# Can't wait! OrangeFest is almost here!!



## LiamO (Jul 10, 2015)

Bonfire night tomorrow! Can't wait to celebrate my britishness (a 'britishness' that most actual british people would not recognise if it bit them on the arse) by

* Burning huge bonfires ... topped with various Irish/cafflick-type effigies ... made of thousands of tyres and pallets... and poisoning my british neighbours... in my own british street...



* Flying Confederate and Nazi flegs - alongside Israeli ones...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-33436292






* Falling around the place drunk - whilst also keeping an eye out for any taigs to crucify

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...to-crucify-catholics-in-belfast-31356122.html





Then on Sunday we all get to close all the towns and March about wearing bowler hats and sashes.

Ahhh... british culture... celebrated by british people ... in britain ... fairly swells my wee heart with pride. Or at least it would if it wasn't already full...  of hatred for taigs.

It's a wonder we don't have to wade through throngs thousands of tourists... a bit like that there Mardi Gras in America or Carnival in Rio... If only we promoted it right.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2015)

Orange Wenesday was this thing where if you had an orange contract you got a card that let you into the cinema to see a film free every weds.

I bet they didn't call the perk that in NI


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 10, 2015)

Northern Irish make Glaswegians sad.


----------



## Santino (Jul 10, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Bonfire night tomorrow! Can't wait to celebrate my britishness (a 'britishness' that most actual british people would not recognise if it bit them on the arse) by
> 
> * Burning huge bonfires ... topped with various Irish/cafflick-type effigies ... made of thousands of tyres and pallets... and poisoning my british neighbours... in my own british street...
> 
> ...



Liberals


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 10, 2015)

All sorts of alternative lifestyles here on Craggy Island.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Jul 10, 2015)

This is one of those times I fight misanthropy and my sadness.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 10, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Bonfire night tomorrow! Can't wait to celebrate my britishness (a 'britishness' that most actual british people would not recognise if it bit them on the arse) by
> 
> * Burning huge bonfires ... topped with various Irish/cafflick-type effigies ... made of thousands of tyres and pallets... and poisoning my british neighbours... in my own british street...




That's bigger than the houses! Fucking fuck that.

Ulster fleg man says, "no one has complained."

No, no they probably thought better of it when they saw the complaints committee....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2015)

spitfire said:


> That's bigger than the houses! Fucking fuck that.




they're designed that way so your fellow christians can see you burning the pope in effigy over the top of the nearest 'peace wall'

Its a wonder you can find an unburned pallet to use in transport for a solid week afterwards. Nice people, loyalists.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 10, 2015)

spitfire said:


> That's bigger than the houses! Fucking fuck that.
> 
> Ulster fleg man says, "no one has complained."


Most of them have fuckin movd out for the week.

There is a mass exodus from the North during the Twelfth fortnight. It used to be thought that the majority were taigs fleeing OrangeFest. Research showed it was overwhelmingly Northern Prods desperate to get away from all these wonderful 'celebrations'.

Staying at home - and being seen not to take part 'enthusiastically' - was not an option.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 10, 2015)

Christ, lovely country, shame its a fucking mess


----------



## spitfire (Jul 10, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Most of them have fuckin movd out for the week.
> 
> There is a mass exodus from the North during the Twelfth fortnight. It used to be thought that the majority were taigs fleeing OrangeFest. Research showed it was overwhelmingly Northern Prods desperate to get away from all these wonderful 'celebrations'.
> 
> Staying at home - and being seen not to take part 'enthusiastically' - was not an option.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 10, 2015)

Imagine Muslims doing this stuff and think how much the media would kick off about a fifth column of extremists in Britain


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 10, 2015)

My grandad was an orangeman, and he was a cunt.


----------



## Chick Webb (Jul 10, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Most of them have fuckin movd out for the week.
> 
> There is a mass exodus from the North during the Twelfth fortnight. It used to be thought that the majority were taigs fleeing OrangeFest. Research showed it was overwhelmingly Northern Prods desperate to get away from all these wonderful 'celebrations'.
> 
> Staying at home - and being seen not to take part 'enthusiastically' - was not an option.


My family used to have a mobile home in Kerry and half the field was kept free for touring caravans that used to come down from the North around the 12th.  We thought the people were nice enough but odd because they all stuck together and hung around in their "community tent" instead of going to the pub in the village.  I'm pretty sure they were all catholics.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 10, 2015)

It now appears lighting up a bonfire pre - 12th is a hate crime (1 arrest of man suspected of hate crime, firing up a Hun fire the other day)
But flying of confederate and nazi flags require round table talks between the community and the RUC as they have a special place in "are culture" ... An ongoing attempted pogrom has being taking place in the short strand... There ,from what I can see a concerted effort from the mainstream media to ensure they do not deviate from the "everything's grand now narrative"


----------



## N_igma (Jul 10, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Northern Irish make Glaswegians sad.



What do you mean by Northern Irish?


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 10, 2015)

N_igma said:


> What do you mean by Northern Irish?


I never heard of a state called"Southern Ireland" till I moved to london, but it's Appearently where I'm from


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 10, 2015)

The Irish people that live in the bit that's ruled by the British.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 10, 2015)

Limerick Red said:


> It now appears lighting up a bonfire pre - 12th is a hate crime (1 arrest of man suspected of hate crime, firing up a Hun fire the other day)
> But flying of confederate and nazi flags require round table talks between the community and the RUC as they have a special place in "are culture" ... An ongoing attempted pogrom has being taking place in the short strand... There ,from what I can see a concerted effort from the mainstream media to ensure they do not deviate from the "everything's grand now narrative"



Can you imagine people born on the island of Ireland hating anything and everything Irish. Denying the fact they are Irish and shoving that down other Irish people's faces? 

This is the life of a loyalist. They will fly the flag of nazis and confederates alongside Israeli flags as if fuck all else matters! Nothing but scum.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 10, 2015)

Limerick Red said:


> I never heard of a state called"Southern Ireland" till I moved to london, but it's Appearently where I'm from



No, Eire is what we're told it's called. Although I struggle to find anyone in London who gives enough of a shit to even know that there is an island to the west of Wales.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 10, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No, Eire is what we're told it's called. Although I struggle to find anyone in London who gives enough of a shit to even know that there is an island to the west of Wales.



That's people from London's fault and not anyone who gives two shits about any history whatsoever's!


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 10, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Although I struggle to find anyone in London who gives enough of a shit to even know that there is an island to the west of Wales.


Id imagine a few punters around canary wharf might now know


----------



## N_igma (Jul 10, 2015)

Limerick Red said:


> I never heard of a state called"Southern Ireland" till I moved to london, but it's Appearently where I'm from



And your masters are correct in what they are telling you. You're from 'Southern Ireland' and aren't we all better for it?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't get it... Why are these Irish people pretending they're English?


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I don't get it... Why are these Irish people pretending they're English?



Not english, british ... or BRATEEEESH...

This one is absolutely top class .... it's only just over a minute in length but it's a cracker


Apparently it's all the fault of the housing executive for building houses too close to traditional bonfire sites


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> My family used to have a mobile home in Kerry and half the field was kept free for touring caravans that used to come down from the North around the 12th.  We thought the people were nice enough but odd because they all stuck together and hung around in their "community tent" instead of going to the pub in the village.  *I'm pretty sure they were all catholics.*



Kerry was never a big destinations for Unionists alright. Benidorm, yes. Ballyheigue? Ulster says NO.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2015)

But would you marry a Catholic if she was, like, really fit?


----------



## kebabking (Jul 11, 2015)

it just looks like good clean honest fun to me. bloody Guardian readers just go looking for something to be to be offended by...


----------



## Belushi (Jul 11, 2015)

If they're so British why don't they burn their effigy of a catholic on November the 5th like real Brits do eh?


----------



## Santino (Jul 11, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No, Eire is what we're told it's called. Although I struggle to find anyone in London who gives enough of a shit to even know that there is an island to the west of Wales.


What an odd thing to say.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 11, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Not english, british ... or BRATEEEESH...
> 
> This one is absolutely top class .... it's only just over a minute in length but it's a cracker
> 
> ...




The stupid is strong in this one.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 11, 2015)

N_igma said:


> Can you imagine people born on the island of Ireland hating anything and everything Irish. Denying the fact they are Irish and shoving that down other Irish people's faces?
> 
> This is the life of a loyalist. They will fly the flag of nazis and confederates alongside Israeli flags as if fuck all else matters! Nothing but scum.



Nazi _and_ Israeli flags flying together? How clueless are these numpties?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2015)

kebabking said:


> it just looks like good clean honest fun to me. bloody Guardian readers just go looking for something to be to be offended by...


Nice try sad case, very poor effort


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Nazi _and_ Israeli flags flying together? How clueless are these numpties?



They only fly the flag of Israel because of the IRA/Republican link with the PLO and Palestinian cause. Basically the enemy of my enemy is my friend. Also the whole taking over people's land and subjugating the population crap too.

They fly the nazi flag because they are racist scum. I can guarantee you right now there are loads of them out there who can't see the contradiction in that.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 11, 2015)

Why the fuck are the RUC allowing this shitty bonfire to go ahead so close to those houses? Would we get away with this sort of backward shitty antisocial behaviour on the mainland?  

The centre of the bonfire is built with tyres for fucks sake.

I despair of that corner of our country sometimes.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Why the fuck are the RUC allowing this shitty bonfire to go ahead so close to those houses? Would we get away with this sort of backward shitty antisocial behaviour on the mainland?
> 
> The centre of the bonfire is built with tyres for fucks sake.
> 
> I despair of that corner of our country sometimes.



"Our" country? As far as I'm concerned it's a colony we should have let go ages back.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 11, 2015)

NoXion said:


> "Our" country? As far as I'm concerned it's a colony we should have let go ages back.



As it stands, it isn't


----------



## NoXion (Jul 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> As it stands, it isn't



It isn't what?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 11, 2015)

To clarify, as it stands, it is a corner of our country.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Why the fuck are the RUC allowing this shitty bonfire to go ahead so close to those houses? Would we get away with this sort of backward shitty antisocial behaviour on the mainland?



Most of these bonfires are actually Council-funded or subsidised. 

They buy them off to minimise the post-event wreckage


----------



## gimesumtruf (Jul 11, 2015)

Look!!! Old wounds and all that, lets just call it as it is== fookin mad,  moronic, unintelligent, all to prevalent human behaviour.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Why the fuck are the RUC allowing this shitty bonfire to go ahead so close to those houses? Would we get away with this sort of backward shitty antisocial behaviour on the mainland?
> 
> The centre of the bonfire is built with tyres for fucks sake.
> 
> I despair of that corner of our country sometimes.


PSNI now. Or as it amuses me to call them- the continuity RUC


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2015)

Limerick Red said:


> I never heard of a state called"Southern Ireland" till I moved to london, but it's Appearently where I'm from



Quite right, Red. We didn't kill all those people in the revolution just so we could be "southern Ireland".


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> To clarify, as it stands, it is a corner of our country.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 11, 2015)

Limerick Red said:


>



Care to explain?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Nazi _and_ Israeli flags flying together? How clueless are these numpties?



Stupid racists, whatever next?

Lots of EDL-type fash are pro-Israeli too fwiw. It's because they're bravely defending themself against all those heathen terrorist muslamics over in Gaza.

The irony of all this sadly seems to be lost on the zionists.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 11, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Stupid racists, whatever next?
> 
> Lots of EDL-type fash are pro-Israeli too fwiw. It's because they're bravely defending themself against all those heathen terrorist muslamics over in Gaza.
> 
> The irony of all this sadly seems to be lost on the zionists.



The thing that amuses me is that your standard-issue neo-Nazi hates Zionists, and vice versa. I imagine much hilarious vein-popping among both groups were that image to be presented to them.



Fingers said:


> To clarify, as it stands, it is a corner of our country.



_De jure_ it is, but _de facto_ it's a colony in Ireland. Even the full name of the UK seems to almost acknowledge this: "The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland".


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Stupid racists, whatever next?
> 
> Lots of EDL-type fash are pro-Israeli too fwiw. It's because they're bravely defending themself against all those heathen terrorist muslamics over in Gaza.
> 
> The irony of all this sadly seems to be lost on the zionists.



Loyalists flying Israeli flags long pre-dates Muslamic ray-guns. The reasons?

1. Taigs fly the Palestinian one. Just as Republicans saw common cause with - and expressed support for - Palestinians, the Sansdanistas and the ANC by flying their flags, so Loyalists showed their support for, and 'victims-of-terrorists-all solidarity with, the state of Israel and apartheid South Africa. KKK flags would not be unusual back in the day either.
2. Lots of Ulster Unionists genuinely see themselves as the lost tribe of Israel.
3. there is no green in it. 
4. They genuinely are thick, ignorant cunts.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 11, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The Irish people that live in the bit that's ruled by the British.




More the bit the british take the blame for  if the fuckers had been treated the same as the rest of Britain they wouldnt have got away with the shit they did or still do.
 Big fire without a health and safety risk assesment your having a laugh would be the mere tip of the iceberg


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2015)

LiamO said:


> 2. Lots of Ulster Unionists genuinely see themselves as the lost tribe of Israel.



I don't know about "lots" but British Israelism is definitely a "thing" in Norn. The QUB used to get a BI magazine, for example. Purely for research purposes I hope.

If you hadn't had your daily quota of "WTF" you might want to peruse the wiki entry on British Israelism, the idea that the "Anglo-Saxon race" are the true descendants of the people who wrote the Old Testament (I know, right?).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Israelism

One thing I didn't know is that the far-right ideology of Christian Identity has its roots in this nonsense. Maybe there's a connection there, I mean  a connection between NI and the international networks of far-right bullshit that got mentioned on the Charlestown thread (I think it was).


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Bonfire night tomorrow! Can't wait to celebrate my britishness (a 'britishness' that most actual british people would not recognise if it bit them on the arse) by
> 
> * Burning huge bonfires ... topped with various Irish/cafflick-type effigies ... made of thousands of tyres and pallets... and poisoning my british neighbours... in my own british street...
> 
> ...



whats 'VTOT' mean? at the bottom of the char5ming crucifiction threat


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2015)

Rational Wiki link on British Israelism:

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/British_Israelism

I never saw it open, but there was a shop in Auckland that specialized in British Israel publications, I presume as part of a local branch movement. They had a big genealogical chart in the window depicting Liz Windsor's descent from King Solomon or some similar personage.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

N_igma said:


> And your masters are correct in what they are telling you. You're from 'Southern Ireland' and aren't we all better for it?



It's worse nowadays . The free state government and media routinely call the southern bit " Ireland " , as if the rests a foreign country . Just like the Orangemen do . But that's the reality of the GFA .It was fuck off , well and truly .
Last week I was reading that history column in the Irish news , with snippets of news from the 1940s . Some red faced Orangeman mp in stormont was giving out about the then fledgling Aer Lingus polluting the skies over Belfast with their Gaelic livery on their planes . I was chuckling for a minute when I remembered that about ten years ago are Lingus  unilaterally banned their cabin staff from using Gaelic after they flew over the border . Absolutely unreal .

That's the fucking GFA for you . Orange rule south of the border too . Slave mentality bastards crawling and kow towing to bigots and royalty..bleating about .." da peece " and self flagella ting themselves as if the troubles was the fault of the Irish people . The fucking wankers . Their mentality is that of a rabid Orangeman from the 1940s , except turned inwards .


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2015)

Belushi said:


> If they're so British why don't they burn their effigy of a catholic on November the 5th like real Brits do eh?



Because they want to burn real ones, every day.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> whats 'VTOT' mean? at the bottom of the char5ming crucifiction threat



The crucifixion threat isn't an idle one . They actually did it to a catholic car theif they caught a few years back . Nailed him by the hands to a fence .This year the catholic "hoods" have gone flat out after the bonfires and have lit quite a few . So that seems to be the punishment they have in mind for any they catch .


----------



## starfish (Jul 11, 2015)

Dirty Orange bastards.

The Glasgow march used to go past the top end of the street where i lived as a kid. 

Knuckle dragging scum & a disgrace for my City & Country.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

Limerick Red said:


> It now appears lighting up a bonfire pre - 12th is a hate crime (1 arrest of man suspected of hate crime, firing up a Hun fire the other day)
> But flying of confederate and nazi flags require round table talks between the community and the RUC as they have a special place in "are culture" ... An ongoing attempted pogrom has being taking place in the short strand... There ,from what I can see a concerted effort from the mainstream media to ensure they do not deviate from the "everything's grand now narrative"



These bonfires themselves are routinely adorned with Irish flags ...also polish flags featuring heavily now ...as well as catholic religious statues and effigies . All so they can be burned in a message of sectarian and racial hatred . And according to the new RUC if you light one of these pyres prior to the Irish , Polish and catholic symbols being placed on top of it you're committing a hate crime . But not when they are on it . That's not a hate crime , that's culture .


----------



## Celyn (Jul 11, 2015)

They had an "Orange Fest" in Glasgow recently, but I reckon it was a bit of a fail. If their god is on their side, the said deity neglected to sort out the weather for for them. Soggy sashes, drippy drums, sort of thing.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 11, 2015)

The other side does try occasionaly but you can tell their heart really isnt in it the occasional good effort at taunting but its never really followed through


----------



## bamalama (Jul 11, 2015)

likesfish said:


> The other side does try occasionaly but you can tell their heart really isnt in it the occasional good effort at taunting but its never really followed through



Why don't ye stop witterin shite and tell us all about your theories on the "paddy taliban"? Then you can explain sectarianism and racism to us...Beyond that you have nothin useful to offer so kindly fuck off ye monotone prick


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> whats 'VTOT' mean? at the bottom of the char5ming crucifiction threat





LiamO said:


> Village Team On Tour I'm told. 'The Village' is a loyalist ghetto on the other side of the Westway from St James/The Falls. Also the worst area in d'north for race attacks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2015)

I got thread confusion there, I recon. but ta, they sound like real gentlemen


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

It must be bloody frightening for those poor poles stuck in those areas and seeing thousands of their neighbours cheering like madmen ...men women, kids, old people..at the sight of the polish flag going up in flames . All dancing about drunk and off their heads on all sorts .

The vast majority of east European migrants live in the loyalist areas . The nationalist areas have chronic housing shortages and have been deliberately hemmed in over the decades not just by peace walls but by militarised urban planning . They've nowhere to expand to . The west link motorway project was basically an anti catholic rampart , to seal off the west of the city . So there's very few opportunities for east Europeans to live in catholic areas . Meanwhile the loyalist areas were full of houses nobody wanted to live in , which were snapped up by the rental sector . So that's we're all the poles are in Belfast .

Imagine that shit going on right outside your front door . Must be terrifying . A drunken orgy of hate .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

How the hell do a polish couple explain to their kids what that is , why their flags being burnt along with catholic religious symbols , and why they have to stay in the house and not go out ? It'd be terrifying and upsetting enough for an adult but for little kids it must be unbearable .
At least for most Irish Catholics there's a peace wall keeping the fuckers at bay . But to be stuck right in the middle of that with absolutely no guarantees or protection must be awful .

As its fully intended to be lest we forget .


----------



## Celyn (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't really understand why this is allowed. Oh well, I suppose I do, if the Orange nutters have their pals in charge of council, police, _etc_, but, daft though it might be to ask, weren't they supposed to be trying to look less bloody evil these days?  I mean, like calling it "Orangefest", to make it all nice and jolly?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

Celyn said:


> I don't really understand why this is allowed. Oh well, I suppose I do, if the Orange nutters have their pals in charge of council, police, _etc_, but, daft though it might be to ask, weren't they supposed to be trying to look less bloody evil these days?  I mean, like calling it "Orangefest", to make it all nice and jolly?



Despite their best efforts to polish a turd this is what you still end up with when you promote an anti IRish ,anti catholic hate festival to visiting tourists

www.youtube.com/watch?v=avnLO3ILVL4

You can't normalise this shit no matter how hard they try . The dismemberment of Ireland is based upon sustaining this hatred rather than challenging it . The system is designed to perpetuate it . It''s not hate, it's culture . According to the GFA . That's why British rule in Ireland will always be a failure .


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 11, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Loyalists flying Israeli flags long pre-dates Muslamic ray-guns. The reasons?
> 
> 1. Taigs fly the Palestinian one. Just as Republicans saw common cause with - and expressed support for - Palestinians, the Sansdanistas and the ANC by flying their flags, so Loyalists showed their support for, and 'victims-of-terrorists-all solidarity with, the state of Israel and apartheid South Africa. KKK flags would not be unusual back in the day either.
> 2. Lots of Ulster Unionists genuinely see themselves as the lost tribe of Israel.
> ...


To be fair LiamO if the South African connection stopped at flying flegs it would be better than the actual cross hemisphere solidarity between fascists that happened


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2015)

Are you referring to the gun-running operation set up, administered by and overseen by HMG?

The one that brought in tonnes of South African arms? All organised by a serving member of the british army? Overseen by the FRU? Who's boss reported directly to Thatcher's Cabinet? Who was subsequently promoted several times? That one?

Rogue elements.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2015)

Casually Red If you are heading down the road later watch out for the local bully/village idiot. He's been growling at everyone - big Liam threatened to weigh him in for picking on various people he would regard as easy pickings just before I arrived - but he seems to have gone home for a kip.

Actually I'm not sure if he went home for a kip or to tool up after my brief conversation with him. 

Shame he lives round here. he'd be right at home in the Shankill.


----------



## bamalama (Jul 11, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I don't get it... Why are these Irish people pretending they're English?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Casually Red If you are heading down the road later watch out for the local bully/village idiot. He's been growling at everyone - big Liam threatened to weigh him in for picking on various people he would regard as easy pickings just before I arrived - but he seems to have gone home for a kip.
> 
> Actually I'm not sure if he went home for a kip or to tool up after my brief conversation with him.
> 
> Shame he lives round here. he'd be right at home in the Shankill.



I'm sad to say which one ? I was down there about an hour ago for a pack of smokes and there's a few candidates floating about .


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Are you referring to the gun-running operation set up, administered by and overseen by HMG?
> 
> The one that brought in tonnes of South African arms? All organised by a serving member of the british army? Overseen by the FRU? Who's boss reported directly to Thatcher's Cabinet? Who was subsequently promoted several times? That one?
> 
> Rogue elements.




This one puzzled me for ages- why, if you are the british spooks, not just supply the loyalists directly. Why go through this whole rigamorole. After all in the early days units like the MRF were putting guns into peoples hands direct.

But then it came to me, I'm just not devious enough to get it straight off. Deniability! Thats the whole point. 'My hands were clean' says the spook agency chief 'we knew nathing, nathing'

As a caveat I don't credit the british state with running the loyalists from the get go, they appear to have been perfectly capable before the arrival of the 14th intelligence unit. But they certainly weaponised them, literally and figuratively.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> I'm sad to say which one ? I was down there about an hour ago for a pack of smokes and there's a few candidates floating about .



My old adversary. The one with the single figure IQ.

On my entry he loudly informed his mate that I would have to be 'dealt with'.

I sez "What's up with you?"

Him. "You're only a cunt"

Me; "Whatever"

Him: "You bate me when I was only a Gassun"

Me: "You were 19-years old you cunt and old enough to both pick the fight and to follow me out wielding a pool cue. You got off lightly, you silly cunt".

Him: "I'll do you yet"

Me "Gimme a shout anytime when you're sober. You know where I live".

Him: "No, No, I'll drag you out of a pub and bate the shite out of ya"

Me: "Yea. You must be the hardest man I ever heard. Gimme a shout when you grow a pair."

He left shortly afterwards, stopping beside me to give me his hardest look. I kept an eye on the door for a couple of minutes  - I was sat right inside - but he must have staggered home.

I left and went to Bernard's where I met two refugees he had intimidated out of the new pub. Cock.


----------



## Chick Webb (Jul 11, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Kerry was never a big destinations for Unionists alright. Benidorm, yes. Ballyheigue? Ulster says NO.


My point is that catholics do exodus.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 11, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Are you referring to the gun-running operation set up, administered by and overseen by HMG?
> 
> The one that brought in tonnes of South African arms? All organised by a serving member of the british army? Overseen by the FRU? Who's boss reported directly to Thatcher's Cabinet? Who was subsequently promoted several times? That one?
> 
> Rogue elements.


Ah ya can't go round just....sayin stuff like that


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> My point is that catholics do exodus.



And my point is that yes they do... but Prods do so even more.

This (necessarily) silent dissent grows stronger by the year.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2015)

Limerick Red said:


> Ah ya can't go round just....sayin stuff like that



I know I feel guilty even suggesting it. Just as well it is all so well documented for anyone who cares to look, isn't it?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

LiamO said:


> My old adversary. The one with the single figure IQ.
> 
> On my entry he loudly informed his mate that I would have to be 'dealt with'.
> 
> ...



Oh that prick , yeah passed him at the door . He wouldn't get out of my way twice so I'd to gently persuade him on the way out .

He should be squeezed and left on the border .


I think he likes me though


----------



## Chick Webb (Jul 11, 2015)

LiamO said:


> And my point is that yes they do... but Prods do so even more.
> 
> This (necessarily) silent dissent grows stronger by the year.


That's interesting.  I barely know any prods in Ireland so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

There used to be this guy years ago the Orangemen called " kick the pope " . He used to turn up at the sham fight in Scarva on the 13th and other orange events with this big space hopper type thing with an image of the pope on it . And a collection bucket . They'd throw some coins in the bucket and then drive the boot into the pope as hard as they could . They loved it .

Turned out later he was a catholic priest and they had been paying for most of the chapel repairs . And probably his car and foreign holidays...gambling habit...fuck knows . But he made a clean fortune out of them .


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 11, 2015)

Suspected glorious 12th bon(e)fire seen in cricklewood just now


----------



## Chick Webb (Jul 11, 2015)

Why is there so much hoo ha about this stuff this year?  I asked my fella and he thought the nazi flags were causing a bit of additional consternation.  But surely they do this every year?


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 11, 2015)

Limerick Red said:


> Suspected glorious 12th bon(e)fire seen in cricklewood just now


I'm tempted to light it up, but reticent about committing a bone fide hate crime


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> Why is there so much hoo ha about this stuff this year?  I asked my fella and he thought the nazi flags were causing a bit of additional consternation.  But surely they do this every year?



I think the fuss this year was something to do with them being erected in carrickfergus , which was due to be site for a red arrows flyover to accompany the tall ships display . Loads of tourists floating about , thousands of them . That's why they're trying to act all outraged and shit . Outsiders had seen them .

Own goal basically .


----------



## Chick Webb (Jul 11, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> I think the fuss this year was something to do with them being erected in carrickfergus , which was due to be site for a red arrows flyover to accompany the tall ships display . Loads of tourists floating about . That's why they're trying to act all outraged and shit . Outsiders had seen them .
> 
> Own goal basically .


Hmm.  So they're allowed do it as long as it can be brushed under the carpet and doesn't get on the Brit telly, is that it?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> Hmm.  So they're allowed do it as long as it can be brushed under the carpet and doesn't get on the Brit telly, is that it?



Well that's the entire history of the north in a nutshell basically . And yes .


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2015)

it does get on the brit tele, briefly, last in the list after the international news. And everyone looks at burning cars and shit and goes 'those crazy irish folk', every year without fail'. Then turns over for Judge Jon Deed on itv4


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2015)

You wanna see it here.

I don't have any british TV channels (apart from the all-new UTV Ireland) but the BBC NI cover the twelfth parades like they do a Royal Wedding.

This year coverage seems to be down to one hour Live on BBC1 on Monday morning.

*The Twelfth*
Helen Mark and Ralph McLean present live coverage of the Twelfth processions.

THIS is the official pic from the BBC website. Click the link if you don't believe me.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2015)

and a 'highlights' show (for another 40 mins) at 10.35pm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0626tgr

Of course this will be carefully edited 'highlights' from earlier in the day - and not Live footage showing thousands of the knuckle-dragging twats staggering around the place, drunk as monkeys and singing 'witty' ditties about taigs.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> it does get on the brit tele, briefly, last in the list after the international news. And everyone looks at burning cars and shit and goes 'those crazy irish folk', every year without fail'. Then turns over for Judge Jon Deed on itv4



They are NAT AREESH! They are BRATEESH.

Though for all the thanks they get from _actual_ british people, you'd wonder why they bother.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2015)

LiamO said:


> They are NAT AREESH! They are BRATEESH.
> 
> Though for all the thanks they get from _actual_ british people, you'd wonder why they bother.


not a phrase from me cos I'd never be so crude, but prods arriving in london at the hieght of PIRA's campaigns just treated like 'any bog paddy'. With all the suspicion and scrutiny and random hatred that entailed, by the usual suspects


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

LiamO said:


> They are NAT AREESH! They are BRATEESH.
> 
> Though for all the thanks they get from _actual_ british people, you'd wonder why they bother.





they have to be proper british cause the british aren't doing it properly anymore?


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> not a phrase from me cos I'd never be so crude, but prods arriving in london at the hieght of PIRA's campaigns just treated like 'any bog paddy'. With all the suspicion and scrutiny and random hatred that entailed, by the usual suspects



I know.

Remember the one who successfully sued the University that employed him - cos his workmates kept calling him Irish?!

Of course, once they knew it annoyed the fuck out of him they started calling him Gerry Adams too. Fair play to them.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2015)

toggle said:


> they have to be proper british cause the british aren't doing it properly anymore?



Mebbe ye could move them over (permanently) to give you's all lessons


----------



## N_igma (Jul 12, 2015)

Break it all down and you get an undefferinated mass who are confused about their place in this world. As a republican I'm sold on the whole issue of a United Ireland but I'm nothing. What republicanism needs to do is convince a working class hun in a United Ireland. We're losing that battle.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2015)

N_igma said:


> Break it all down and you get an undefferinated mass who are confused about their place in this world. As a republican I'm sold on the whole issue of a United Ireland but I'm nothing. What republicanism needs to do is convince a working class hun in a United Ireland. We're losing that battle.



Dude..under the gfA...fuck..where do I start . See that bit in the proclamation , about " oblivious to the  differences carefully fostered by an alien government , which have divided a minority from the majority.."

That's fucked now under the gfa . Prods are British now . Not Irish . That's the law. And we who hold to that republican proclamation are " traitors to Ireland" , according to Martin mcguiness . We've had over a decade now of stormont rule . Sectarianism reigns supreme . There you go , you have your peace , have your powers haring stormont . It's a sectarian shithole . The only thing that will ever upset that equation is a fully sovereign nation . Of32 counties .


We have the alternative today , and its poisonous .

Think of the generations yet unborn . This is not normality , no much how Sinn fein try and sell it as such . Fuck that .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Casually Red If you are heading down the road later watch out for the local bully/village idiot. He's been growling at everyone - big Liam threatened to weigh him in for picking on various people he would regard as easy pickings just before I arrived - but he seems to have gone home for a kip.
> 
> Actually I'm not sure if he went home for a kip or to tool up after my brief conversation with him.
> 
> Shame he lives round here. he'd be right at home in the Shankill.



Lot of chat about him this evening , amongst much bigger  bullies . Ah well, such is life .


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 12, 2015)

Trouble makers and proffessional complainers building houses too close to the bonfire - 



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-33472808


----------



## spitfire (Jul 12, 2015)

Subtitled report on the houses built too close to bonfires. Can't work out how to embed it, sorry.

https://www.facebook.com/BELFASTLAD/videos/vb.167750270096599/403516759853281/?type=2&theater


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2015)

Yous ignoramuses just don't appreciate Kultcha

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Proud-to-be-a-protestant-banter/436131339783285


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2015)

That is massive. You could fit the borgia popes, half a dozen saints and a nativity scene on the top of that. If those pallets are honestly come by then they must have dug deep for the money.. A great tower to bellendry


----------



## Belushi (Jul 12, 2015)

It looks like a fucking pagoda, do they import pallets specially for these bonfires?


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Mebbe ye could move them over (permanently) to give you's all lessons



thanks for the offer, but i think we will decline


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2015)

Belushi said:


> It looks like a fucking pagoda, do they import pallets specially for these bonfires?



Note that they have used all the big sturdy blue ones on the base, and the matchstick shit ones on the top. Blue pallets in good nick are worth money as well. They can't have nicked that many.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 12, 2015)

Blue pallets are owned by the blue pallet company and are meant to be returned some beeb diy show got into trouble for using them on one its shows to build a deck or something

Not sure they are going to complain about a bunch of violent nutters who have absoulty no links to violent gangsters though


----------



## likesfish (Jul 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> not a phrase from me cos I'd never be so crude, but prods arriving in london at the hieght of PIRA's campaigns just treated like 'any bog paddy'. With all the suspicion and scrutiny and random hatred that entailed, by the usual suspects



Thats because not being from there nobody cares if your a prod or catholic so couldnt tell the diffrence or care if they could


----------



## A380 (Jul 12, 2015)

I always quite like to mention that at the 12 August showdown between Billy and Jimmy the pope was actually an ally of William's Protestant army...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Boyne

Always worth dropping that into the conversation along with the spaceship on the Garvaghy Road gag.


----------



## gosub (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## N_igma (Jul 12, 2015)

Those blue pallets are like 5 quid each and there's literally thousands upon thousands of them in these bonfires. If they spent as much time and effort making their communities more inclusive and better places to live we'd be going in the right direction but no build a big fire next to houses cos it's an expression of 'culture' Christ on a fucking bike.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 12, 2015)

https://poorlydrawnmurals.wordpress.com/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2015)

Belushi said:


> https://poorlydrawnmurals.wordpress.com/


God they're fucking ugly (and talentless). I'd hate to live somewhere with that crap daubed all over the place.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2015)

Belushi said:


> https://poorlydrawnmurals.wordpress.com/



" UDA 2nd battalion . Manatee division ."


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 12, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> " UDA 2nd battalion . Manatee division ."


That's brilliant, have a proviesnack (you filthy Strasserite).

I once saw a mural artist asked why he always painted lads in balaclavas. Eventually he admitted that he wasn't a good enough artist to paint faces.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 12, 2015)

Belushi said:


> https://poorlydrawnmurals.wordpress.com/


The sort of thing a hipster would get as an ironic tattoo.


----------



## A380 (Jul 12, 2015)

Belushi said:


> https://poorlydrawnmurals.wordpress.com/


New favourite web site.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 12, 2015)

That's so crap its nearly surreal


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2015)

N_igma said:


> Can you imagine people born on the island of Ireland hating anything and everything Irish. Denying the fact they are Irish and shoving that down other Irish people's faces?
> 
> This is the life of a loyalist. They will fly the flag of nazis and confederates alongside Israeli flags as if fuck all else matters! Nothing but scum.



Surely there must be some protestant left wingers? Or does who they're born to dictate support for fascists and imperialists for life? Fuck that.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Surely there must be some protestant left wingers? Or does who they're born to dictate support for fascists and imperialists for life? Fuck that.



In the 1930s there was an IRA company on the Shankill rd . All left wing . A leading member of the INLA at one stage was a guy called Ronnie Bunting , a protestant marxist . His dad was Paisleys right hand man at one stage , his enforcer in the early days . Bunting was assassinated circa 1980 . Another guy John Turnley who was in a moderate but republican leaning political group was assassinated in the same period . A mate of my grandads .
I've met a number of left wing and left republican Protestants over the years but they're a very small minority to say the least . The fact is opposing the bigots within loyalist communities isn't good for your health . You stand a very real chance of encountering very serious violence and intimidation , and being killed pretty much. Often those who take on such views have to jump off the Protestant ship and seek refuge among the other lot . Which means they don't organise within the Protestant community .

There definitely are " dissidents " of varying hues and stripes . And always have been . My brothers married to a Protestant girl from a staunch unionist area . Bit of an eye opener marrying into my wacky family but she took it in her stride . As did her relatives . All sound decent people .


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Surely there must be some protestant left wingers? Or does who they're born to dictate support for fascists and imperialists for life? Fuck that.



historically, any sign of growing support for left wing groups was shortly followed by whipping up a group hate on catholics so the unionist leadership didn't have to share power with anyone. they had a great line in convincing w/c protestants to play the turkey woting for christmass and reject having any real influence themselves so catholics didn't get any either. following that, the DUP was the first party to significantly focus on the rights of w/c protestants and they played the loyalist card to the full. 

so socialism has been linked with disloyalty, with nationalism, it's a dirty word, so you end u with groups like the PUP as progressive unionism that are supposedly left-loyalism , cause they can't call themselves anything that's not demonstrating loyalty. 

so with mass politics being like that in protestant areas, they are few and far between and need to reject a lot more inbred bullshit. there have always been some though, like a few protestants in the INLA. but most of those not willing to completely cross the line know to keep quiet


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2015)

toggle said:


> historically, any sign of growing support for left wing groups was shortly followed by whipping up a group hate on catholics so the unionist leadership didn't have to share power with anyone. they had a great line in convincing w/c protestants to play the turkey woting for christmass and reject having any real influence themselves so catholics didn't get any either. following that, the DUP was the first party to significantly focus on the rights of w/c protestants and they played the loyalist card to the full.
> 
> so socialism has been linked with disloyalty, with nationalism, it's a dirty word, so you end u with groups like the PUP as progressive unionism that are supposedly left-loyalism , cause they can't call themselves anything that's not demonstrating loyalty.
> 
> so with mass politics being like that in protestant areas, they are few and far between and need to reject a lot more inbred bullshit. there have always been some though, like a few protestants in the INLA. but most of those not willing to completely cross the line know to keep quiet



Isn't division great?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2015)

toggle said:


> historically, any sign of growing support for left wing groups was shortly followed by whipping up a group hate on catholics so the unionist leadership didn't have to share power with anyone. they had a great line in convincing w/c protestants to play the turkey woting for christmass and reject having any real influence themselves so catholics didn't get any either. following that, the DUP was the first party to significantly focus on the rights of w/c protestants and they played the loyalist card to the full.
> 
> so socialism has been linked with disloyalty, with nationalism, it's a dirty word, so you end u with groups like the PUP as progressive unionism that are supposedly left-loyalism , cause they can't call themselves anything that's not demonstrating loyalty.
> 
> so with mass politics being like that in protestant areas, they are few and far between and need to reject a lot more inbred bullshit. there have always been some though, like a few protestants in the INLA. but most of those not willing to completely cross the line know to keep quiet



When the rotten little statelet was formed in the early 20s there was the type of pogrom the nazis would have been proud of . Kristallnacht was actually a fair bit more civilised . Amidst the orgy of attacks on catholic owned homes , districts , individuals and businesses there was also a lesser spoken of purge against progressive and left wing Protestants . In the Belfast shipyards and steel works, which were thoroughly purged of what few Catholics there were ,left wingers and trade unionists were targeted alongside them . And violently driven out as well . And kept out .

 The " big house unionism " Liamo referred to at the beginning...landowners , industrialists etc ..who formed the state combined with the orange fascists and smashed labour solidarity as well . The doling out of jobs in those places was then largely arranged by the orange order . So to basically feed your family you had to join a fascistic organisation and at least stay in line . It was all very deliberate . The sectarianism was crafted and absolute . It had the hallmarks of genuine fascism .

In the 1930s there were major anti poverty riots across Belfast . And for a brief period Catholics and Protestants fought the police together . But before long the orange fascist machine was mobilised , the Catholics demonised and shortly after the Protestant rioters were encouraged to take out their frustrations on their neighbours and not the state . Which they did .

The orange order isn't just a sectarian organisation , it's a fascist one in many respects . That's what it's roots are . It's not worthy of any respect at all . There's nothing glorious in its history . It's thoroughly rotten . But under this gfa crap both Catholics and Protestants are told that it's " culture " . It's indulged as legitimate . By al the political parties , north and south . B the entire system .Progressive politics has no chance when these type of myths are official truths that can't be challenged . It's another aspect of institutionalised sectarianism .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2015)

There were..probably still there..a few guys who lived in Ballymurphy . Staunch Provos but, such was the folly of their youth..former UDA members . They'd wised up and become politicised and done a total reverse and crossed over . Think they even had loyalist tattoos .

It's rare but it certainly happens . And those are the more extreme cases . There are without doubt ordinary Protestants who quietly identify as Irish and just don't make a fuss about it . Keep it to themselves . Irish republicanism itself was, to a large extent , founded by Irish Protestants . The tradition has always been there . The division isn't at all natural . A lot of time , energy and effort went into creating and sustaining those divisions . And they're still artificially sustained to this day . The gfa is just the latest mechanism for the same rotten job .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2015)

LiamO said:


> http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...to-crucify-catholics-in-belfast-31356122.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to our local Sunday rag that bunch pictured are the Sandy Row UVF . Who appear to be a bit of a laughing stock at the minute . According to reports , far from intimidating the neighbouring catholic teenagers the crucifixion graffiti acted like a magnet for them . A few nights ago a number of balaclava clad catholic teenagers were photod posing in front of it,  brandishing a large tricolour . Which naturally enough they stuck up on social media .
The next day , in scenes reminiscent of the film Zulu , hordes of catholic teenagers began emerging from the long grass of the bog meadows and crossing over the motorway . Descending directly on the UVFS bonfire site . Attempts by the UVF vigilantes to summon reinforcements were fruitless...so unlike the plucky defenders of Rorkes drift...they just fled . Loyalist hardmen we're seen jumping from the bonfire in desperation to get away . And they called the cops instead .

Cops landed very quickly and managed to save the bonfire from being torched . Recovered a number of petrol bombs the creeping taig multitudes had brought along .

Perhaps they should amend the graffiti to " LONE DEFENCELESS taigs will be crucified "


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Isn't division great?



feel sorry for them in some ways. they've been fucked over so many times, they don't know better than to beg for more


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> There were..probably still there..a few guys who lived in Ballymurphy . Staunch Provos but, such was the folly of their youth..former UDA members . They'd wised up and become politicised and done a total reverse and crossed over . Think they even had loyalist tattoos .
> 
> It's rare but it certainly happens . And those are the more extreme cases . There are without doubt ordinary Protestants who quietly identify as Irish and just don't make a fuss about it . Keep it to themselves . Irish republicanism itself was, to a large extent , founded by Irish Protestants . The tradition has always been there . The division isn't at all natural . A lot of time , energy and effort went into creating and sustaining those divisions . And they're still artificially sustained to this day . The gfa is just the latest mechanism for the same rotten job .



back to the home rule era?  oh yeah. and lets not forget that when the liberals finally sided with parnell, they kept the majority of the british working classes on side. home rule was seen as a hugely progressive move, take away the power of the landlords to keep fucking over their irish brothers. unionist politicians would get run (or stoned) out of w/c areas in some towns. and it still took 28 years from the british people voting in a pro home rule gvt to even get to partition, cause of those inbred interests who got their own way. the shit you got lumbered with wasn't just against what the irish people wanted, but it was against what the British people supported as well. 

oh, and fwiw, yes. the british government has been supporting and protecting a fascist quasi-state for years. and anyone lis6tening to the british press believes it's all good as long as it's quiet enough over there (ie, nothing worth our press reporting) that it's not bothering people over here.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2015)

toggle said:


> back to the home rule era?  .



Even long before then . I used to have essays detailing how the British generals and the aristocracy sponsored the rise of the Orangemen in order to keep the entire population , catholic and Protestant alike , terrified . The aristocracy was genuinely terrified of the unity between catholic and Protestant . Which was very strong in the 1790s . The orange order was an openly terrorist organisation . 

The poshos openly admitted in their correspondence their aim was to keep the people bitterly divided . Later they relaxed the rules on the Presbyterians and brought them into the fold . In a combination of hefty bribes coupled with terror . The orange order too began to allow them membership . 

Many of those Protestants marching today are honouring an organisation that literally butchered and mutilated their own forefathers in their thousands .And celebrating a boyne victory that saw their own ancestors subject to religious persecution and discrimination . Albeit not as bad as what the Catholics were subjected to . That's why so many of them fled to the states .

It took a very long time and a serious amount of money and effort to divide the people . It was done very deliberately . Deceiving us that this bullshit is " culture " is an absolute disgrace . But the nationalist political parties have fully bought into the lie too . For their own narrow ends .


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Even long before then . I used to have essays detailing how the British generals and the aristocracy sponsored the rise of the Orangemen in order to keep the entire population , catholic and Protestant alike , terrified . The aristocracy was genuinely terrified of the unity between catholic and Protestant . Which was very strong in the 1790s . The orange order was an openly terrorist organisation .
> 
> The poshos openly admitted in their correspondence their aim was to keep the people bitterly divided . Later they relaxed the rules on the Presbyterians and brought them into the fold . In a combination of hefty bribes coupled with terror . The orange order too began to allow them membership .
> 
> ...




ty, any detailed knowledge i have is late victorian and onwards.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 12, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Nazi _and_ Israeli flags flying together? How clueless are these numpties?



Why Nazi flags though? The Nazis didn't ''go after'' catholics did they?


----------



## NoXion (Jul 12, 2015)

cyril_smear said:


> Why Nazi flags though? The Nazis didn't ''go after'' catholics did they?



As far as I know, not really. IIRC some sects like Jehovah's Witnesses and Quakers got it in the neck from the Reich, but technically they're Protestant, right?


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 12, 2015)

NoXion said:


> As far as I know, not really. IIRC some sects like Jehovah's Witnesses and Quakers got it in the neck from the Reich, but technically they're Protestant, right?



Because they wouldn't commit to the reich. If they had they could've practiced their religion as much as they want, but they chose their deity over a cult leader and suffered the consequences.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2015)

NoXion said:


> As far as I know, not really. IIRC some sects like Jehovah's Witnesses and Quakers got it in the neck from the Reich, but technically they're Protestant, right?



The nazis hated the Catholics . Not to the same extent as the Jews but they persecuted them pretty badly . Sent thousands to the concentration camps . I doubt that's why the flags were flown though .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2015)

And on the issue of the nazi flags embarrassment . According to my Sunday rag the carrickfergus UDA have broken the legs of a 13 year old over the erection of the flags . Locals are claiming its a cynical scapegoating exercise and I'd agree with that . Anyone who lives here is well aware of loyalist etiquette regarding symbols . Many of the loyalist groups openly despise each other , same goes for flute bands and the like . They're forever kicking the lining out of each other and those confrontations can be fatal . Display the wrong loyalist colours and you could wind up dead or seriously injured . Your family will get it in the neck too .
The business with the flags on lamp posts isn't just about announcing loyalist turf , but also which loyalist faction is supreme on that turf . There's no way that stuff went up without the go ahead of the local faction . Plus it had to be bought to order . It looks like they made a blunder, then broke some kids legs to give the impression they had nothing to do with it and are outraged by it . The ones breaking the kids legs are quite likely to be the very ones who told him to put the flags up in the first place .


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

and this is a protected culture......


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 13, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> That's brilliant, have a proviesnack (you filthy Strasserite).
> 
> I once saw a mural artist asked why he always painted lads in balaclavas. Eventually he admitted that he wasn't a good enough artist to paint faces.



He could have been fibbing. He could have been a perv who got his rocks off about balaclavas.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 13, 2015)

cyril_smear said:


> Why Nazi flags though? The Nazis didn't ''go after'' catholics did they?



They did go after Catholic priests. The Nazis loathed Catholicism because it encouraged people to give their primary loyalty to Church rather than State. As a consequence of that, and of the occasional role individual priests played in helping dissidents and Jews flee, thousands of priests ended up in concentration camps.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 13, 2015)

Loads of these on shitebook (LAD) but this is the best I think.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 13, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> They did go after Catholic priests. The Nazis loathed Catholicism because it encouraged people to give their primary loyalty to Church rather than State. As a consequence of that, and of the occasional role individual priests played in helping dissidents and Jews flee, thousands of priests ended up in concentration camps.



That and the fact many of them were neo pagans with a hatred of Christianity in general . Plus the voice raised by the Catholics and other Christians against enforced sterilisation , the murder of the disabled , racism, the denunciation of nazism in the German catholic press etc . And the mass excommunication of catholic nazi party members , a rare show of organised defiance .


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 13, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> They did go after Catholic priests. The Nazis loathed Catholicism because it encouraged people to give their primary loyalty to Church rather than State. As a consequence of that, and of the occasional role individual priests played in helping dissidents and Jews flee, thousands of priests ended up in concentration camps.



You're better informed than me. Tips hat*

Still, you have to laugh at the swastika along the side the star of David. Ffs!!1


----------



## cantsin (Jul 13, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> They did go after Catholic priests. The Nazis loathed Catholicism because it encouraged people to give their primary loyalty to Church rather than State. As a consequence of that, and of the occasional role individual priests played in helping dissidents and Jews flee, thousands of priests ended up in concentration camps.



The Nazis didn't "loathe" notorious anti semite / appeaser  Pope Pius XII, "Hitlers Pope" ?


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/garcabu/posts/814687278600766?fref=nf&pnref=story

"*Greater Ardoyne Residents' Collective*
4 hrs · Edited · 


A loyalist bandsmen and North and West Belfast Parading Forum member named John Loughey has deliberately driven into a crowd of Ardoyne residents on the Crumlin Road. A teenage girl has been critically injured and he has been arrested for attempted murder.

GARC reps are helping to keep calm in the area, despite riot squad provocation. The young girl was denied immediate help from the Ambulance Station as it is closed due to the demands of Loyal Orders to impose sectarianism on our community.

This young girl could have been killed by a sectarian bigot who sees her as a second class citizen. The question needs to be asked of Loyal Orders, Unionist parties and Loyalist paramilitaries - would this young girl's life been worth the demand to trample over residents' right to live free from sectarian harassment and intimidation.

Our thoughts are with the young girl concerned and her family. Shame on the Orange Order." ends


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2015)

LiamO said:


> https://www.facebook.com/garcabu/posts/814687278600766?fref=nf&pnref=story
> 
> "*Greater Ardoyne Residents' Collective*
> 4 hrs · Edited ·
> ...



Fucks sake. Grim :-(


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2015)

Apparently he was enraged at the parades commission still banning the Orange Order from marching past the shops in Ardoyne. 

I took Spymaster up to see their protest 'peace camp' a couple of years ago here's his impressions of it... and them 



Spymaster said:


> Belfast. Faaaakin 'ell!
> 
> Completely different to what I was expecting.
> 
> ...


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2015)

and mine... 


LiamO said:


> Yer man at the 'Peace Camp'  There really aren't enough face-palms.
> 
> You'd think, wouldn't you, that they would at least have their lone public face - the rest were presumably sleeping off a hard night's loyalism in the caravans - to know something of what he was talking about? To be able to string a sentence together or even hand you a leaflet?
> 
> ...



Yer man at the 'Peace Camp'  There really aren't enough face-palms.

You'd think, wouldn't you, that they would at least have their lone public face - the rest were presumably sleeping off a hard night's loyalism in the caravans - to know something of what he was talking about? To be able to string a sentence together or even hand you a leaflet?

I greeted him as a wide-eyed tourist over from England and asked him to explain it to us like we were 6-year olds. But he was incapable of expressing it in terms that anyone who did not live within 10 minutes of their pathetic, shabby, sectarian display would even comprehend.

I'm all Ali-G and your man is struggling to comprehend _my_ 'stupidity'

Him: Welcome to Camp Twaddell
Me: Thank you very much. Do you get much support? (he is the only one standing there amongst the Rangers supporters club banners)
Him: Well, it depends on the weather.
Me: Bit cold today.
Him: Aye that's why there's not many about
Me: Explain to me what it's about.

Him: 'They let us down the road but they wouldn't let us home again in the evening. '
Me: who's 'they'?
Him: Our wonderful loyal police and the Parades Commission
Me: They won't let you go home?
Him: That's right. We just want our rights and we want to be allowed home'
Me. (pointing to the two scabby caravans behind him) Do you all have to live in those caravans then? Must be well crowded
Him; No, no, no. Sure everyone else is away home
Me: Thought you said they wouldn't _let_ you go home?
Him: We could go home alright. But we want to go home the way we've always gone home... along the Queens Highway... this here's the Queen's Highway and we just want to walk up it.

Me (Pointing to the Crumlin Road) So which road is Queens highway then
Him: They all are.
Me (looking puzzled): Is that not a bit confusing if they all have the same name?
Him: No, no, no. Look. they are all the queen's highway, right? At there road is the Queen's highway, this here road is the queens highway, 'at road across there is the Queen's highway... They've all got different names right ... Crumlin Road, Woodvale Road. Twaddell Avenue, but they are all the Queen's highway.
Me: OK. Could you not just walk home along _this_ Queen's highway then, instead of _that_ one?
Him ; NO!

Me : Why not?
Him : We wanna walk up there
Me: Could you not just walk up it now? We've just walked down it
Him: NO! We want our rights.
Me: I bet you could just walk up it now. C'mon, there's no-one even looking. I'll walk with you. I bet they won't even notice.

Him: No, no, no it's gotta to be done properly. We want to march up behind our banners. March behind our bands.... and them fuckers won't let us.
Me: To be honest I don't know why you're so upset. it's not even that nice an area really, is it? Could you not find a nice Protestant area to march in?
Him: We do march in our own areas ... all the time... but ... like... ach... You just don't get it do ye son?
Me: well I have to confess I'm a bit confused.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.thejournal.ie/sinn-fein-bonfire-2213201-Jul2015/


----------



## Humberto (Jul 14, 2015)

Aye well they haven't tarred and feathered anyone yet, let alone women.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

cantsin said:


> The Nazis didn't "loathe" notorious anti semite / appeaser  Pope Pius XII, "Hitlers Pope" ?



I'm no fan of popes ..at least until the recent one . But German Catholics suffered...and resisted...at the hands of proper fucking nazis in a manner you and your snide anti catholic comments never will.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

LiamO said:


> https://www.facebook.com/garcabu/posts/814687278600766?fref=nf&pnref=story
> 
> "*Greater Ardoyne Residents' Collective*
> 4 hrs · Edited ·
> ...



you Kant

And that spymaster

Could have been a YouTube classic that


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2015)

Humberto said:


> Aye well they haven't tarred and feathered anyone yet, let alone women.



Yes they have. Often

And gang-raped and murdered them too - you fuckin dickhead.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 14, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Yes they have.
> 
> And gang-raped and murdered them too - you fuckin dickhead.



Hang on, you've just admitted 'yours' did, so give it a rest


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 14, 2015)

cantsin said:


> The Nazis didn't "loathe" notorious anti semite / appeaser  Pope Pius XII, "Hitlers Pope" ?



As I said, they loathed the Church. Pius made things slightly more convenient for them in terms of propagandising to Catholics in the US and South America, but he couldn't have helped counteract hundreds of years of conditioning to put Church before state, even if he'd wanted to.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2015)

Humberto said:


> Hang on, you've just admitted 'yours' did, so give it a rest



Who are 'yours'?

WTF has shit that went on in the early 70;s got to do with what these loons are at now in 2015 - nearly 20 years since the ceasefire?


----------



## Humberto (Jul 14, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Who are 'yours'?
> 
> WTF has shit that went on in the early 70;s got to do with what these loons are at now in 2015 - nearly 20 years since the ceasefire?



Cos there are sick fucks on BOTH sides, or wasn't Omagh recent enough to count?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

Omagh was no more sicker than an everyday "oops" over Baghdad or Belgrade 

Good luck getting a public enquiry into that murky shit though . Families have no chance . And have expended their usefulness since demanding one . You don't hear of them any more. Wrong questions .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

Humberto said:


> Hang on, you've just admitted 'yours' did, so give it a rest



I'm not sure what " yours " means . But what did they do. ?


----------



## Humberto (Jul 14, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Omagh was no more sicker than an everyday "oops" over Baghdad or Belgrade
> 
> Good luck getting a public enquiry into that murky shit though . Families have no chance . And have expended their usefulness since demanding one . You don't hear of them any more. Wrong questions .



Yeah I know they have been fucked over completely. British have blood on their hands on that one. Point was there was sick fucks prepared to do that and most likely still are.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 14, 2015)

LiamO said:


> https://www.facebook.com/garcabu/posts/814687278600766?fref=nf&pnref=story
> 
> "*Greater Ardoyne Residents' Collective*
> 4 hrs · Edited ·
> ...



Had presumed this was some joyriding bonfire burner kid off his head or something, mind boggling that it was a bandsmen.

Amazing level of restraint / dignity / discipline shown from the Repub community amongst all this shite .


----------



## cantsin (Jul 14, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> I'm no fan of popes ..at least until the recent one . But German Catholics suffered...and resisted...at the hands of proper fucking nazis in a manner you and your snide anti catholic comments never will.



( Am guessing that last bit made some sense to you at least in the wee hrs )


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

Yus


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 14, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> you Kant
> 
> And that spymaster
> 
> Could have been a YouTube classic that



We had a couple of dodgy incidents in Belfast. We had to beat a hasty retreat out of one loyalist area when someone appeared to clock the reg of the car (hired in Dublin so Irish plates), gave us a murderous look and immediately started making phone calls.

Horrible, scary fuckers.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 14, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> We had a coue of dodgy incidents in Belfast. We had to beat a hasty retreat out of one loyalist area when someone appeared to clock the reg of the car (hired in Dublin so Irish plates), gave us a murderous look and immediately started making phone calls.
> 
> Horrible, scary fuckers.



Sounds like quite the mini trip - had you gone there a bit more ambivalent about the whole thing, ie : did the ( however ltd ) first hand experience change yr mind / views at all ?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 14, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Sounds like quite the mini trip - had you gone there a bit more ambivalent about the whole thing, ie : did the ( however ltd ) first hand experience change yr mind / views at all ?



I grew up here in the 60s, 70s, and 80s, with pretty much zero real knowledge of Irish politics. We only really heard about it when the IRA blew something up, and I remember as a kid in the 70s bomb scares were a way of life. You'd get evacuated from some department store and everyone would be out on the street moaning about the "bloody IRA" and what should be done to them. Even just before I went over to see Liam and Casually Red, I didn't know much, and if I'm honest, I still don't completely get it.

The difference was that whilst always accepting that there'd be two sides to any coin, I hadn't ever had the opportunity to speak to people who'd been so directly involved in any conflict and "on the other side". Liam and I spent a seriously engrossing afternoon with one fella who'd been banged up in Long Kesh for bomb making (he was doing 20 years, iirc) and only released as part of the GFA. An absolutely fascinating bloke who was more than happy to trade questions over copious beers and whisky, and was eloquent, engaging, and thoughtful; whereas the only overtly political loyalist I met over there (the geezer at the "peace camp") was quite clearly a fucking moron. I asked the IRA chap about the bombings and he got out a photo album crammed full of pictures of Catholic homes and roads that'd been wrecked and blown-up by the British Army. So whilst not in any way condoning the tactics used by them, it reinforced the fact that the whole gig is far more complicated than the "IRA Murdering Scum!" headlines of my youth.

As far as the areas are concerned I far preferred spending time, and felt infinitely more welcome, with Liam and Red's lot in South Armagh's beautiful _Bandit Country_ than those weirdos in East Belfast. As a British Asian growing up in London during peak-NF I still get a bit nervous around seas of union flags!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 14, 2015)

My dad  is from East Belfast (lived in England since the early 60's) 
I went over a few weeks ago ( first time since 1975) wanted to catch up with my aunty and since her husband had died, I was happy to do so because my only memory of him at 6 was this horrible man that proudly let me hold his gun. Yup he was RUC...
My partner and I arrived blissfully ignorant - my dad never spoke about any of it.... We stayed in the geltacht area near the falls road. We did an amazing taxi tour,  was with the guy for 3 hours....emerged in shock, hairs up on the back of  our necks. I'm wondering why my dad never educated me? 
It changed our little holiday, as once I had the slightest understanding I felt pretty uncomfortable - being black.. Which I hardly ever feel... and it was fine in Belfast, kind of...  but once we went further north into the country - just got a weird vibe...
Met some lovely people. But Yeh total fuckin eye opener! Got a big convo due with my dad...


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> We had a couple of dodgy incidents in Belfast. We had to beat a hasty retreat out of one loyalist area when someone appeared to clock the reg of the car (hired in Dublin so Irish plates), gave us a murderous look and immediately started making phone calls.
> 
> Horrible, scary fuckers.



The only hassle you'll get in the catholic areas is from thieves and anti socials ,who make everyones life a misery . I was in a pub with a fair sized republican clientele just last week . An absolute wanker tried to give a guy some grief over his English accent . 2 minutes later the barman had him round the side and firmly told to fuck away off and get out . End of story . Nobody could be arsed with it .

 What marks the loyalist areas out more than anything is their depressing  insularness . I genuinely feel sorry for the people who have to live there . A severe lack of aspiration and inspiration , under the control of the likes of the UDA, this made up cartoon Britishness that's the most unbritish thing going. There's wankers on our side for sure but Christ almighty . It's fucking hopeless for that lot . All that bullshit about flags bonfires and marches ...they're obsessed with it . And when a catholic area tells them to keep that bigotted , triumphalistic nonsense away from their homes and their kids they just go ballistic .

That crap has to be challenged and properly dealt with . Not pandered to and glorified as " culture" . It's a bloody sickness , an affliction . It's beyond depressing thinking that entire swathes of the country are just doomed to live under that cloud .


----------



## likesfish (Jul 14, 2015)

loyalists are weird  not sure how you can challenge that shit its not rational and they aint listening.
 Anything  to actually question it would have to come from inside and anyone capable of doing that has got the fuck out of dodge


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 14, 2015)

Well, they may be weird, but they've got into the festive spirit of the season by announcing that Peelers and Parades Commission people are now legitimate targets:

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...ommission-as-legitimate-targets-31375831.html

Hmmm, actually you're right that's pretty fucking weird.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 14, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> It changed our little holiday, as once I had the slightest understanding I felt pretty uncomfortable - being black.. Which I hardly ever feel... and it was fine in Belfast, kind of...  but once we went further north into the country - just got a weird vibe...
> Met some lovely people. But Yeh total fuckin eye opener! Got a big convo due with my dad...



I absolutely understand.

I haven't "felt black" for years but people don't have to be *obviously* racist for you to get the odd twinge that something's not quite pukka. The eyes looking away; the whispered conversations that you're not supposed to notice; brusque service in pubs, shops and bars; or the odd questionable comment.

In South Armagh there was none of that shit. I danced with Liam's wife and her mates in Crossmaglen, and visited some of his dodgy looking pals out in the sticks and never once "felt black", iykwim. They just, nicely, took the piss out of me for being a Brit (more specifically a Cockney) and bought me drinks.

Conversely, we got run out of East Belfast! We likely asked for it. Three strangers (one of who's a _paki_) in an Irish plated car, swooping around taking pictures, was probably taking the piss a bit.

Deareg wouldn't even get out of the car around Ardoyne but Liam's a bit of an 'up-for-it' cunt who I was happy to follow at 50 yards whilst the engine was running.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

likesfish said:


> loyalists are weird  not sure how you can challenge that shit its not rational and they aint listening.
> Anything  to actually question it would have to come from inside and anyone capable of doing that has got the fuck out of dodge



An end to referring to this garbage as " culture " would be a start . That doesn't have to happen from inside loyalist. It would involve non unionists getting out of the mutually beneficial sectarian game though . The nationalist politicians made a trade off on that one for their own ends . It all needs challenged .

And most of this trouble is caused by bloody drunks but the powers that be treat them like they're Isis or something . Yet barely a month ago they arrested a republican in north Belfast for the non existent charge of " interfering with a lamp post " .he was putting up a suicide awareness poster at the time . Had he been sticking up swastikas and confederate flags he'd have been perfectly fine . And that's the truth of it .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, they may be weird, but they've got into the festive spirit of the season by announcing that Peelers and Parades Commission people are now legitimate targets:
> 
> http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...ommission-as-legitimate-targets-31375831.html
> 
> Hmmm, actually you're right that's pretty fucking weird.



I'd lay any money that's a few cranks with deactivated kit . If you look closely every single one of those weapons has been arranged so the barrels are obscured or out of picture . Which makes me suspect they're plugged . They've a penchant for that stuff . Last year they were floating about twaddell in army surplus land rovers with a deactivated machine gun on them . Probably the same bozos .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

There's some pretty depressing remarks from tourists on that trip advisor thing , complaints of a nasty atmosphere , stench of bonfire smoke, dodgy looking types bedecked with union jacks , can't wait to get out of Belfast etc . That's from a hotel on their so called " golden mile " , in the city centre at the height of the summer . Days hotel , just beside sandy row . Poor sods .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I absolutely understand.
> 
> I haven't "felt black" for years but people don't have to be *obviously* racist for you to get the odd twinge that something's not quite pukka. The eyes looking away; the whispered conversations that you're not supposed to notice; brusque service in pubs, shops and bars; or the odd questionable comment.
> 
> ...



This sort of demonstrates the different dynamics at play . Different " dissident " republican marches through the same part of  the city


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

Ku klux klan fleg east Belfast


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 14, 2015)

This is now? Fuck me.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Celyn (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh woe. That's nastier than I had realised.     They really hate a whole lot of people, don't they?  Is there a way to infect all flutes with polonium or something?


----------



## likesfish (Jul 14, 2015)

Cunts the lot of them the little shits threating to crucify a  Catholic weren't even  alive in the troubles.

You have to feel sorry for the stupid bastards on the wrong side history disposed by the English I actually think the majority of English people who know anything of NI have only utter contempt for the loyalists ,


----------



## toggle (Jul 14, 2015)

likesfish said:


> Cunts the lot of them the little shits threating to crucify a  Catholic weren't even  alive in the troubles.
> 
> You have to feel sorry for the stupid bastards on the wrong side history disposed by the English I actually think the majority of English people who know anything of NI have only utter contempt for the loyalists ,



there's still enough of middle england that accepts loyalist bullshit at face value. they still believe the kind of crap i was raised to believe, that loyalists were ordinary decent folk pushed into using violence to protect themselves by dangerous republicans. IMo, at best, we get the lot who will moan that they are all as bad as each other and britain should wash their hands of the lot of them. cause this shit isn't talked about enough. nor is the fact that the beliefs that cause this shit were a deliberate creation to maintain a power structure that benefited a wealthy few, British, then the 'big house unionism' as discussed by liam and CR. i don't think though that cutting that support by talking more about the shit they do will make much difference.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

toggle said:


> there's still enough of middle england that accepts loyalist bullshit at face value. they still believe the kind of crap i was raised to believe, that loyalists were ordinary decent folk pushed into using violence to protect themselves by dangerous republicans. IMo, at best, we get the lot who will moan that they are all as bad as each other and britain should wash their hands of the lot of them. cause this shit isn't talked about enough. nor is the fact that the beliefs that cause this shit were a deliberate creation to maintain a power structure that benefited a wealthy few, British, then the 'big house unionism' as discussed by liam and CR. i don't think though that cutting that support by talking more about the shit they do will make much difference.



The only Tory who I'll give any credit for anything was that shadow minister Quentin Davies . During that Holy Cross girls school siege he , tbf, put his money were his mouth was and personally accompanied the children through the gauntlet of hate . He came away just stunned , couldn't believe people could stoop so low . He was genuinely sickened and made no attempt to hide it or point to any vequivalence .
To top it all off one of the loyalists called him a Fenian scum and told him to go back to the free state 

But the fall out from that thing , the exposure of the rotten hatred at the heart of loyalism amongst sections of the English public did scare them . Both the dup and the paramilitary leaders are terrified at something like Holy cross ever happening again . They know that exposure could prove politically fatal . Right now Belfast in particular is without doubt the race hate capital of the " UK " . Last year they were talking about an average of  3 race hate crimes per day . Reported ones that is . It's reckoned 80 percent go unreported . For a place as small as Belfast that's pretty shocking . And the fact is most of these crimes are orchestrated by loyalist paramilitary factions . And we know from the collusion thread their eaten clean through by police agents . A blind eyes being turned to this . They know who the ringleaders are . The ringleaders work for the state , simple as .

Hatred of Irish Catholics isn't a culture , it's a social disease . Other forms of hatred and racism are its natural bedfellows , a logical consequence of the same rotten position . Pandering to orangism and loyalism is to pander to hate . Racism is a logical consequence of the gfa . Which was meant to legitimise and thereby manage sectarian hate . Rather than challenge the root cause of the hatred . Left completely unchallenged , and indeed glorified as " culture " there simply wasn't going to be any other reaction to the arrival of foreign immigrants other than the one we are witnessing .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2015)

Not too long back we had our first minister defend anti Muslim hate speech , and say he'd trust a Muslim to " go to the shop for him " , but apparently little else . So that's the top of the tree speaking , not the lumpen disadvantaged .







Then we had that whole " fleg " malarkey . And a great deal of it was due to mainstream " polite " unionism whipping up the knuckle daggers in order to go after the Alliance party who were eating into their vote .
It ended up with chinese born MLA Anna Lo announcing she was quitting both politics and the north after 40 years here .Too afraid for her own safety . She pointed out shed been here for decades and wondered out loud how frightening it must be for immigrants who've only arrived who know virtually nobody . 

And she pretty much said what I'm saying . The union with the uk itself is what's at the heart of this . It's the dynamic which encourages unionists to live constantly in the past and to maintain their siege mentality . It's what breeds sectarianism , and now racism .
The union and partition , orangism and loyalism is based on tribal triumphalism and a refusal to live in peace and equality with your neighbours . non loyalists moving into loyalist turf are simply disloyal . So out they go .  None of this can be properly challenged when the political dynamics of the union are in place . The union has to go for real social change to ever stand a chance . The " carnival of reaction " that James Connolly warned about in relation to partition is simply far to strong and pervasive to ever permit a progressive alternative .


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 14, 2015)

Celyn said:


> Oh woe. That's nastier than I had realised.     They really hate a whole lot of people, don't they?  Is there a way to infect all flutes with polonium or something?



That shit is all over the place in East Belfast.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 15, 2015)

Just waiting for some gobshite to pop in and post about "there is racism on both sides".

Where's the small-cocked halfwit revol when you need him?


----------



## toggle (Jul 15, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Just waiting for some gobshite to pop in and post about "there is racism on both sides".
> 
> Where's the small-cocked halfwit revol when you need him?




a hell of a lot of it is ignorance. just depends really whether that's ignorance cause they've never seen how bad this shit is, or ignorance by choice. 

but this stuff you're talking about here really is shit. shocking even after having spent a fair bit of time looking at some of the past shit. 



Casually Red said:


> The union with the uk itself is what's at the heart of this . It's the dynamic which encourages unionists to live constantly in the past and to maintain their siege mentality . It's what breeds sectarianism , and now racism .
> The union and partition , orangism and loyalism is based on tribal triumphalism and a refusal to live in peace and equality with your neighbours . non loyalists moving into loyalist turf are simply disloyal . So out they go .  None of this can be properly challenged when the political dynamics of the union are in place . The union has to go for real social change to ever stand a chance . The " carnival of reaction " that James Connolly warned about in relation to partition is simply far to strong and pervasive to ever permit a progressive alternative .



the more i read, the more i understand, and the more I agree with this.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 15, 2015)

How deep does it run? Imagine the uproar if a British politician came out with _this_ ...

"It is frightfully hard to explain to white people that if you give Pakistanis a good job and a good house they will live like white people because they will see neighbours with cars and television sets; they will refuse to have eighteen children. But if a Pakistani is jobless, and lives in the most ghastly hovel he will rear eighteen children on National Assistance. If you treat Pakistanis with due consideration and kindness they will live like white people in spite of the authoritative nature of their Church"

You could not even imagine it, could you? Not in the 20th Century anyway. Not even from Enoch Powell in his heyday. And yet in May 1969 the (very recently ex-) Prime Minister of Norn Iron made exactly this lament in an interview with the Belfast Telegraph...


_"It is frightfully hard to explain to Protestants that if you give Roman Catholics a good job and a good house they will live like Protestants because they will see neighbours with cars and television sets; they will refuse to have eighteen children. But if a Roman Catholic is jobless, and lives in the most ghastly hovel he will rear eighteen children on National Assistance. If you treat Roman Catholics with due consideration and kindness they will live like Protestants in spite of the authoritative nature of their Church"_

And why was he lamenting? Because he had been driven from office, by his own, because of such views.

Good! any right thinking person might conclude. Until, that is, you realise he was driven out because his views were seen as _too liberal_ and thus dangerous and radical.

_That_ is the political pedigree and heritage of today's Unionists. Still the most lumpen are called out to the streets on the whim of their Masters. Then, when the mission to beat the taigs back into place is accomplished, when they roll over like good doggies to get their bellies rubbed... they get kicked by their masters instead. Just as they always have. 

It would be funny if it wasn't so tragic.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 15, 2015)

The loyalist mentality is best summed up in their slogan " not an inch " . That essentially means not giving up an inch of turf . That's what's at the heart of the parades dispute , the housing shortages in catholic areas and the racism in loyalist areas . They're territorial to the point of frenzied ness . Giving up an inch of a parade...defeat. Giving up an inch of territory..defeat .
They expelled and ghettoised Catholics to secure the union . Now they see their socially cleansed areas ...the loyalist citadels.." flooded " by immigrants .catholics in the case of poles . That means there's non loyalists living there..the solid front of loyalism undermined . Which means the union could be endangered . this is the same Belfast were perfectly good housing stock was actually demolished by the authorities to keep one small enclave " Protestant " , while just across the road hundreds of catholic families were in homes that should have been demolished .

Poverty , poor education etc play a role . But ultimately it's the union itself at the heart of this . Won't change until the union is gone . Sadly though for the nationalist politicians working the same rotten system every racist attack by loyalists is almost a brownie point . " themmuns" at it again . Opportunity for smugness . While they themselves legitimise the very system and set of rules which cause it in the first place . Hence a challenge is needed . Not platitudes , slogans and sound bites .


----------



## toggle (Jul 15, 2015)

LiamO said:


> How deep does it run? Imagine the uproar if a British politician came out with _this_ ...
> 
> "It is frightfully hard to explain to white people that if you give Pakistanis a good job and a good house they will live like white people because they will see neighbours with cars and television sets; they will refuse to have eighteen children. But if a Pakistani is jobless, and lives in the most ghastly hovel he will rear eighteen children on National Assistance. If you treat Pakistanis with due consideration and kindness they will live like white people in spite of the authoritative nature of their Church"
> 
> ...


 

as it has always been. 



> And even if the Irish, who have forced their way into other occupations, should become more civilised, enough of the old habits would cling to them to have a strong degrading influence upon their English companions in toil, especially in view of the general effect of being surrounded by the Irish.  For when, in almost every great city, a fifth or a quarter of the workers are Irish, or children of Irish parents, who have grown up among Irish filth, no one can wonder if the life, habits, intelligence, moral status—in short, the whole character of the working-class assimilates a great part of the Irish characteristics.  On the contrary, it is easy to understand how the degrading position of the English workers, engendered by our modern history, and its immediate consequences, has been still more degraded by the presence of Irish competition.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 15, 2015)

toggle said:


> as it has always been.



Is that quote from Freddy the Manc?

I think he changed his views soon after,


----------



## toggle (Jul 15, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Is that quote from Freddy, the Manc?
> 
> I think he changed his views soon after,



yep. one i had on hand.

and yes. I believe he came to realize shit conditions were forced upon the irish and not _solely_ a result of flaws in the celtic character.

I've got a collection of similarly delightful descriptions somewhere on this machine that I dug out of political literature from the home rule debates. but i have no idea where it's hidden or what i labelled it


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 15, 2015)

toggle said:


> yep. one i had on hand.
> 
> and yes. I believe he came to realize shit conditions were forced upon the irish and not _solely_ a result of flaws in the celtic character.
> 
> I've got a collection of similarly delightful descriptions somewhere on this machine that I dug out of political literature from the home rule debates. but i have no idea where it's hidden or what i labelled it



A German mate of mine found a book that had been suppressed by the DDR authorities which claimed Fred had been providing safe houses to the Fenians . And that both his female companions were active Fenians themselves .


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/crim...geman-charged-with-attempted-murder-1.2285843



> A prominent Orangeman has been granted bail after appearing in court accused of attempting to murder two people knocked down by a car during a riot in Belfast.



Is bail usually granted for attempted murder suspects?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 15, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/crim...geman-charged-with-attempted-murder-1.2285843
> 
> 
> 
> Is bail usually granted for attempted murder suspects?



If they're going to drop the charges later then yes . 

There appears to have been an attempt to kill people regardless of age or gender due to religious hatred . Were he a Muslim there'd be a very different response to this .


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Were he a Muslim there'd be a very different response to this .


I was thinking the same yesterday when I read about them knuckle draggers saying the psni and parades commission folk were now targets. Guareenteed every last one would be locked up by now.


----------



## toggle (Jul 15, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> A German mate of mine found a book that had been suppressed by the DDR authorities which claimed Fred had been providing safe houses to the Fenians . And that both his female companions were active Fenians themselves .



didn't reply last night, cause i wanted to look that up. cause one of the people on my irish history course mentioned something. knowing he did read it, i'd suspect his knowledge of that came from Peter Beresford Ellis's history of the irish working class.

but a fair few other books do mention various bits. and there's some interesting stuff I remember digging out of the collected works that has since been removed from marxist internet archive. certainly enough to call into question how some on the left believe there is support in these texts for their rejection of discussion on the national question(s).


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 15, 2015)

toggle said:


> didn't reply last night, cause i wanted to look that up. cause one of the people on my irish history course mentioned something. knowing he did read it, i'd suspect his knowledge of that came from Peter Beresford Ellis's history of the irish working class.
> 
> but a fair few other books do mention various bits. and there's some interesting stuff I remember digging out of the collected works that has since been removed from marxist internet archive. certainly enough to call into question how some on the left believe there is support in these texts for their rejection of discussion on the national question(s).



There was stuff I was looking at recently that , although they didn't link the 2 things , mentioned that Engels partner helped shelter prisoners at the centre of the Manchester martyrs episode...during their partnership . And also that Engels himself frequently rented out multiple  properties in Manchester  clandestinely . You can see obvious grounds to draw conclusions from there .


----------



## toggle (Jul 16, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> There was stuff I was looking at recently that , although they didn't link the 2 things , mentioned that Engels partner helped shelter prisoners at the centre of the Manchester martyrs episode...during their partnership . And also that Engels himself frequently rented out multiple  properties in Manchester  clandestinely . You can see obvious grounds to draw conclusions from there .



don't tell me you were looking at something interesting, you git. tell me what you were looking at.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## likesfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Partition was seen as a good idea at the time and then the north was ignored churchil was ready to give it away thats how many fucks UK gave about northern ireland, even at the height of the troubles it was never a priority for any of the major political partys.

thats why the spooks got to do what they  did few  cared and those that did had no better ideas.
 Not that republican or irish goverment hand any practical ideas. The loyalists were poundshop white rhodesians unfortunately not far enough away to be ignored


----------



## pogofish (Jul 17, 2015)

I have to say that this has been one of the most enlightening/educational/eye-opening threads I've ever seen on Urban!


----------



## LiamO (Jul 17, 2015)

Tuesday's Irish News carried nearly a full page of quaint 'cultural-expression' Bonfires before they were lit. They were all adorned with (some actually completely draped in) Irish flags, election posters - Sinn Fein ones obviously, but also SDLP and even Alliance (Cheese and Wine Party) ones - and threats to taigs. One, in Antrim, had a full montage of effigies apparently representing the 'IRA Army Council' and name-checking a young(ish) Sinn Fein Councillor who is simply far too young to have been in the IRA, never mind a member of the Army Council.

At least last years epidemic of decorating bonfires with hundreds-of-years-old holy statues - stolen from both inside and outside Chapels and from graveyards seems to have abated. Or maybe Parishes have taken to uprooting them and placing them under lock and key for the duration.

At this point it is worth reminding ourselves that many of these bonfires are part-funded by the local Councils. Yes, british people, you read that right. Your taxpayers money is not only spent on Policing but actually _subsidising_ these little hate-fests!

But this next bit is an absolute  cracker.

When questioned by Journalists as to whether prosecutions might arise from these - given that the grant applications/safety plans etc all have to have named organisers and named persons of responsibility assigned for various functions, and that hundreds of photos and videos have been published through print, TV and social media...

_PSNI Assistant Chief Constable Stephen Martin replied (apparently straight-faced) *"These items were destroyed on the bonfires and it is unlikely that there will be any evidential materiel to progress."*
_
Easy to imagine a senior british police officer coming out with that and getting away with it, isn't it?

"Northern Ireland" is, indeed, quite clearly "as british as Finchley"...


----------



## LiamO (Jul 17, 2015)

Is there no end to their classiness?

http://www.irishnews.com/news/2015/07/17/news/men-racially-abused-at-orange-parade-195809/
_
"TWO men who say they were racially abused in central Belfast by a group watching an Orange parade have hit out at the police response.

Solaimane Hayda (32) and his friend, who did not wish to be named, told The Irish News they were confronted on Royal Avenue at around 6pm on Monday evening by three bystanders who were watching a returning parade.

The group, comprised of a woman in her mid-twenties and two men, one in his 30s and the other a pensioner, hurled racial abuse at the two friends as they passed a bus stop opposite Belfast Central Library.

Mr Hayda, who is originally from Morocco, has been living in Belfast for five years, while his friend, a Portuguese national, has been a resident in the city for 14 years.

Mr Hayda said: "They were eating sandwiches and watching the parade. They started shouting abuse, calling us black b***rds and Pakis, and telling us 'we don’t want you in this country'."

"They began kicking out at us and trying to punch us. They chased after us and we ran up North Street to get away." 

According to Mr Hayda, police officers both in a nearby vehicle and standing on the road witnessed the events, but an officer who intervened "just told us to keep moving on" and did not detain any of the group who had initiated the racial abuse."_


----------



## LiamO (Jul 17, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/crim...geman-charged-with-attempted-murder-1.2285843
> 
> Is bail usually granted for attempted murder suspects?



He will eventually have his charges dropped to much more insignificant ones.. and his defence will be that the crowd were shouting at him (one man apparently kicked his wing mirror) and that he hwas in genuine fear for his life... despite the presence of maybe 100 police officers in full riot gear in the immediate vicinity.

No doubt he will claim that he had absolutely no idea his presence in that specific place, at that specific time might be a) noted and b) considered a little provocative... despite him being a weekly visitor to _this_ place... 






... for the last three years... and a member of a Parading Board.

I wonder if Gerry Adams drove up the Shankill on the Twelfth, got spotted and  drove into a crowd of loyalists would this be deemed a credible defence. My bet is he gets off with a smack on the wrist.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Your taxpayers money is not only spent on Policing but actually _subsidising_ these little hate-fests!


I've never been but I point to NI when people give me the schtick about how we live in a free and fair democracy. Look there. Thats the reality of so-called civil society. Its as dystopian as anything my favourite writers could imagine.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 17, 2015)

A sniper would never spot him in that camouflage.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 17, 2015)

Must admit that LAD site has given me a few laughs recently despite the depressing background.

And also echo the sentiment above, very enlightening, even for a Free State citizen such as myself. I don't think most people realise how horrendous it is.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 17, 2015)

LiamO said:


> At this point it is worth reminding ourselves that many of these bonfires are part-funded by the local Councils. Yes, british people, you read that right. Your taxpayers money is not only spent on Policing but actually _subsidising_ these little hate-fests!
> 
> .


Is that how the pallets are paid for? I worked in a hardware store years ago where we had to keep aside any blue pallets that came in or we could be charged for them. Sure it was £10 or £15 per pallet.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 17, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> Is that how the pallets are paid for? I worked in a hardware store years ago where we had to keep aside any blue pallets that came in or we could be charged for them. Sure it was £10 or £15 per pallet.



Put it this way , if the local UVF and UDA unit called round to a business looking for donation of pallets for the community cultural event , what do you think the response of that business might be ? The choice would be little more than whether they're burned on or off the premises . Many of them are also simply stolen . The LAD blog highlighted some Facebook chatter where a user by the name of " Alice Dowson "...whom LAD insist is former BNP activist Jim Dowson who's banned from using the Internet as part of his bail conditions ...talks about the easy availability of pallets in a section of Belfast docks .

As regards the community funding that's spent on all sorts of sundries . Often the flags .


----------



## LiamO (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's the man charged with attempted murder talking about 'upping the ante'...

It's from BBC 2013...5.00 onwards 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-24388338


----------



## LiamO (Jul 17, 2015)

This beggars belief... well it doesn't actually


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 17, 2015)

I was thinking the other night, that about 11 or 12 years ago I had a student in Belfast who told me that here Da had been a lifelong Orangeman but had left the organization in disgust after seeing what he called the "scum" who had joined the order after Drumcree.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## LiamO (Jul 17, 2015)

and celebrating running wee girls over with a car..


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 17, 2015)

No matter..they'll not be getting up ardoyne again . Never, never , never . Ardoyne says no .


----------



## toggle (Jul 17, 2015)

likesfish said:


> *Partition was seen as a good idea at the time* and then the north was ignored churchil was ready to give it away thats how many fucks UK gave about northern ireland, even at the height of the troubles it was never a priority for any of the major political partys.





hmmmmmm, here begineth the history lesson on the home rule debates/disc7ussions/debacles/political clusterfuck. (and i think maybee the only bit I know at least as well as CR)

problem was, Ireland had been one of the major political debates in Westminster for over 35 years by that point (although it was an issue, it didn't become *the* issue until late December 1885, because it wasn't until the 1885 election that the pro home rule advocates were able to take a majority of Irish seats as a result of electoral reforms). with the same rhetoric repeated over and over, that the Irish were constitutionally incapable of good government and that the protestant minority would be systematically abused by a catholic government, that ireland would not pay taxes, or it's citizens their debts. the focus on this debate eased off during and after the boer war, but started to pick up again after the 1906 liberal landslide. coming to a head in the 1910 year of 2 elections over the relative power of the commons and the lords.

it was also, particularly in the early years of that debate era, hugely divisive. governments rose and fell on home rule and communities were split, right down to local or even family levels across Britain. and the orange card was whipped up by populist tory agitators, for beliefs, but also to try to gain working class support. a tactic that was rarely successful, working class voters tended to vote pro home rule because those candidates were able to show a mutual loathing of, for example, utter bastard landlords and scheming, gready business owners.
MPs championed on their working class voters being sound on home rule. eg a verse from an 1885 election songbook promicing that a radical liberal backed by his working class supporters would fight for irish rights.

and the green land of erin,
over the wide sea,
liberty for us
shall be liberty for thee

The issue of partition had been discussed for a while, but was eventually raised in parliament by a cornish MP, believed to be a halfway decent sort because he was less greedy than others. but he was also from a hugely wealthy family that owned a fair bit of land in cornwall, england and ireland. and he had the understanding of protecting the interests of his class as much as wa deemed possible. I don't think it ever was a good idea, except in the interests of the landowners and industrialists. but it did gain steam as the least worst option and a compromise that might get some support in the HoL (which it didn't, it took the parliament act to resolve) and would therefore give them a chance to get the business of governing ireland completely out of the british parliament, and rid themselves of the troublesome Irish MPs.

so moving on a bit, when they finally rid themselves of Eire, they were happy to rid themselves of active engagement in the north as well. leaving the place to be run by the class in whose interests Ireland had been divided, who ruled as though sections of the penal laws and coercion acts were still in place. while for the most part, the dublin government kept well to the promices the irish MPs had made during the westminster debates.

partition was promoted as a good idea, but realisticallty, it was about naked self interest and the wish to not give a fuck.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Exactly 
Ireland. Are they revolting?
 No more so than usual 
 Ok we can ignore them
 Cue the troubles what the fuck fuckerty hell is going on over there?

There was actually some mp got told off after asking what the hell was going on in northern ireland in the 60s before it all kicked off  as policy was you dont ask questions about sleepy hollow


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 17, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> I was thinking the other night, that about 11 or 12 years ago I had a student in Belfast who told me that here Da had been a lifelong Orangeman but had left the organization in disgust after seeing what he called the "scum" who had joined the order after Drumcree.



We've heard that often . But those sort of scum have always been there . The orange order had no need for them whenever the orange order was getting its way . But as soon as it wasn't it made a direct appeal for them . The quiet more genteel orange membership was walking down previously pacified roads a different generation of scum had made quiet for them . Now they need the scum again . And why ? Because they can't bring themselves to slightly alter the route of a parade TO another parade , and avoid an area were they wholeheartedly aren't welcome .


----------



## Celyn (Jul 17, 2015)

LiamO said:


>



This is all very weird for - I suppose naive - people like me who have never seen the thing. So bloody crazy, sinister, and almost mediaeval.  Shit, the amount of thought and effort and co-operative work that must be put into to all this nasty stuff - I just wonder what could be achieved if all that energy were to be used in more positive ways for the community and "culture".

Oh look, I realise it must be more than a bit annoying to have dimwit foreigners like me say bad stuff about your home place, so I'm sorry about that, I am. 

I looked at this thread mainly because I'm sick enough of the Orange lot and their walks in Glasgow, but I feel as though I'm looking in at a whole different world as an outsider and I hate to be that outsider person doing "oh, look at the quaint natives", if you see what I mean. So I do apologise.

Reading that it is as it is because that is precisely the way government set it up to be makes it a bit more comprehensible to me, maybe.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 17, 2015)

This is an excellent article here on the entire business of the territoriality , relating to an earlier dispute . The observations it makes on unionism in general , and the conclusion at the end is just spot on IMHO

http://www.socialistdemocracy.org/Reviews/ReviewSpotlightDiscussesSandyRow.htm


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Put it this way , if the local UVF and UDA unit called round to a business looking for donation of pallets for the community cultural event , what do you think the response of that business might be ? The choice would be little more than whether they're burned on or off the premises . Many of them are also simply stolen . The LAD blog highlighted some Facebook chatter where a user by the name of " Alice Dowson "...whom LAD insist is former BNP activist Jim Dowson who's banned from using the Internet as part of his bail conditions ...talks about the easy availability of pallets in a section of Belfast docks .
> 
> As regards the community funding that's spent on all sorts of sundries . Often the flags .


Must be a nice insurance write off every July for these pallet companies so.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 17, 2015)

Celyn said:


> Reading that it is as it is because that is precisely the way government set it up to be makes it a bit more comprehensible to me, maybe.



For successive governments to so consistently get it " wrong " , without fail . Every single bloody time , it points to a deliberate intention to keep things as they are . This is all very deliberate . It's all about playing one off the other , while being the big mummy the 2 little brats keep running to in their squabble with one another . A squabble the mummy has ensured will never end . Because mummy knows that's how she can ensure her little boys will always need her , and never outgrow her .


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2015)

Casually Red  and LiamO 

do you ever gety so accustomed to this shit that you stop going 'what the fucking fuck?' does the stupidity of it all become less shocking? or do you guys still need a big bucket of aspirin from all the necessary facepalming.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 18, 2015)

toggle said:


> Casually Red  and LiamO
> 
> do you ever gety so accustomed to this shit that you stop going 'what the fucking fuck?' does the stupidity of it all become less shocking? or do you guys still need a big bucket of aspirin from all the necessary facepalming.



I've never known anything different my entire life .This is normality . The only reason I refuse to accept it as normality that can never be any different is down to my political beliefs . I also don't expect anything different from the constitutional status quo because I'm firmly convinced it exists precisely to accomplish the normalisation of the bullshit . To manage it . To justify it and sustain it .

I believe those who think the gfa will somehow make this stuff go away some day are complete fools . My fear...my biggest fear...is that republicanism in its political and ideological sense has been weakened so drastically by the gfa that it may never win . And that this nightmare will be with us forever . Because it will be as long as there's a gfa . Remember too that even in the very unlikely event of a u tied Ireland the gfa commits the Irish people to accepting the Protestant people of the north as British . Guaranteeing that this shit will continue even then . That's why the gfa has always been about the political destruction of the republican ideology . Which maintains that we are all Irish no matter what . And all equal . To accept these people as British is to pander to division and sectarianism . And guarantee Britain the same opportunities to sow deliberate division .

More than ever I'm convinced that the system is built to guarantee this outcome . And that it requires this outcome to sustain itself . So I'm never surprised . Sometimes I marvel at particular examples of stupidity and bigotry but I'm never once surprised by them .


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2015)

thankyou


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 18, 2015)

Like orangefest..they actually tried to market this rotten sectarian shit to tourists . That actually surprised me mind . I was genuinely taken aback by that one . who the fuck would actually want to stand in the middle of that lot when they're all fired up and pissed up ?  Nobody in their right mind .

But regardless , it's another example of them normalising sectarian bigotry . Embedding it into our society for good . Planting it as deep as possible in order to prevent it even being questioned much less gotten rid off . That's what the gfa is all about . Setting those parameters , we're an end to division and sectarianism can never occur because it's forbidden to even question or challenge its existence in the first place . A future without it is deemed completely unthinkable . Even if the country is united .

Remember that what these people proclaim as Britishness has got nothing at all to do with actually being British . Actual British people find it both completely alien and abhorrent . So it's about something else entirely . Namely a hatred of their neighbours .


----------



## starfish (Jul 18, 2015)

pogofish said:


> I have to say that this has been one of the most enlightening/educational/eye-opening threads I've ever seen on Urban!


Since the last thread on this subject


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> a hatred of their neighbours


I was just reading about the pitchfork murders and the way it looks like the british army done it. Too many reports ring in here.

But as it sickened me to read of the naan's killed and I had to put the book down (again) I just thought why? why o lord?  For territory? for religion? for what victory was this price?

the anglo-irish civil war was a disgusting and terrible thing and if I mentioned just one bit of it to a mate they'd bug eyes out. They'd believe me cos I have a rep as the cunt who reads books but they'd be astonished.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was just reading about the pitchfork murders and the way it looks like the british army done it. Too many reports ring in here.
> 
> But as it sickened me to read of the naan's killed and I had to put the book down (again) I just thought why? why o lord?  For territory? for religion? for what victory was this price?
> 
> the anglo-irish civil war was a disgusting and terrible thing and if I mentioned just one bit of it to a mate they'd bug eyes out. They'd believe me cos I have a rep as the cunt who reads books but they'd be astonished.



Oh it was definitely the British army who committed those murders . One of the soldiers present became convinced during the Yorkshire ripper scare that the Yorkshire ripper had to be one of that platoon due to the level of barbarity in the killings . He walked into a police station in England and confessed all . As did those the English police arrested . One of the weapons thy used to butcher those lads was a Bowie knife , doesn't bear thinking about .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 18, 2015)

This still makes me boil over . Lest we forget . If ever there was case for loyalism to be politically expunged this was it . Yet it went on for months , shamelessly . Due to pandering . And could happen again tomorrow if the UDA or UVF willed it so . To polish and black children now too .


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> This still makes me boil over . Lest we forget . If ever there was case for loyalism to be politically expunged this was it . Yet it went on for months , shamelessly . Due to pandering . And could happen again tomorrow if the UDA or UVF willed it so . To polish and black children now too .




fucking cunts they are.

and still given airtime to justify why it's sinn fein's fault they are a group of grown adults getting their fucking kicks by making kids that fucking scared.the restraint those poor parents had; i want to rip some heads off at the thought of someone treating my kids like that, let alone experiencing that. 



Casually Red said:


> Oh it was definitely the British army who committed those murders . One of the soldiers present became convinced during the Yorkshire ripper scare that the Yorkshire ripper had to be one of that platoon due to the level of barbarity in the killings . He walked into a police station in England and confessed all . As did those the English police arrested . One of the weapons thy used to butcher those lads was a Bowie knife , doesn't bear thinking about .



oh yeah, but i bet they 'acted alone' rather than seeing a whole shitbag of justification as to why a whole community has to be blamed.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 18, 2015)

The pitchfork murders were done by a scottish regiment can't possibly imagine what relegion of the killers were?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 18, 2015)

toggle said:


> fucking cunts they are.
> 
> and still given airtime to justify why it's sinn fein's fault they are a group of grown adults getting their fucking kicks by making kids that fucking scared.the restraint those poor parents had; i want to rip some heads off at the thought of someone treating my kids like that, let alone experiencing that.
> 
> ...



Hard as it may be to believe at least some of the parents affected ensured their kids were brought up forgiving those responsible , due to their ignorance . Although there are certainly others who'll never forgive those who were behind it and I can hardly blame them . The sound on this goes a bit wonky later but the first ten minutes or so are worth watching to get a good sense of that .

But speaking from my own experience as someone who was on the receiving end of quite rotten daily sectarian abuse and intimidation for years while attending school, I came away from it determined never to subject another human being to that type of situation . It was a normal day for me to take of my school blazer to find it drenched in spittle . Just had to put up with it . But I'll be fucked if I ever lowered myself to that animalistic level . As I got older I started to feel sorry for them . Although at the time all I could think about was revenge .



As regards the pitchfork thing it appears the problems with that regiment began slightly earlier in Aden , we're that type of thing was routine . I'll see if I can dig the article out .


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 18, 2015)

Thread is a real eye opener, thanks to all the contributors. Dressing up this insane behaviour as culture? funding it from the public purse? policing it this way? unbefuckinleivable.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 18, 2015)

I've just watched that video of the schoolchildren.

I am woefully ignorant of these matters so read these threads trying to educate myself and usually keep my beak out. But I don't understand at all. Would anyone be able to explain, in simple terms, what the fuck that 'protest' was supposed to be about? It just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 18, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I've just watched that video of the schoolchildren.
> 
> I am woefully ignorant of these matters so read these threads trying to educate myself and usually keep my beak out. But I don't understand at all. Would anyone be able to explain, in simple terms, what the fuck that 'protest' was supposed to be about? It just makes no sense to me.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Cross_dispute


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I've just watched that video of the schoolchildren.
> 
> I am woefully ignorant of these matters so read these threads trying to educate myself and usually keep my beak out. But I don't understand at all. Would anyone be able to explain, in simple terms, what the fuck that 'protest' was supposed to be about? It just makes no sense to me.




abd to add to the wiki link. 

actions of loyalists or members of the armed forces were those of individuals. actions of republicans attract the doctrine of collective responsibility.


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Hard as it may be to believe at least some of the parents affected ensured their kids were brought up forgiving those responsible , due to their ignorance . Although there are certainly others who'll never forgive those who were behind it and I can hardly blame them . The sound on this goes a bit wonky later but the first ten minutes or so are worth watching to get a good sense of that .
> 
> But speaking from my own experience as someone who was on the receiving end of quite rotten daily sectarian abuse and intimidation for years while attending school, I came away from it determined never to subject another human being to that type of situation . It was a normal day for me to take of my school blazer to find it drenched in spittle . Just had to put up with it . But I'll be fucked if I ever lowered myself to that animalistic level . As I got older I started to feel sorry for them . Although at the time all I could think about was revenge .
> 
> ...




i think we were talking a little while back about how the atrocities committed by some sections of the armed forces was business as usual. it only attracted slightly more notice because it was done to white folk closer to home.


but also i'd guess any response to provocations was going to be taken far more seriously than the abuse.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I've just watched that video of the schoolchildren.
> 
> I am woefully ignorant of these matters so read these threads trying to educate myself and usually keep my beak out. But I don't understand at all. Would anyone be able to explain, in simple terms, what the fuck that 'protest' was supposed to be about? It just makes no sense to me.



Kids from Catholic communities walking to school sufficiently threatens grown adults that it motivates them to attack those children for the crime of walking to school


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm sure this is old hat to most people on this thread but I was a bit surprised at the absolutely disproportionate role in which Loyalist terrorists play in racist hate crime in Northern Ireland. Loyalists linked to 90 per cent of race crime. From what I can tell the usual response to that from Loyalists is to wheel out a picture of a black American in Orange sashes, 'we can't be racist, we have a black mate'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I've just watched that video of the schoolchildren.
> 
> I am woefully ignorant of these matters so read these threads trying to educate myself and usually keep my beak out. But I don't understand at all. Would anyone be able to explain, in simple terms, what the fuck that 'protest' was supposed to be about? It just makes no sense to me.


two of the girls in that video appear in a docu 'Belfast: bombs and peace walls' or similar. Can't recall the title. They were young women now almost shy and incredulous that the interviewer they were showing round the street didn't know what the KAT (kill all taigs) graffiti meant and told him theres 'just some streets you don't walk down'

its two cities.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> two of the girls in that video appear in a docu 'Belfast: bombs and peace walls' or similar. Can't recall the title. They were young women now almost shy and incredulous that the interviewer they were showing round the street didn't know what the KAT (kill all taigs) graffiti meant and told him theres 'just some streets you don't walk down'
> 
> its two cities.



I have mates from Ardoyne and been up there many times. There's a massive fence at the back of one of my mate's garden as it faces Glenbryn the place of the Holy Cross Dispute. Literally two seconds and you go from feeling relatively safe (because you're on your side) to shitting your wags cos you're on the other side. Have to actually go there to get a sense of things. Sad way to live.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 18, 2015)

J Ed said:


> 'we can't be racist, we have a black mate'.


The orange lodge of Ghana comes in handy.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 18, 2015)

My eldest goes to secondary school quite a distance from us in Armagh city (it's really a small town with two Cathedrals). It's the nearest school with an Irish-language stream.

She and her local mates (from the republican heartland of south Armagh) were - and still are to an extent - taken aback and puzzled by by the strength of suspicion and outright hatred that some of their mates from Lurgan and Portadown have for 'Orangies'. 

I explained that it was easy for her as she never grew up needing to know which streets were safe to walk down. Nor had she ever witnessed people being picked on because of their 'label', much less abused and assaulted. Walk a mile in another girl's shoes I suggested.

After 20 or so visits to Lurgan...  which is a strictly delineated 'mixed' town... and includes a train journey through the loyalist citadel/shithole that is Portadown... which necessitates 'de-Taiging' wherein she and her mate check each other for outward signs of Taigery (No GAA bags or sportswear... right down to labels/ No Taigy newspapers / no calling each other by their real (ie Irish) names etc...  before they set off... she now understands why they feel that way. 

Happily she remains unaffected by it.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 18, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Thread is a real eye opener, thanks to all the contributors. Dressing up this insane behaviour as culture? funding it from the public purse? policing it this way? unbefuckinleivable.



But you haven't heard the really good bit yet .

As regards how this stuffs policed . Under the gfa and all that malarkey there's local policing boards . The local community gets to sit down with the cops and " hold them to account " . And guess who sits on those boards in loyalist areas ? That's right..the paramilitaries . Often there in the guise of government funded " community workers " . So just try...as a Protestant resident...to try and hold the police to account for letting loyalist paramilitaries take over your district . Forget about it .

This is all deliberately crafted . It hasn't gone wrong at all .


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2015)

Amazing how little we hear about any of this in England, it should be a national shame but instead it's totally ignored.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 18, 2015)

LiamO said:


> My eldest goes to secondary school quite a distance from us in Armagh city (it's really a small town with two Cathedrals). It's the nearest school with an Irish-language stream.
> 
> She and her local mates (from the republican heartland of south Armagh) were - and still are to an extent - taken aback and puzzled by by the strength of suspicion and outright hatred that some of their mates from Lurgan and Portadown have for 'Orangies'.
> 
> ...



I lived down there as a kid . There's an invisible line in the main street...up by the library..you don't cross it . It's a bad place . Bad .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 18, 2015)

This has to be seen to be believed . Farage is fucking ghandi compared to this cunt . Our first minister Peter Robinson  insisting a Loyalist mob that picketed an African immigrants home to force him out weren't racists and weren't intimidating him.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...son-doubt-racist-protest-knocknagoney-belfast



So that's the level of leadership at the very top of local government


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 18, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> The orange lodge of Ghana comes in handy.
> 
> View attachment 74211


The very first Orange parade I ever saw had the head of the OO of Ghana in a position of honour at the head of the march.

In the crowd watching were a bunch of nazi skins, who I later saw secure the future of their white children by vandalising a poster advertising gigs by Michael Franti's Spearhead. 

That was 1996, and as we've seen on  this thread, the fig leaf has become very worn indeed.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 18, 2015)

toggle said:


> abd to add to the wiki link.
> 
> actions of loyalists or members of the armed forces were those of individuals. actions of republicans attract the doctrine of collective responsibility.



While one thing if the actions were actually ordered or


J Ed said:


> Amazing how little we hear about any of this in England, it should be a national shame but instead it's totally ignored.



These cunts should be on the news theres loads of crap talked about british values  racism and rabid anti cathlolism arn't british values even lewes born fire night where they still burn a pope along with various other effergys its prefectly safe to be a catholic, you might have to actually explain what a catholic is let alone the diffrence between a catholic and protestant as most people in england dont know or care.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 18, 2015)

T
o look at things from another angle , here's Belfast on St Patricks day . When the Fenians pour out of the ghettos and roam free around the city centre .
















Same city , different planet .

Actually that's a lot more " British " than the twelfth . When alls said and done .


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2015)

I dunno, if you look at things based on historical precedents then the Loyalist terrorists shouting racist abuse are certainly being more faithful both to our history and the reality of our present beyond the facade.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 19, 2015)

toggle said:


> Casually Red  and LiamO
> 
> do you ever gety so accustomed to this shit that you stop going 'what the fucking fuck?' does the stupidity of it all become less shocking? or do you guys still need a big bucket of aspirin from all the necessary facepalming.



I have to confess that the consistent, rank stupidity of unionists _does_ actually surprise me at times. Not the things they do, but that they are deluded enough to believe they can still do them these days.

I do not share CR's pessimism for the future though. Nor do I share his view that the GFA legitimises and perpetuates the situation. I think there are two immovable rocks - that of the posho-fascists who actually run things here and the most lumpen elements of working-class unionism. Everything else is movable/changeable and to one degree or another in a state of flux.

From what I can see the majority of small U unionists are withdrawing from all things Orange in ever-increasing numbers - and the unionist brain-drain (not that they were overloaded with them in the first place) where young, educated unionists head to the UK for Uni, never to return, continues unabated.

They genuinely feel under siege from every angle. As yer man Kevin McAleer from Tyrone posited some years back... "You know you are getting old when Policemen start looking... Catholic!"

I will post a more considered view later in the week.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 24, 2015)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/rotherham-defender-kirk-broadfoot-handed-6127136

"...known to be a staunch supporter of certain cultural traditions relating to his religion..."


----------



## LiamO (Jul 24, 2015)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/former-rangers-star-kirk-broadfoot-6127195

The Mirror's sister paper in Scotland is the Daily Record. Contrast and compare the coverage.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 24, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/rotherham-defender-kirk-broadfoot-handed-6127136
> 
> "...known to be a staunch supporter of certain cultural traditions relating to his religion..."


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 24, 2015)

Being a Brit I equate Nationalism with the far right. It's funny how the wrong kind of Nationalism can put you at odds with them. Are the far right split on NI? Obviously British Nationalists will be for the crown but what do German Nationalists make of it? In fact it confuses me as to what Nationalism is. Does it always require context?


----------



## starfish (Jul 24, 2015)

LiamO said:


> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/former-rangers-star-kirk-broadfoot-6127195
> 
> The Mirror's sister paper in Scotland is the Daily Record. Contrast and compare the coverage.


It pisses me off that they won't make public what he said. Stuff like this needs to pointed out. Bluenose bastard that he is.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 24, 2015)

starfish said:


> It pisses me off that they won't make public what he said. Stuff like this needs to pointed out. Bluenose bastard that he is.



If you believe speculation it was something along the lines of "If you fenian bastards had dived like that on bloody sunday you would still be alive"


----------



## LiamO (Jul 24, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> If you believe speculation it was something along the lines of "If you fenian bastards had dived like that on bloody sunday you would still be alive"



I find that hard to believe on two counts.

1. Broadfoot would struggle to string to string a that sentence together - especially in the heat of the moment.

2. McClean would surely have chinned the cunt.

Interesting that it was a supporter who reported it... and that action was taken. So I assume it was a bit more than 'fenian bastard'.


----------



## starfish (Jul 24, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> If you believe speculation it was something along the lines of "If you fenian bastards had dived like that on bloody sunday you would still be alive"


Has to more than that. Although not acceptable language, a 10 game ban for 'Fenian' would be a bit harsh.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes. It would depend on what was said before and after 'Fenian'.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 24, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> If you believe speculation it was something along the lines of "If you fenian bastards had dived like that on bloody sunday you would still be alive"



That seems rather too intelligent for the average loyalist tbf not that mclean is much better his latest antic was just


----------



## LiamO (Jul 24, 2015)

likesfish said:


> not that mclean is much better his latest antic was just



Don't agree. If you are somewhere where you have an expectation it will be played then fair enough. You can stand or get yourself offside. If it comes as a surprise, you don't have such a luxury.

He just got caught cold. I know plenty of english people who would not stand up for GTSQ, never mind Irish Republicans. 

Happened to me when I worked on a Holiday Camp when I was a young fella. There I was, front and centre, in a long line on stage at the end of the Friday Night Show when the band broke into GSTQ. I never got caught again.

Funny enough they never played it during the six 'Scottish weeks', starting with the Ayrshire Fair (1st week of July IIRC). Too many Fenians about the place and fights were inevitable.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 24, 2015)

I remember at the time reading something along them lines on twatter, and I have seen a few folk saying the same yesterday and today.

The incident started when Clubfoot accused McClean of diving so that is where the diving reference came in.

I would imagine there was more said after by both parties.

Or it could be a load of bollox.


----------



## miktheword (Jul 24, 2015)

Is the confidentiality agreement mentioned in the mirror still in place?

Good article by Brian reade in mirror earlier in the week...or as good as can be expected http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/brian-reade-column-james-mcclean-6117991.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 24, 2015)

This is nothing compared to what they're doing in regards to Kincora. As everyone knows about Operation YewTree there is a concerted effort to review the level of historical child abuse among the upper echelons of society. But somehow Kincora has been excluded from this? 

There have been many well grounded accusations about what went on here and the British government refuse to release what happened. One of the offenders is Leon Brittan whose role was released coincidentally just after he died. 

I know other names who are living and can't say for obvious reasons but they've obviously got something to hide here. Complete whitewash yet again ignored by mainstream media.

http://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/new...to-remain-says-theresa-villiers-31398813.html


----------



## cantsin (Jul 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Being a Brit I equate Nationalism with the far right. It's funny how the wrong kind of Nationalism can put you at odds with them. Are the far right split on NI? Obviously British Nationalists will be for the crown but what do German Nationalists make of it? In fact it confuses me as to what Nationalism is. Does it always require context?



always think it broadly divides along  'nationalism' vs 'national liberation struggles/movements' lines, one by its very nature reactionary and anti class conscious ( to a greater or lesser degree ), the other not necessarily , ie : national liberation as part of overall struggle, or precursor to wider struggle ( though this can easily fall into 'stageist' cul de sacs ).


----------



## N_igma (Jul 24, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Being a Brit I equate Nationalism with the far right. It's funny how the wrong kind of Nationalism can put you at odds with them. Are the far right split on NI? Obviously British Nationalists will be for the crown but what do German Nationalists make of it? In fact it confuses me as to what Nationalism is. Does it always require context?



Yes it requires context. The far right in mainland UK are exclusively loyalist in regards to NI. There are lots of links to Combat 18 there.

Without going into a spiel there are two basic forms of nationalism.

Reactive nationalism - people who live in a country whose identified population have suffered economic, political, historical subjugation and who want to redress such issues etc

Pro-nationalists - people who identify with nations and groups who have already subjugated other groups on these grounds and try to justify the past, present, and future actions of said groups through rallying around the nation. 

Not to say the two don't overlap but there is clearly a moral issue to address there.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 24, 2015)

It's confusing because, in my eyes, the Unionists are the Nationalists. With their daft union flag bunting up and down the streets. The only time I've seen that in England was the silver jubilee when I was very young. So you can be Nationalist from a dominance or liberation pov. It still feels a bit weird it being ascribed to the latter.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 11, 2016)

Doesn't that year always seem to fly around.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2016)

All flags must burn.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Ming (Jul 11, 2016)

My dad was an English Protestant and my mum was an Irish Catholic (im an atheist so I'm hated by everyone). But they both always went to Southport for the march. To their credit they both thought it was hilarious. There was a well funny Viz comic strip were the main character's trying to find a bowler hat and ends up in a store specializing in 'paramillinery'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2016)

that time of year when you hide all your pallets if you are in NI


----------



## tim (Jul 12, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No, Eire is what we're told it's called. Although I struggle to find anyone in London who gives enough of a shit to even know that there is an island to the west of Wales.



Probably because that's what it usd to say o nthe coins


----------



## likesfish (Jul 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> that time of year when you hide all your pallets if you are in NI



I doubt thats really an option the local cultural ambassador is sure to just ask nicely and not at all be offended at all by a refusal.

I mean when Ilived next to a catholic school in brighton and people complained about parents parking on the grass verges my suggestion was that we get a mob together and we  chuck bottles of piss at the kids everybody looked at me as if I was insane and not because it was a bad tactic just insane bigatory.

I have met perfectly sane NI protestants but obviously not in NI they left and werent going back.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 12, 2016)

I cannot begin to imagine what it must feel like to have a bunch of crazies celebrating their murderous past by shouting their murderous future intentions every year
Good luck


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 12, 2016)

hipipol said:


> I cannot begin to imagine what it must feel like to have a bunch of crazies celebrating their murderous past by shouting their murderous future intentions every year
> Good luck


They marched past my house in Ballynafeigh one year. I honestly thought they were coming in through my front  door.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2016)

Ming said:


> My dad was an English Protestant and my mum was an Irish Catholic (im an atheist so I'm hated by everyone). But they both always went to Southport for the march. To their credit they both thought it was hilarious. There was a well funny Viz comic strip were the main character's trying to find a bowler hat and ends up in a store specializing in 'paramillinery'.


there was a sketch on i think the fast show where a load of orangemen walk into a ladies and out again and the voiceover was they do this because 200 years ago it was a gents.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2016)

Managed to burn down 2 houses that we're foolishly built too close to a bonfire on the shankill rd. whole terrace almost went up .

Shankill bonfire: Belfast terraced houses gutted in fire - BBC News


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 12, 2016)

Bricks in wheelbarrows yet??


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Managed to burn down 2 houses that we're foolishly built too close to a bonfire on the shankill rd. whole terrace almost went up .
> 
> Shankill bonfire: Belfast terraced houses gutted in fire - BBC News



I look forward to the organisers of the bonfire being charged with arson.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> I look forward to the organisers of the bonfire being charged with arson.



Some chance . You'll note from that report there's not a single word of criticism for what could have been a real calamity . Not one word against them .


----------



## LiamO (Jun 23, 2017)

Time for the annual bump - it's our traditional route - despite the two DUP threads currently on the go.

Here's yer starter for 10...
3,000 bonfire pallets stolen in raid on Belfast council depot - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

The background to this is Belfast Council lifted 3000 (probably stolen) pallets and stored them on Council ground having assured the Orangies they could have them back in the days leading up to the 11th (bonfire night for Loyalists).

Having got wind that dastardly fenians were asking the Council how they could justify returning stolen property, to people who were gonna destroy council property by burning the aformentioned stolen goods, our intrepid bonfire heroes liberated 'their' pallets ahead of the killjoy posse.

Quite how they managed to do this, in the middle of Belast city centre,  in an operation that would have taken several hours, using at least one articualted tariler making multiple trips and needing many bodies to do the heavy lifting, apparently compleytely unobserved is a matter of some conjecture and speculation.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh holy shit, it is very very hard to comprehend.  

Even the first sentence has me screaming (but silently, so as not to disturb neighbours) "what the hell is going on and how CAN this go on?"



> Up to 3,000 pallets being controversially stored by Belfast City Council for loyalist bonfires have been stolen.



Look, anybody from a sensible country who had never ever heard of this type of shit would be utterly confused completely at a loss. (Visitor from Mars, sort of thing.)

Even that one sentence is enough to twist the brain. Oh, "controversially stored" eh? By the Council."Loyalist bonfires"? "Stolen"?  Hmm. 

Why was a council storing things to make fire with, anyway? Ach, I will  not be able to understand it at all.  

And, for the sake of information, I am from the east end of Glasgow, Mum Catholic, Dad brought up Church of Scotland, have seen Orange Walks and hate  them but at least they don't go about burning big fires here. 

Yet. Might be different soon, of course.

It is vile. I had hoped that sort of shit had calmed down. It seems not. And now it will get worse when the Ian Paisley party is in charge of the Tory "government".

Sadness. But also fear.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 24, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Time for the annual bump - it's our traditional route - despite the two DUP threads currently on the go.
> 
> Here's yer starter for 10...
> 3,000 bonfire pallets stolen in raid on Belfast council depot - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> ...



Unpalletable story.

I'll get my bowler hat.


----------



## LiamO (Jun 24, 2017)

And you can forget about yer shopping/sightseeing/football etc too

NI traffic alerts: 24 parades across Northern Ireland today - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


and from the Parades Commission website Home - Northern Ireland Parades Commission


Encouraging resolution through local dialogue

Home

About Us

Advanced Search

FAQs

Publications

Freedom of Information

Contact Us

Welcome to the Parades Commission Website >>




03/04/2017 2500 PUL parades in Northern Ireland each year


2016  PUL (Protestant/Unionist/Loyalist) key statistics:
95 per cent of 2500 PUL parades proceed without conditions
1260 Orange Order parades
567 Twelfth parades accounted for 45 per cent of all Orange Order parades
459 loyalist band parades
445 Royal Black Preceptory parades
217 Apprentice Boys of Derry parades
11 per cent of PUL parades took place in Belfast.  Belfast parades accounted for 51 per cent of PUL parades with conditions imposed









2016 CRN (Catholic/Republican/Nationalist) key statistics:
25 CRN parades were notified for St Patrick's Day
45 CRN parades were notified for Easter
23 per cent of all CRN parades took place in Belfast
70 per cent of CRN parades with conditions imposed took place in Belfast


----------



## LiamO (Jun 24, 2017)

Belfast council staff 'fearing for safety' after bonfire pallets theft - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

"As British as Finchley..."


----------



## LiamO (Jun 24, 2017)

Bonfire anger: Sandy Row residents in uproar over pallets loss - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

'Community' demanding Belfast City Council replace 'stolen' pallets


Belfast council's fingers burnt over involvement in bonfire fiasco - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 24, 2017)

fuck me - they're like a bunch of 8 years olds throwing a strop. Its a fucking bonfire. burn something else - go round the supermarkets and collect cardboard boxes, see it your granddad has some garden waste he needs rid of. And i hear lambegs burn well - and red white and blue bunting is good for getting it going.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Belfast and marches don't mix.l

  So around 300 loyalist marches have problems
  150 of those are belfast marches
With 20 odd catholic marches there heart really isnt in the marching about annoying people are they


----------



## A380 (Jun 24, 2017)

May be more mainstream this year.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 26, 2017)

The beeb are covering a whole march live on the 12th I see. Its on BBC NI right enough. Is this a regular occurrence ?


----------



## LiamO (Jun 26, 2017)

unrepentant85 said:


> The beeb are covering a whole march live on the 12th I see. Its on BBC NI right enough. Is this a regular occurrence ?



yup. Plus the 'highlights' edition later on


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2017)

Spotted this flag-related titbit the other day - would have been around the time of Spymaster's excursion to the Twaddell ‘protest camp’, too: 

Son of UVF man rips down SAS flag at Twaddell protest camp in Belfast - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

(I think UVF killer Brian Robinson was the only non-Republican killed by 14 Int)


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 26, 2017)

unrepentant85 said:


> The beeb are covering a whole march live on the 12th I see. Its on BBC NI right enough. Is this a regular occurrence ?



Yup , every year , I can rember even as a kid it being on the telly for hours. Their live coverage is generally referred to by them as " the glorious twelfth " . All very hushed tones, reverence . Lightening the mood a bit by going among the crowds and doing happy cheery vox pops . Interviewing the occasional bewildered tourist . At no point during their lengthy live coverage would you get even the remotest admission that this is even remotely a bad thing  . Just a big happy pageant that everyone joins in with according to BBC . Despite half the city's population avoiding the city centre in genuine fear of their lives .

Just a small clip here were they discuss the prevalence of regimental style attire on the various flute bands . Like its a fashion show . Everyone here fucking knows that the military style clothing is because these bands are closely aligned to..and very often actually are in person...loyalist terror groups . It's them in parade uniform . The BbC know this..everyone knows this ..but it's just totally normalised in their coverage . Here's them cheerfully discussing the garb of the East Belfast Protestant Boys fb...strongly UVF aligned . Those are UVF regimental parade uniforms basically .

It's staggering to hear these twats talk about were the money for these UVF bands come from..and even discussing how " the young men are recruited into these bands and learn new skills !" ..no shit Sherlock . Everyone knows who these bands actually are  and what they are.



Those are UVF banners front and centre, Uvf emblems on their drum kits ..while the BBC commentators inform the audience that the men recruited into these bands are given "something meaningful and purposeful in their lives "

EBPB get an honourable mention at the bottom of this blog, which has pictures of an orange parade through the nationalist village of Rasharkin . That shows you what these uniforms are actually about and the true nature of what these flute bands are about . None of this is even remotely a secret .

Daithí McKay - Republicanism, Craic agus Scéal: Rasharkin Parade : Photos of UDA & UVF bands


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 26, 2017)

For those who can be arsed this is the full live BBC show glorifying and exulting this shite . And that's the UVF marching alongside the happy presenter . The banality of evil .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 26, 2017)

This is a bit dated but still worth remembering for anyone who isn't aware how the other half of the city actually feel about what the BBC is glorifying . This footage was shot in the lower ormeau,which is barely a 5 minute walk from the glorious scenes in Bedford street above . The bookies shop is we're a massacre occurred leaving 5 Catholics dead and a roomful badly injured . Just yards from that was the Rose and Crown bar, torn apart in a loyalist bomb leaving 7 dead and many more maimed . Both attacks were examples of state collusion . And it's quite evident these joyous Orangemen and their paramilitary bands and followers in the footage are ecstatic while passing directly by the scenes of their handiwork, openly celebrating it . 5 minutes round the corner and the BBC gush over them on live telly , marvelling at the splendour 



Piping this shit into people's homes via tv broadcasts with grinning presenters , licence fee well spent.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 26, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Time for the annual bump - it's our traditional route - despite the two DUP threads currently on the go.
> 
> Here's yer starter for 10...
> 3,000 bonfire pallets stolen in raid on Belfast council depot - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> ...



Here's Belfast city council staff taking the stolen pallets into safekeeping . Handling thousands of pounds worth of stolen goods basically . They were initially boosted from a distribution chain .






For the uninitiated  right beside the bonfire site is the Holiday Inn , Belfast city centre . Which is definitely the place to go if you want to see a massive loyalist bonfire up close . Because it'll be in the car park right outside your bedroom window . In a city centre .


This is one they made earlier , a partially constructed bonfire right outside the hotel . 









A couple of years ago some sneaky Fenians set the thing alight before it was finished . And plainly Belfast city council cant have that . Might be dangerous, unlike one twice as big and surrounded by drunks ,coked up  bigots and paramilitaries .


----------



## Humberto (Jun 26, 2017)

Thats bleak. In the sense that "fucking hell I had no idea how bad"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> This footage was shot in the lower ormeau,which is barely a 5 minute walk from the glorious scenes in Bedford street above . The bookies shop is we're a massacre occurred leaving 5 Catholics dead and a roomful badly injured . Just yards from that was the Rose and Crown bar, torn apart in a loyalist bomb leaving 7 dead and many more maimed . Both attacks were examples of state collusion .




Darragh MacIntyre did an interesting _Panorama_ on loyalist/state collusion back in 2015 which referenced the Ormeau Road Sean Graham's massacre of February 1992, in which a UDA gang attacked a bookie's in a Catholic enclave of Belfast, killing five (including a fifteen year old boy) civilians and wounding many more.



In it he noted that one of the murder weapons, a pistol,



> ...had been given to the terrorists by a soldier at an army barracks... [Evidence to Stevens Investigation, 2006]
> 
> ...An informant later handed the gun to the police... [Stevens Investigation, 2003]
> 
> ...but the police then returned the gun to their agent inside the terror group. They claimed it had been deactivated. [Public Prosecution Service Northern Ireland, 2007]



The ‘informant’ mentioned above was UDA quartermaster Billy Stobie, a long-time RUC Special Branch agent. The gun he gave to his handlers, only for them to return it, was a Browning Hi-Power 9mm automatic. Stobie had been given it by West Belfast UDA's Ken Barrett, himself an RUCSB informant from the late 1980s or very early 1990s, a contemporary of Johnny Adair, and by his own account the murderer of (amongst others) the solicitor Pat Finucane. Barrett had acquired the British army issue weapon from Belfast's Malone UDR barracks in January 1989.

The other weapon used in the attack was a Czech vz.58 assault rifle, which was part of a consignment smuggled in from South Africa by Brian Nelson, the British Army's key agent within the UDA, where he worked primarily as an intelligence officer.

Whist both murder weapons (which together had been used to kill three people _before_ the massacre) were subsequently recovered, police subsequently ‘lost’ them, or claimed they had been ‘destroyed’. Eventually the rifle turned up... As an exhibit in the Imperial War Museum.

http://relativesforjustice.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/S.Graham-Full-Report-Web.pdf
RUC gave bookies massacre gun back to loyalists - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
Collusion report calls for inquiry  |  Belfast Media Group
Now betting shop atrocity failings come to light - Investigations & Analysis - Northern Ireland from The Detail
PSNI chief apologises over murder weapon exhibit - BBC News


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 26, 2017)

But it's not all doom and gloom . This year will be the first time ever they're not building one right beside Belfast city hospital . That's progress !!

This is it . Right at the gates of the hospital . That's the hospital car park on the left and the hospital the building with yellow bits right behind . The car park is relatively new...that's we're they used to traditionally have the bonfire . In the fucking car park right outside the hospital itself .












And this it toppling over a few years back . A towering inferno right outside a hospital . Must have been a lovely experience for catholic staff , patients visitors etc .



But finally this year they stopped . Wahey !!


----------



## LiamO (Jun 27, 2017)

from this Now betting shop atrocity failings come to light - Investigations & Analysis - Northern Ireland from The Detail one

"In 2010 the families were informed by the Historic Enquiries Team (HET) that police had “disposed of” interview notes of two loyalists who’d been caught in possession of the Browning three months after the bookmaker’s attack.

*Despite being caught red handed with the murder weapon, neither man faced any charges in connection with the bookmaker’s massacre.

It would later emerge that one was the son of an RUC man*."


nothing to see here folks... move along there...


----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't want to lead you and I'm happy to be schooled but is it legit to say the DUP are having a field day, at the expense of UK citizens. that is catholic Irish?

it looks like it.

Casually Red or anyone else


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2017)

LiamO said:


> *It would later emerge that one was the son of an RUC man*.



Either a coincidence, or an ecumenical matter, but either ways totally innocent


----------



## LiamO (Jun 27, 2017)

Humberto said:


> I don't want to lead you and I'm happy to be schooled but is it legit to say the DUP are having a field day, at the expense of UK citizens. that is catholic Irish?
> 
> it looks like it.
> 
> Casually Red or anyone else



Can you explain what you mean Humberto ?


----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Can you explain what you mean Humberto ?



no i'll back off

Thought I had perspective then felt like a tit

Good luck though


----------



## LiamO (Jun 27, 2017)

Humberto said:


> no i'll back off
> 
> Thought I had perspective then felt like a tit
> 
> Good luck though



You don't have to 'back off' Humberto . I just asked you to clarify what you meant. I'm sure you will get a polite response.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2017)

OK Liam. I mean you live under British government as far as I can see.  And If a massive community is treated like this, the DUP are allied with by the government, then we should be paying more attention to this huge injustice. 

And the injustice is for others to document. But it seems, whats the word? viscious.

And if the Catholic community in NI live under British Govt, why the fuck are they not given a place, a voice?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 27, 2017)

Humberto said:


> I don't want to lead you and I'm happy to be schooled but is it legit to say the DUP are having a field day, at the expense of UK citizens. that is catholic Irish?
> 
> it looks like it.
> 
> Casually Red or anyone else



7 out of the ten DUP mps are Orange order members . All of them are loyalist bigots . They were elected directly with the assistance of the orange order and a host of loyalist paramilitary organisations who all organised voter registration drives and all the rest . Who mobilised the loyalist " street " directly behind the DUP . It's inconceivable to me that there won't be major concessions on loyalist parades under those circumstances . I'd be amazed if there wasn't . Their voters expect it . 

 At the minute there's no mention of it but I'd be very surprised if it wasn't in the pipeline . It's possible they've been bought off with cash I suppose but the loyalists will probably never get an opportunity like this again to force their agenda through . On the other hand there's the possibility even the Tories aren't that fucking stupid . And they may have told the DUP if the Tories fall they'll be dealing with Corbyn instead . And I doubt they'd want that . 

I suppose we'll find out on the 12th what the real nature of the deal is .and whether it was just buckets of cash or buckets of sash .


----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> *7 out of the ten DUP mps are Orange order members . *All of them are loyalist bigots . They were elected directly with the assistance of the orange order and a host of loyalist paramilitary organisations who all organised voter registration drives and all the rest . Who mobilised the loyalist " street " directly behind the DUP . It's inconceivable to me that there won't be major concessions on loyalist parades under those circumstances . I'd be amazed if there wasn't . Their voters expect it .
> 
> At the minute there's no mention of it but I'd be very surprised if it wasn't in the pipeline . It's possible they've been bought off with cash I suppose but the loyalists will probably never get an opportunity like this again to force their agenda through . On the other hand there's the possibility even the Tories aren't that fucking stupid . And they may have told the DUP if the Tories fall they'll be dealing with Corbyn instead . And I doubt they'd want that .
> 
> I suppose we'll find out on the 12th what the real nature of the deal is .and whether it was just buckets of cash or buckets of sash .



*I read your post. But that should hang them. Which is to say carry on with it.*


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 27, 2017)

Humberto said:


> *I read your post. But that should hang them. Which is to say carry on with it.*



The more the uk public get a good look at these cunts the better as far as I'm concerned . The union will leave a nasty taste in quite a few mouths . The Tories being propped up by these scum won't exactly do the union or the DUP  any favours in popular uk opinion .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 27, 2017)

While the BBC are oohing and ahhing over the UVFs smart uniforms in central belfast and pyres of hate are constructed all over the shop,  it's pretty much traditional for almost half the city to fuck off accross the border to Donegal for the week to escape the madness . North and west Belfast virtually decamps , a mass exodus of Fenians who just want to have a pint in peace and not have too look at or listen to these wankers.

This guy from ardoyne does a pretty good job of explaining what Belfasts catholic population make of the grand festival . It's good this one for uk viewers cos it's got subtitles for the Belfast accent.


----------



## LiamO (Jun 27, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> The more the uk public get a good look at these cunts the better as far as I'm concerned . The union will leave a nasty taste in quite a few mouths . The Tories being propped up by these scum won't exactly do the union or the DUP  any favours in popular uk opinion .



Couldn't agree more. My hope is that in a couple of years, when Corbyn's Government wins a landslide, they will send in the auditors.

Not just to audit how _this_ money is dispensed and what sectarian shenanigans the DUP get up to but to show working class Prods (the poor, deluded wretches who vote for the DUP in massive numbers) just how deep the levels of patronage and corruption run right through Unionism.

how the little piggies only get near the trough when the big piggies are stuffed

how they are lucky to get even a few crumbs from their master's table

how they are the 'poor white trash' of the north of Ireland who have been 'mushroomed' (kept in the dark and fed shit) for over 100 years - treated like shit (scorned, ridiculed and disdained) for 11 months of the year then wheeled out to get their heads patted and bellies rubbed whilst they growl at the Fenians during Marching season, then cast aside like a used condom til next year.

The DUP were supposed to be the antidote to the patronage of traditional 'Fur-coat Unionism' but they consistently prove that they are even worse than the posho's they replaced.

A ripple-out effect of a forensic-accounting look at the Red Sky, RHI, NAMA etc would be interesting.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 27, 2017)

Humberto said:


> OK Liam. I mean you live under British government as far as I can see.  And If a massive community is treated like this, the DUP are allied with by the government, then we should be paying more attention to this huge injustice.
> 
> And the injustice is for others to document. But it seems, whats the word? viscious.
> 
> And if the Catholic community in NI live under British Govt, why the fuck are they not given a place, a voice?



The do but sein fein dont take their seats for  reasons  those 7 seats would be rather important in the coming months


----------



## LiamO (Jun 27, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> it's pretty much traditional for almost half the city to fuck off accross the border to Donegal for the week to escape the madness . North and west Belfast virtually decamps , a mass exodus of Fenians who just want to have a pint in peace and not have too look at or listen to these wankers.



Well worth noting too though that there is also a mass exodus of prods during this period. I was deeply surprised when I learned of the extent of this.

Most are keen to get away from all this shite and consciously aware that staying at home but not taking an active part will make them persona non grata and figues of suspicion - as well as the mob who turn Benidorm into a virtual Shankill on the 12th as they celebrate their 'Britishness' much to the amusement and bemusement of the Spanish (and the _actual_ Brits abroad)


----------



## LiamO (Jun 27, 2017)

likesfish said:


> The do but sein fein dont take their seats for  reasons  those 7 seats would be rather important in the coming months



I think SF would point out that several hundred years of participation at Westminster by Irish Nationalists brought us fuck all. And of course they would have to take an oath of allegiance to Her Maj to take their seats. Political suicide.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 27, 2017)

Unfortunatly that does give the DUP their chance it will hopefully bite them really really hard if having little effect in Ni its not like SF are going to pick up angry DUP voters is it?

But when corbyn gets in the DUP will be in a really bad place


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2017)

Do the bonfires have a significance? Beyond provocation, I mean?

What lore is behind them, according to the orange folk?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 27, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Do the bonfires have a significance? Beyond provocation, I mean?
> 
> What lore is behind them, according to the orange folk?



That's a bit of history I know, but it's easier to quote wikipedia...



> Like The Twelfth itself, the Eleventh Night is associated with the Glorious Revolution (1688) and Williamite War in Ireland (1689–91). Tradition holds that the bonfires commemorate the lighting of fires on the hills of counties Antrim and Down to help Williamite ships navigate through Belfast Lough at night.[6] Protestant King William III and his forces landed at Carrickfergus to fight the Catholic Jacobites, supporters of the exiled Catholic King James II who was trying to regain the British throne.



The size of some of these fires, and so near to buildings, has always shocked me, look at this bugger on the wiki page...






... that's fucking nuts!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's a bit of history I know, but it's easier to quote wikipedia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a tribute to that abandoned* North Korean hotel

 

*Now complete/not abandoned, I think.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 27, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's a bit of history I know, but it's easier to quote wikipedia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the Irish flag on the side and top? What's that about?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 27, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Isn't that the Irish flag on the side and top? What's that about?



They like burning effigies (inc. the Pope), campaign posters of nationalist politicians, the Irish flag, and in recent years Polish flags too.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 27, 2017)

Unfortunately, as a Scot, I'm very aware of the sectarianism that we suffer from. It is bone deep, and hasn't wavered in my lifetime.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 27, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> They like burning effigies (inc. the Pope), campaign posters of nationalist politicians, the Irish flag, and in recent years Polish flags too.



Ah, OK. Ta.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 27, 2017)

Fuck me, YouTube has a clip of an Orange twat parade in Benidorm. Famine song, too.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 27, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Fuck me, YouTube has a clip of an Orange twat parade in Benidorm.



Aye, right! 

Link?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 27, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Aye, right!
> 
> Link?



We actually had one here (Livingston) last year, which was a first. It wasn't exactly advertised, the first I knew of it was 'The sash' floating in on the wind as they marched down the boulevard. We also had a poorly advertised 'Pride' march, annoying that it wasn't advertised better, I'd have gone along.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 27, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Aye, right!
> 
> Link?



Take your pick:
Orange parade in Benidorm - YouTube


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 27, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Take your pick:
> Orange parade in Benidorm - YouTube



Bloody hell!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 27, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Looks like a tribute to that abandoned* North Korean hotel
> 
> View attachment 110298
> 
> *Now complete/not abandoned, I think.


Mate of mine went on a tour of NK and the tour guide in Pyongyang refused to acknowledge that the hotel existed (you can see it from everywhere). Every time he asked her about it, she either ignored him or pretended not to be able to see it.


----------



## MrSpikey (Jun 28, 2017)

As it's been a few years since I've heard of him, presumably Diamond Dan has been dropped as Orangefest's official superhero now?


----------



## Poi E (Jun 28, 2017)

Jaysus.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 28, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Fuck me, YouTube has a clip of an Orange twat parade in Benidorm. Famine song, too.



It's not just Benidorm, it could be anywhere. In 2009 I went to the Exit festival in Novi Sad, Serbia. On the 12th there was a small number of young orange fucks parading around the campsite. Drunk, nasty and abusive.


----------



## A380 (Jun 28, 2017)

Every year I like to remind people that in the war between William of Orange and James II Pope Alexander 8th and the Papal States were actually in alliance with William*. So Orangefest is sort of celebrating a wider victory in Europe for the Vatican. 

I'm not sure why I do this. 


 ( *this fight was part of the War of Grand Alliance ) Britain and the Hapsbergs/German speaking world giving the French a shoeing, just for a change)


----------



## Celyn (Jun 28, 2017)

flypanam said:


> It's not just Benidorm, it could be anywhere. In 2009 I went to the Exit festival in Novi Sad, Serbia. On the 12th there was a small number of young orange fucks parading around the campsite. Drunk, nasty and abusive.



Being drunk, nasty and abusive?

Oh, that's not like them at all.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 28, 2017)

Buckaroo said:


>


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 28, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's a bit of history I know, but it's easier to quote wikipedia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Casually Red (Jun 28, 2017)

This is a good read, looking at the Orangemen from a Scottish perspective, their links to Scotiish Labour etc .

LAST ORDERS FOR THE LODGE?


----------



## phillm (Jun 29, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> I don't get it... Why are these Irish people pretending they're English?


 because they're Scottish

_The Plantation of Ulster was presented to James I as a joint "British", or English and Scottish, venture to 'pacify' and 'civilise' Ulster, with at least half the settlers to be Scots. James had been King of Scots before he also became King of England and needed to reward his subjects in Scotland with land in Ulster to assure them they were not being neglected now that he had moved his court to London. In addition, long-standing contact and settlement between Ulster and the west of Scotland meant that Scottish participation was a practical necessity.[23]_


----------



## LiamO (Jun 29, 2017)

Public car park in Belfast closed due to bonfire preparations - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

Ah well. Sure they enjoy walking anyway.




"What if the houses nearby catch fire?"

"We can't be blamed cos of... stuff... and it's part of our "Kultcha"


----------



## Poi E (Jun 29, 2017)

Fucking sad that some working class lads are reduced to playing with matches as a celebration of their culture. Who can those poor bastards pin their hopes on when they've been shafted by their own parties and by foreign rule?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Public car park in Belfast closed due to bonfire preparations - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> Ah well. Sure they enjoy walking anyway.



On the Queens Highway?


----------



## LiamO (Jun 29, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Fucking sad that some working class lads are reduced to playing with matches as a celebration of their culture. Who can those poor bastards pin their hopes on when they've been shafted by their own parties and by *foreign rule?*



Wee hav nevva hard forrin rule. We are Brateesh!


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 29, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Fucking sad that some working class lads are reduced to playing with matches as a celebration of their culture. Who can those poor bastards pin their hopes on when they've been shafted by their own parties and by foreign rule?



Its the triumph of identity politics . As long as British rule in any form persists in Ireland then they..we..are stuck with this . And what's worse even in the highly unlikely even of a united Ireland the GFA insists this " Britishness " must be upheld and respected . It's the root cause of this sectarian shite and it'll be bequeathed to the future unless it's binned in its entirety .


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 29, 2017)

Careers day at his school must have been a laugh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2017)

Casually Red said:


>



That's fucking nuts.

That could never happen on the mainland, and these twats celebrate being 'British' by breaking the rules that apply to the rest of the UK, and the authorities let them do that - fucking bonkers!


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 29, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's fucking nuts.
> 
> That could never happen on the mainland, and these twats celebrate being 'British' by breaking the rules that apply to the rest of the UK, and the authorities let them do that - fucking bonkers!



They don't just let them . They give them funding to do it .

Council admits funds for loyalist bonfire pallets was mistake

Call for PSNI to explain support for bonfire cash

In the middle of austerity this is what state sponsored sectarianism looks like . And this is just the bonfires .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 29, 2017)

unrepentant85 said:


> Careers day at his school must have been a laugh.



As he has a last name for his first name ..and 2 last names..it was either Edinburgh banker or full time bonfire builder . Flip of a coin probably .


----------



## LiamO (Jul 1, 2017)

Pyramids? Pah! Mere sandcastles compared to our bone-fires






Please notr: This is not a solid structure. The inside is filled entirely with old tyres. Anybody care to take a guess as to how many old tyres are needed to completely fill a structure this big?

Anybody know of another place in the 'UK' where the local authority pays, yes pays through grant funding, for the burning of stolen property (the pallets) and the illegal burning of thousands of tyres?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 1, 2017)

Still using fucking tyres. ^^^


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 1, 2017)

This level of pyromania combined with the DUP's climate-change denial is clearly part of some sort of apocalyptic strategy to usher in the Second Coming. You have been warned!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Still using fucking tyres. ^^^


should have used loads of those eco friendly wood pellets that seem so inexplicably popular over there.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 1, 2017)

This is actually an elected councillor


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 1, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> should have used loads of those eco friendly wood pellets that seem so inexplicably popular over there.



Certainly better to burn pallets than tyres, I know plenty of people that use pallets in their wood-burners, and none that use tyres.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 2, 2017)

Form an orderly queue boys......


----------



## rekil (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes this is definitely the way to illustrate how enlightened, modern and civilised one's own identity is compared to them ugly, backward etc others.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 2, 2017)

unrepentant85 said:


> Form an orderly queue boys......  View attachment 110589



*heads straight to the back of the queue*


----------



## Poi E (Jul 2, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Pyramids? Pah! Mere sandcastles compared to our bone-fires
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking gyppos, coming around stealing stuff etc etc


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 2, 2017)

unrepentant85 said:


> View attachment 110422



Teen stole Sinn Fein wreaths in revenge for loyalist memorial attack - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

Four Belfast bonfire builders fined for pallet thefts - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

That particular pyromaniacs got form


----------



## LiamO (Jul 2, 2017)

Cute and cuddly, yer bone-farr brethren






Yabba-dabba-doo... any taig'll do!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 2, 2017)

Someone should just arson the bloody things.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 2, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Someone should just arson the bloody things.



That, Artaxerxes my dear boy, would get you a Prosecution for (and I bullshit you not) committing a 'Hate Crime'.

Or you could go the route of complaining to the PSNI. Lots of people did exactly that - and were told that (agian, I bullshit you not) there was 'no evidence'... cos it has all been burnt


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Lots of people did exactly that - and were told that (agian, I bullshit you not) there was 'no evidence'... cos it has all been burnt



In hindsight, perhaps siting the Stevens Inquiry team in the middle of a pallet warehouse was something of a mistake.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 2, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> In hindsight, perhaps siting the Stevens Inquiry team in the middle of a pallet warehouse was something of a mistake.



Sure it would be empty at this time of year anyway


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Sure it would be empty at this time of year anyway


----------



## N_igma (Jul 2, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Someone should just arson the bloody things.



Last year there was a spree of it happening. Sometimes it was nationalist youths sometimes it was rival estates so they could have the highest one. 

It's quite a dangerous thing to do though. Most of these things are manned even at night time. Get caught trying to light one of these things and god knows what they're likely to do.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 2, 2017)

N_igma said:


> It's quite a dangerous thing to do though. Most of these things are manned even at night time. Get caught trying to light one of these things and god knows what they're likely to do.



Some buzz though


----------



## LiamO (Jul 2, 2017)

Actually that's just too flippant.

Any of these get torched and some poor token Taig that happens to be wandering nearby is getting it


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 2, 2017)

Were pallets and tyres even invented in 1690?


----------



## LiamO (Jul 2, 2017)

unrepentant85 said:


> Were pallets and tyres even invented in 1690?



Just because we like our traditions doesn't mean we can't move with the times


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 2, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Just because we like our traditions doesn't mean we can't move with the times



They've reached about 1931, bit more moving to do.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 2, 2017)

N_igma said:


> Last year there was a spree of it happening. Sometimes it was nationalist youths sometimes it was rival estates so they could have the highest one.
> 
> It's quite a dangerous thing to do though. Most of these things are manned even at night time. Get caught trying to light one of these things and god knows what they're likely to do.




Oh yeah, a kneecapping if your lucky. 

Still we must respect these cultural differences I suppose


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2017)

UDA boss Stitt's gang behind theft of bonfire pallets stored by Belfast City Council - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

Both unbelievable and bloody funny...



> A UDA gang led by notorious paramilitary Dee Stitt was behind the theft of 2,300 pallets that were being stored in secret by Belfast City Council.
> 
> The wood now adorns the publicly-paid Charter NI chief executive’s towering bonfire in Bangor’s Kilcooley estate, which is even bigger than usual.
> ---
> ...



 yet


----------



## Poi E (Jul 5, 2017)

That gene pool is not only shrinking but very, very murky.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 5, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> UDA boss Stitt's gang behind theft of bonfire pallets stored by Belfast City Council - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk



I guess they cropped that photo of Stitt for reasons of space...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2017)

How big is the security on those bonfires? I bet they'd be easy enough to arson with the right tools and manpower.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 5, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> How big is the security on those bonfires? I bet they'd be easy enough to arson with the right tools and manpower.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 6, 2017)

Where were you all at midnight on the night of July 4th? Eh?

Bonfire at car park in east Belfast is set on fire - BBC News

Pictured: Fire Service dealt with blaze at controversial Northern Ireland bonfire site for almost 12 hours - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Van_Rooge (Jul 6, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> the right tools and manpower.




The requirements there may be considerable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> I bet they'd be easy enough to arson with the right tools and manpower.



If one is seeking_ right tools_ then these notably, how shall I put it, _flegmatic_ pallet enthusiasts would seem a reasonable place to start


----------



## LiamO (Jul 7, 2017)

Keep the faith!


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 7, 2017)

Belfast council gave staff 'excellence award' for bonfire management


----------



## Poi E (Jul 7, 2017)

How long have some Northern Irish people been burning pallets and tyres?


----------



## flypanam (Jul 7, 2017)

'Fuck your shared future' from the very people who under the Union don't fucking have one. It's sad.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 7, 2017)

My parents neighbour will be off to Rossnowlagh tomorrow. He and his family will come back and their cattle will have been watered and their dogs fed, by my taigy parents. That's Monaghan for you.

eta I think Rossnowlagh is the Saturday before the 12th.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2017)

What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2017)

That's fucking nuts.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 7, 2017)

flypanam said:


> My parents neighbour will be off to Rossnowlagh tomorrow. He and his family will come back and their cattle will have been watered and their dogs fed, by my taigy parents. That's Monaghan for you.



The same in Cavan and in Donegal itself.

The Rossnowlagh Orange walk is a perfectly legitimate cultural expression. Never any hassle. Never any trouble.

In the summer of '94, I saw an Orange Picnic/Fete once in a wee village outside Clones called Kileevan - our club (from England) were playing Gaelic football at the GAA club right next door. It was 'policed' by two fat Guards, sat on a wall working on their Farmer's suntans - and making themselves fatter by accepting buns from passing Orangemen and their families. Passing locals beeped their horns and waved. Proper order.

Go the same distance from Clones in the other direction - crossing the border, into Newtownbutler or Lisnakea - and it was a completely different story. Dozens of riot-clad, armed RUC men complete with a dozen or so armoured jeeps were a pre-requisite.

Partition is the problem.

_*for the benefit of those who may not be aware, Monaghan, Donegal and Cavan are the three Ulster counties that remained south of the Border after partition - abandoned by their 'comrades' in the six counties because the number of resident taigs made the arithmetic for 'A Protestant State for a Protestant people' somewhat challenging._


----------



## LiamO (Jul 7, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> What's the worst that can happen?




Aye, but oor bone-farr wuz here long before they built thon Petrol Station. Shoulda thought about that before they gave them planning permission. 

If it all goes, literally, up in smoke then WE THE PEEPUL know the blame will lie fairly and squarely with the planners for their arrogant disregard for our kultcha.


Towering loyalist bonfire built near petrol station


----------



## LiamO (Jul 7, 2017)

A perfect example of how this is all about triumpalism...

Red, white and blue bunting erected outside Irish school - but not Orange hall

Orangemen have erected red, white and blue bunting outside a Gaelscoil (Irish-language Primary School) in the fairly mixed town of Magherafelt.

But they did not place any outside the Orange Hall just yards away. 

Because it might actually be welcome there.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 7, 2017)

LiamO said:


> The same in Monaghan and Donegal itself.
> 
> The Rossnowlagh Orange walk is a perfectly legitimate cultural expression.
> 
> ...



When was this? I know Kileevan well enough. I know that Drum has a post 12th picnic.

The OO has been active quite a bit in Monaghan. They've had roadshows in Newbliss and the re-opening of the Clontibret lodge.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 7, 2017)

flypanam said:


> When was this? I know Kileevan well enough. I know that Drum has a post 12th picnic.
> 
> The OO has been active quite a bit in Monaghan. They've had roadshows in Newbliss and the re-opening of the Clontibret lodge.



1994. Pre- ceasefire. 

Just edited my post.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 7, 2017)

I was shown some go pro footage on a phone tonight of a cycle path type thing on the edge of east Belfast . The comber greenway ...an absolute fortune was spent on beautifying the place and making it accessible to cyclists, walkers, tourists etc .It's an absolute fucking tip . Pallets and rubbish strewn for hundreds of metres .Stacked , piled and dumped everywhere along the route .  and that was just the very short clip I was shown . In the middle of fucking summer along the very route they expect tourists to wak and cycle on, take in the scenery . An absolute fucking tip . Literally a tip . And next week it'll be a smouldering tip littered with thousands of bottles and beer cans . Millions of pounds down the fucking tubes yet again .

This article has people and politicians complaining about the destruction from months back....back in fucking march for christs sake... so you can just imagine how bad it is now .
Needs to be seen to be believed .

Fury as bonfire materials are dumped on new Greenway - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Poi E (Jul 7, 2017)

It's so provocative, knowing legitimate complaints about treating public areas as a dumping ground can be turned into specious grounds for complaints alleging cultural discrimination.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2017)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 110978


Diet Twelfth


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2017)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 110978





DaveCinzano said:


> Diet Twelfth



I Can't Believe It's Not Bonfire


----------



## likesfish (Jul 9, 2017)

So are these some sort of sacred sight from the 1600's or something or just chosen  to be as stupid as possible.


----------



## A380 (Jul 9, 2017)

likesfish said:


> So are these some sort of sacred sight from the 1600's or something or just chosen  to be as stupid as possible.



Didn't you know that in 1690 apprentice boys defended the Belfast petrol, LPG and Camping Gaz depot from James's cavalry?  Whilst in Dungannon a company of William's troops turned back their enemy at the very gates of a firework factory located next to a tyre and old Christmas tree recycling plant.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Possible states we could off load NI too if the south dont want them.

The US  they managed to buy the wrong bridge so that should be easy
  Quatar they need a bolthole 
   Israel they can shift some settlers there 
   China they are always after land  can probably be dragged into a bidding war with Putin.
  South African Boers they are long lost cousins after all.
	Spain they like overseas poessions
Argentina cant afford them.


----------



## Cid (Jul 9, 2017)

They'd do well in the US... 100 years from now someone will be making a horror movie about some poor hitchhikers who stumble across the lost valley of Ulster, deep in the Montana backcountry.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 9, 2017)

Duelling flutes!  Duelling Lambeg drums. Eek.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 9, 2017)

Culture night is almost upon us...can't wait!


----------



## Mordi (Jul 10, 2017)

likesfish said:


> South African Boers they are long lost cousins after all.



Might be part of the wrong cultural tradition, although I think that relationship might have soured somewhat.

I think your Qatar idea is a cracker though, maybe the only state willing to front the capital demanded.

As a child I was always confused by the Israeli flags I saw flying on our estate, I had the religious education to recognise the symbology but no idea why they were being flown there.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 10, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Culture night is almost upon us...can't wait!


In all seriousness, genuine question, don't any of these people stop and think that this is really not what grown-ups do?   If it was a case of on some "important date", make wee bonfires and have a few sparklers or fireworks for to amuse the children, and some lemonade and beer and stuff and possibly baked potatoes for when the evening grows cold, well, that would seem more like a harmless bit of fun.

But actual adults going around "acquiring" hundreds of wooden pallets, then attaching posters of anybody they don't like?   Bloody weird and daft.

Anyone from the six counties able to give an opinion about whether this stuff is gradually going away?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 10, 2017)

Celyn said:


> But actual adults going around "acquiring" hundreds of wooden pallets, then attaching posters of anybody they don't like?   Bloody weird and daft.
> 
> Anyone from the six counties able to give an opinion about whether this stuff is gradually going away?



mu understanding is that its got worse since the GFA - as the loyalists feel like they are in retreat so assert their "culture" more avidly via celebrating their proud traditions -  bonfires, flegs,  marching, throwing nail bombs at primary school kids etc.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 10, 2017)

Ah, good, so it's a bit of excessive stuff because they can see that they're in retreat a bit? I like that idea.

BUT, this dammed DUP and Tories deal.  Hell, they must think all their birthday presents arrived at once.  They have more power now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2017)

Celyn said:


> Ah, good, so it's a bit of excessive stuff because they can see that they're in retreat a bit? I like that idea.
> 
> BUT, this dammed DUP and Tories deal.  Hell, they must think all their birthday presents arrived at once.  They have more power now.


some green irish bod is trying to fund a legal challenge to the dup confidence and supply arrangement based on the fact that the british state is supposed to be a nuetral arbiter in the ongoing peace proccess and chucking the DUP a billion while getting into bed with them politically compromises that nuetrality. I think that is correct, but I don't see it going anywhere. Some DUP bod was reported to have said to Sinn Fein 'either stormont or westiminster' I.E where do you fancy taking your seats?

so they are already crowing about the new balance of power.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> mu understanding is that its got worse since the GFA - as the loyalists feel like they are in retreat so assert their "culture" more avidly via celebrating their proud traditions -  bonfires, flegs,  marching, throwing nail bombs at primary school kids etc.



I've been aware of these bonfires for many years, my impression is they are getting bigger and more nutty, but I am not sure if that's just because they are reported more, and access to reports being easier due to the internet.

Anyway, reinforcing my belief the problem is getting worst, Belfast City Council has got a High Court injunction against some of the bonfires, although there seems some confusion over what it means, and buck passing about who should be enforcing it. 

Police, council and fire service have to act if unsafe bonfires lit: Alliance - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk



> "The Ravenscroft Avenue bonfire would seem to be around 40ft tall and it is barely metres from homes, businesses and public property. So it now poses serious risk to public safety and obviously statutory bodies have to limit that risk."
> 
> "The fire service say that for every one metre high a bonfire is, it should be five metres away from structures. On those grounds it is almost impossible that anything other than safer alternative beacon should be lit at that Ravenscroft Avenue site. This should be the starting position.



Police warning over stretched resources amid fears of Eleventh Night tensions



> In their statement the DUP and PUP called for a Cultural Convention to be held in the Autumn" to ensure that the Unionist Community can go forward with one voice in promoting our culture, heritage and tradition, as well as to ensure that our celebrations continue to be bigger, better and more successful than ever before".



So, the fuckwits in the DUP & PUP want the fucking fires to be bigger. 

It's not going to be good tomorrow night.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 10, 2017)

One thing that might end up doing the DUP and orange and similar no good at all is that now they're getting a lot more notice from mainstream British media, they might be a bit upset to find that everyone else thinks they are crazy daft weirdos.  

Ach, fingers crossed, something will get through to their heads eventually.  

Are there many young people involved in this stuff? Or is it mostly older people? If the young ones might move away from it, that would be good.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 10, 2017)

Good documentary.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2017)

Buckaroo said:


> Good documentary.




Just started watching this, and the reporter turns up to interview a unionist band in their part of Belfast, and says, 'it's very British around here, look at all the union jack flags.'

Err, that's not British, I've never seen anywhere in Britain with so many flags flying on a 'normal day', that's because most of us are not fucking freaks.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 10, 2017)

A British-born supervisor of mine once told me that NI actually reminded her of Liberia - precisely because of the in-your-face-ness of the Union flag.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2017)

I've now watched that whole documentary, and that was 2013, I can't help thinking these orange twats are getting worst, and are on a mission to destroy 15-years of 'almost' peace.

FFS, what are wrong with these fuckwits, history is history, it's time to move on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've now watched that whole documentary, and that was 2013, I can't help thinking these orange twats are getting worst, and are on a mission to destroy 15-years of 'almost' peace.
> 
> FFS, what are wrong with these fuckwits, history is history, it's time to move on.


Not sure history works like that chuck


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2017)

Celyn said:


> One thing that might end up doing the DUP and orange and similar no good at all is that now they're getting a lot more notice from mainstream British media, they might be a bit upset to find that everyone else thinks they are crazy daft weirdos.
> 
> Ach, fingers crossed, something will get through to their heads eventually.
> 
> Are there many young people involved in this stuff? Or is it mostly older people? If the young ones might move away from it, that would be good.


They've only had since 1690


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've been aware of these bonfires for many years, my impression is they are getting bigger and more nutty, but I am not sure if that's just because they are reported more, and access to reports being easier due to the internet.
> 
> Anyway, reinforcing my belief the problem is getting worst, Belfast City Council has got a High Court injunction against some of the bonfires, although there seems some confusion over what it means, and buck passing about who should be enforcing it.
> 
> ...


If it pisses it down it might be


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Not sure history works like that chuck



It does in the rest of the UK & the Republic, it's about time it works in NI, 15 years after the GFA.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> It does in the rest of the UK & the Republic, it's about time it works in NI, 15 years after the GFA.


We're not in 2013 now you know


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jul 10, 2017)

Buckaroo said:


> Good documentary.


 

The music is fucking shite though, they should at least learn some catchy tunes. And that fucking drumming... Jesus wept, it's like a load of hammering nails.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> We're not in 2013 now you know



Indeed, life has moved on a bit for most, but for these bonfire freaks it seems to be moving backwards.

And, don't call me chuck!  *lobs petrol bomb at PM*


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> The music is fucking shite though, they should at least learn some catchy tunes. And that fucking drumming... Jesus wept, it's like a load of hammering nails.



Indeed, lessons need learning...


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 10, 2017)

So, things we've learnt. They need to be told they're not really British and their drumming is shite. Tomorrow night is probably as good as time as any. Volunteers?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2017)

My gammy leg is playing up. You go, I'll send moral support


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> My gammy leg is playing up. You go, I'll send moral support



Ditto.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 10, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> My gammy leg is playing up. You go, I'll send moral support



Funny coincidence, got three gammy legs playing up right now but I'l post something here when it's all over, in solidarity, maybe.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Indeed, life has moved on a bit for most, but for these bonfire freaks it seems to be moving backwards.
> 
> And, don't call me chuck!  *lobs petrol bomb at PM*


Yeh but you seem to be back there with your 15 years bit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2017)

Buckaroo said:


> So, things we've learnt. They need to be told they're not really British and their drumming is shite. Tomorrow night is probably as good as time as any. _Volunteers__?_


_Sure they haven't gone away?_


----------



## likesfish (Jul 10, 2017)

Even carson realised he'd fucked up and created a nightmare in the 20s.

Possibly if partition hadn't happened the free states biggest cock ups letting the catholic church run everything and nuetrality regardless in ww2 wouldnt have happened as the prods would have had a moderating influence


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 10, 2017)

likesfish said:


> Even carson realised he'd fucked up and created a nightmare in the 20s.



"Carson disliked many of Ulster's local characteristics and, in particular, the culture of Orangeism, although he had become an Orangeman at nineteen. He stated that their speeches reminded him of "the unrolling of a mummy. All old bones and rotten rags."


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> A British-born supervisor of mine once told me that NI actually reminded her of Liberia - precisely because of the in-your-face-ness of the Union flag.


Ignorant person here - what's the relevance/history with Liberia and the Union flag?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 10, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Ignorant person here - what's the relevance/history with Liberia and the Union flag?


Sorry, I should have made clear it is wasn't a direct connection.  She just thought there were analogies between the NI protestant population reminded her of the Americo-Liberian elite in Liberia. 

Especially when it came to waving the flag and that.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Americo-Liberian


Like I said, ignorant person. Didn't realise this was a thing.

Do they want to be American ruled again? Or is it a class thing?


----------



## Celyn (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh well, all is bad and still sad.  

Here's Matt McGinn with a song that should make everybody happy. Or maybe not.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 10, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Like I said, ignorant person. Didn't realise this was a thing.
> 
> Do they want to be American ruled again? Or is it a class thing?


Class,  ethnicity and regional identity at the same time. The ex-slaves settled there by the yanks in the 1840s considered themselves superior to the local African peoples of the interior.

This was ultimately a major factor in the civil war.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 10, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Northern Irish make Glaswegians sad.



they make this Glaswegian sad


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 10, 2017)

And no, they don't want to American ruled (and it was always indirect anyway).


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> And no, they don't want to American ruled (and it was always indirect anyway).


Thanks for the info


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> If it pisses it down it might be



Pro-Orange reporting on the BBC suggests a dry night I fear ...


----------



## LiamO (Jul 10, 2017)

Twelfth 2017: Your ultimate guide to this year's celebrations

your step-by-step guide


----------



## LiamO (Jul 10, 2017)

Celyn said:


> Oh well, all is bad and still sad.
> 
> Here's Matt McGinn with a song that should make everybody happy. Or maybe not.





And why not? The melody of the Sash is nicked from an old Irisk folk song. Cunts can't even write their own choons


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Twelfth 2017: Your ultimate guide to this year's celebrations
> 
> your step-by-step guide


I think we'll all need _12 steps_ by the time this is finally over


----------



## Celyn (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh, you know that folk tunes are always wandering and meeting and changing.  Tunes go along to the pub and then stumble back home, saying "O! This is not the set of words I went out with.   Then again, it's all right ...  "
I just thought this one a bit fun because Matt McGinn was kind of taking the piss about the sashy orangey people.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 11, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Indeed, lessons need learning...




If wiki is to be believed, the tune for this is also used for a loyalist song, The Boyne Water. Songs do, indeed, change their uniform on a night out.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 11, 2017)

Celyn said:


> Oh, you know that folk tunes are always wandering and meeting and changing.  Tunes go along to the pub and then stumble back home, saying "O! This is not the set of words I went out with.   Then again, it's all right ...  "
> I just thought this one a bit fun because Matt McGinn was kind of taking the piss about the sashy orangey people.



think it was Bob Dylan who said some songs drift off, put on new clothes, + find someone new to hang out with, you have to let go...( "let go" as in sit and watch the publishing royalties pour in in BD's case, understandably )


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2017)

cantsin said:


> think it was Bob Dylan who said some songs drift off, put on new clothes, + find someone new to hang out with, you have to let go...( "let go" as in sit and watch the publishing royalties pour in in BD's case, understandably )


Whereas Page and Plant were forever poaching other people's _friends_


----------



## newbie (Jul 11, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Twelfth 2017: Your ultimate guide to this year's celebrations
> 
> your step-by-step guide


 "_Bus services will operate a 'Holiday Timetable' on Wednesday, July 12 and Thursday, July 13. Rail services will run a Saturday service._"  Are these Bank Holidays?  or do they all bunk off work or take annual leave or what?  Lots of kids in the pictures, are schools closed?

I've never known why calendars mention the _Battle of the Boyne_ as though it's of interest, although the one on my phone doesn't label either day as a BH.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2017)

newbie said:


> "_Bus services will operate a 'Holiday Timetable' on Wednesday, July 12 and Thursday, July 13. Rail services will run a Saturday service._"  Are these Bank Holidays?  or do they all bunk off work or take annual leave or what?  Lots of kids in the pictures, are schools closed?
> 
> I've never known why calendars mention the _Battle of the Boyne_ as though it's of interest, although the one on my phone doesn't label either day as a BH.



12th is a bank holiday here but not observed elsewhere in the UK as far as I know.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2017)

N_igma said:


> 12th is a bank holiday here but not observed elsewhere in the UK as far as I know.



No, much to my sister's annoyance, it's her birthday.

Is it raining in Northern Ireland today?


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No, much to my sister's annoyance, it's her birthday.
> 
> Is it raining in Northern Ireland today?



On and off today. They normally get a great day on the 12th itself and looking at the forecast it looks like it'll be the same again this year.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 11, 2017)

For those that don't know him, Scott is a black English footballer that plays for Celtic.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 11, 2017)

Fucks sake .

I thought all this Orange stuff was bad enough already  , even _before_ I saw the above disgusting shite  

(I knew about Scott Sinclair from his Swansea days)


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2017)

Council-funded banners with UDA terror motto to be taken down after complaints - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk







Yes. You read that right. COUNCIL FUNDED


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 12, 2017)

I know there's some competition to build the biggest fire, but is there a competition to find the most stupid places to build them?

Look, there's a narrow road between those two buildings, that'll do... 






Clearly such a stupid location that no one seems to have stayed around to watch it burn, there's a video of the dousing down on this link - Watch: Fire crews at scene of Eleventh night bonfire in East Belfast

And, this is the one built across the road from the petrol station, it was set alight prematurely by someone, at 4.35am on Tuesday morning, and there was a rush to rebuild in time for Tuesday night -






Blimey, look at this one, I wouldn't fancy parking my car next to it!


----------



## Celyn (Jul 12, 2017)

I suppose they wouldn't consider buggering off to a remote beach somewhere, and competing about the size of their sandcastles? Or go somewhere  nice and snowy and compete about the size of their snowmen?   Or stay at home and peaceably build Lego towers?


----------



## flypanam (Jul 12, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Council-funded banners with UDA terror motto to be taken down after complaints - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm half expecting to hear "Orangeism is a religion of peace" at some point today.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 12, 2017)

unrepentant85 said:


> View attachment 111159
> 
> For those that don't know him, Scott is a black English footballer that plays for Celtic.



It's still a constant source of bewilderment that people still think like this in the 21st century. 

_ 'he's black so he must eat Bananas, ya know like a monkey eh? Eh? Hur hur hur' _ 

Aside from the obvious racism it's just unbelievably pathetic, and they expect the world to respect their customs? Get to fuck!


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2017)

I really really hate those cunts . Like...aaaaarrrggghhh...I fucking hate them .

Sorry but it needs said .


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 12, 2017)

There's a gallery of photos on the Belfast Live site from last night. Some are good...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 12, 2017)

Some are a bit wtf...


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 12, 2017)

Where's the pic with the facepaint from? That building on the rear left looks familiar.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2017)

*The Tell of the Great Pallet Shortage and How The Poxyclips Came*

_Everything marked, everything membered..._

“Time counts and keeps countin', and we knows now finding the trick of what's been and lost ain't no easy ride. But that's our trek, we gotta' travel it. And there ain't nobody knows where it's gonna' lead. Still in all, every night we does The Tell, so that we 'member who we was and where we came from... but most of all we 'members the man that finded us, him that came the salvage. And we lights the city, not just for him, but for all of them that are still out there. 'Cause we knows there come a night, when they sees the distant light, and they'll be comin' home...”


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 12, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Where's the pic with the facepaint from? That building on the rear left looks familiar.



They're all from here: Pictures of Eleventh Night bonfires across Belfast


----------



## Poi E (Jul 12, 2017)

Celyn said:


> Or stay at home and peaceably build Lego towers?



Bricks are for throwing, silly, not playing with


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Bricks are for throwing, silly, not playing with



Cultural sporting event


----------



## Poi E (Jul 12, 2017)

Morterflying display from that lad.


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 12, 2017)

Cid said:


> They'd do well in the US... 100 years from now someone will be making a horror movie about some poor hitchhikers who stumble across the lost valley of Ulster, deep in the Montana backcountry.


The possible etymology of _Hillbilly_ suggest that this might not be a complete coincidence.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 12, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Some are a bit wtf...


You'd think a 'kid's street party' would be able to provide photos of happy, smiling children, but apparently not in Nornia.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## likesfish (Jul 12, 2017)

Posion minded feckwits.
   They'd regualrly call one of our black soldiers the n word to his face and seem shocked when he decked them .   When they recovered bloke was a big bastard and in the boxing team so why anyone thought provoking  while in punching distance  was a good idea god only knows?
they then  look around for somebody to complain to strangely not even th RUC was intrested.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 12, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 111221


Worthy of the Scarfolk blog at its best.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 12, 2017)

Top marks for that one Dave


----------



## petee (Jul 12, 2017)

*



			Fellow Countrymen and Women,

It is a long call from the ranks of the Irish Republican Army to the marching throngs that hold the 12thJuly Celebrations in North East Ulster. Across the space we have sometimes exchanged shots, or missiles or hard words, but never forgetting that on occasions our ancestors have stood shoulder to shoulder. Some day we will again exchange ideas and then the distance which now separates us will shorten. For we of the Irish Republican Army believe that inevitably the small farmers and wage-earners in the Six County area will make common cause with those of the rest of Ireland, for the common good of the mass of the people in a Free United Irish Republic. Such a conviction is forming itself in an ever increasing number of minds in North East Ulster.

The Irish Republican Army – within North East Ulster as well as in the rest of Ireland – believe that the mass of the Working-Farmers and Wage-earners must organise behind revolutionary leadership if they are to rescue themselves from a system within they the few prosper and the many are impoverished.

It is our opinion, a conviction driven in on our mind by the facts of life around us, that capitalism and imperialism constitute a system of exploitation and injustice within which the mass of the people can know no freedom.
		
Click to expand...


IRA appeal to the Orange Order

*


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2017)

New Indian restaurant targeted by arsonists just hours after opening

Obviously, these were Taigy-looking Indians


----------



## likesfish (Jul 13, 2017)

yeah you cant trust those BJP supporters its got three letter just like the ira
 just like those bastards in the UVF /UDA get the taig bastards we can only hope


----------



## LiamO (Jul 13, 2017)

*


James Connolly on The 12th (part one) *

_"on 12th July "the Orangemen of Ulster, led by King Carson, will be celebrating the same victory as the Pope celebrated (337) years ago."

James Connolly, in Forward, 12 July, 1913

As this Saturday is the 12th of July, and as I am supposed to be writing about the North of Ireland in particular, it becomes imperative that I say something about this great and glorious festival.

The Anniversary of the Battle of the Boyne is celebrated in Belfast by what is locally known as an Orange Walk. The brethren turn out and take possession of the principal streets of the city, and for the space of some hours they pass in processional order before the eyes of the citizens, bearing their banners, wearing their regalia, carrying symbols emblematic of the gates of Derry, and to the accompaniment of a great many bands.

Viewing the procession as a mere ‘Teague’ (to use the name the brethren bestow on all of Catholic origin), I must confess that some parts of it are beautiful, some of it ludicrous, and some of it exceedingly disheartening.

The regalia is often beautiful; I have seen representations of the Gates of Derry that were really a pleasure to view as pieces of workmanship; and similar representations erected as Orange arches across dingy side streets that, if we could forget their symbolism, we would admire as real works of art.

The music (?) is a fearful and wonderful production, seemingly being based upon a desire to produce the maximum of sound in the minimum of space. Every Orange Lodge in the North of Ireland, and many from the South make it a point to walk, and as each Lodge desires to have a band without any regard to its numbers, the bands are often so near that even the most skilful manipulator cannot prevent a blending of sounds that can scarcely be called harmonious.

I have stood on the sidewalk listening to a band, whose instruments were rendering:

Jesus, lover of my soul,
Let me to thy bosom fly.

Whilst another one about twenty yards off was splitting the air with:

Dolly’s Brae, O Dolly’s Brae,
O, Dolly’s Brae no more;
The song we sang was kick the Pope
Right over Dolly’s Brae.

For that matter a sense of humour is not one of the strong points in an Orangeman’s nature. The dead walls of Belfast are decorated with a mixture of imprecations upon Fenians , and, the Pope, and invocations of the power and goodness of the Most High, interlarded with quotations from the New Testament. This produces some of the most incongruous results. What would the readers of Forward say to seeing written up on the side of a wall off one of the main streets, the attractive legend:But the discord of sound allied to the discord of sentiment implied in a longing to fly to the bosom of Jesus, and at the same time to kick the Pope, did not appear to strike anyone but myself.

God is Love,
Hell Roast the Pope.

Of course, the juxtaposition of such inscriptions on the walls appears absurd, and yet, the juxtaposition of sentiments as dissimilar is common enough in the minds of all of us, I suppose.

To anyone really conversant with the facts bearing upon the relations of the religious in Ireland, and the part played by them in advancing or retarding the principles of civil and religious liberty, the whole celebration appears to be foolish enough.

The belief sedulously cultivated by all the orators, lay and clerical, as well as by all the newspapers is, that the Defence of Derry and the Battle of the Boyne were great vindications of the principles of civil and religious liberty, which were menaced by the Catholics, and defended by the Protestants of all sects.

The belief we acquire from a more clear study of history in Ireland is somewhat different. Let me tell it briefly. In the reign of James I, the English Government essayed to solve the Irish problem, which then, as now, was their chief trouble, by settling Ireland with planters from Scotland and England. To do this, two million acres were confiscated, i.e., stolen from the Irish owners. Froude, the historian, says:

“Of these, a million and a half, bog-forest and mountain were restored to the Irish. The half a million of fertile acres were settled with families of Scottish and English Protestants.”

A friendly speaker, recently describing these planters before a meeting of the Belfast Liberal Association, spoke of them as:

“Hardy pioneers, born of a sturdy race, trained to adversity, when brought face to face with dangers of a new life in a hostile country, soon developed that steady, energetic, and powerful character which has made the name of Ulster respected all over the world.”

And a writer in the seventeenth century, the son of one of the ministers who came over with the first plantation, Mr. Stewart, is quoted by Lecky in his History of England in the Eighteenth Century, as saying:

“From Scotland came many, and from England not a few, yet all of them generally the scum of both nations, who from debt, or breaking the law or fleeing from justice, or seeking shelter, come hither, hoping to be without fear of man’s justice in a land where there was nothing, or but little as yet, of the fear of God … On all hands Atheism increased, and disregard of God, iniquity abounded, with contentious fighting, murder, adultery.”

The reader can take his choice of these descriptions. Probably the truth is that each is a fairly accurate description of a section of the planters, and that neither is accurate as a picture of the whole.

But while the Plantation succeeded from the point of view of the Government in placing in the heart of Ulster a body of people who, whatever their disaffection to that Government, were still bound by fears of their own safety to defend it against the natives, it did not bring either civil or religious liberty to the Presbyterian planters.

The Episcopalians were in power, and all the forces of government were used by them against their fellow-Protestants. The planters were continually harassed to make them adjure their religion, fines were multiplied upon fines, and imprisonment upon imprisonment. In 1640, the Presbyterians of Antrim, Down, and Tyrone, in a petition to the English House of Commons, declared that:

“Principally through the sway of the prelacy with their factions our souls are starved, our estates are undone, our families impoverished, and many lives among us cut off and destroyed … Our cruel taskmasters have made us who were once a people to become as it were no people, an astonishment to ourselves, the object of pittie and amazement to others.”

What might have been the result of this cruel, systematic persecution of Protestants by Protestants we can only conjecture, since, in the following year, 1641, the great Irish rebellion compelled the persecuting and persecuted Protestants to join hands in defence of their common plunder against the common enemy – the original Irish owners.

In all the demonstrations and meetings which take place in Ulster under Unionist Party auspices, all these persecutions are alluded to as if they had been the work of “Papists,” and even in the Presbyterian churches and conventions, the same distortion of the truth is continually practised.

But they are told

“all this persecution was ended when William of Orange, and our immortal forefathers overthrew the Pope and Popery at the Boyne. Then began the era of civil and religious liberty.”

So runs the legend implicitly believed in in Ulster. Yet it is far, very far, from the truth. In 1686 certain continental powers joined together in a league, known in history as the league of Augsburg, for the purpose of curbing the arrogant power of France. These powers were impartially Protestant and Catholic, including the Emperor of Germany, the King of Spain, William, Prince of Orange, and the Pope. The latter had but a small army, but possessed a good treasury and great influence. A few years before a French army had marched upon Rome to avenge a slight insult offered to France, and His Holiness was more than anxious to curb the Catholic power that had dared to violate the centre of Catholicity. Hence his alliance with William, Prince of Orange."_


----------



## LiamO (Jul 13, 2017)

*Part 2*

"_King James II, of England, being insecure upon his throne, sought alliance with the French monarch.

When, therefore, the war took place in Ireland, King William fought, aided by the arms, men, and treasures of his allies in the League of Augsburg, and part of his expenses at the Battle of the Boyne was paid for by His Holiness, the Pope. Moreover, when news of King William’s victory reached Rome, a Te Deum was sung in celebration of his victory over the Irish adherents of King James and King Louis.

Therefore, on Saturday the Orangemen of Ulster, led by King Carson, will be celebrating the same victory as the Pope celebrated 223 years ago.

Nor did the victory at the Boyne mean Civil and Religious Liberty. The Catholic Parliament of King James, meeting in Dublin in 1689, had passed a law that all religions were equal, and that each clergyman should be supported by his own congregation only, and that no tithes should be levied upon any man for the support of a church to which he did not belong. But this sublime conception was far from being entertained by the Williamites who overthrew King James and superseded his Parliament. The Episcopalian Church was immediately re-established, and all other religions put under the ban of the law. I need not refer to the Penal Laws against Catholics, they are well enough known. But sufficient to point out that England and Wales have not yet attained to that degree of religious equality established by Acts XIII and XV of the Catholic Parliament of 1689, and that that date was the last in which Catholics and Protestants sat together in Parliament until the former compelled an Emancipation Act in 1829.

For the Presbyterians the victory at the Boyne simply gave a freer hand to their Episcopalian persecutors. In 1704 Derry was rewarded for its heroic defence by being compelled to submit to a Test Act, which shut out of all offices in the Law, the Army, the Navy, the Customs and Excise, and Municipal employment, all who would not conform to the Episcopalian Church. The alderman and fourteen burgesses are said to have been disfranchised in the Maiden City by this iniquitous Act, which was also enforced all over Ireland. Thus, at one stroke, Presbyterians, Quakers, and all other dissenters were deprived of that which they had imagined they were fighting for at “Derry, Aughrim, and the Boyne.” Presbyterians were forbidden to be married by their own clergymen, the Ecclesiastical Courts had power to fine and imprison offenders, and to compel them to appear in the Parish Church, and make public confession of fornication, if so married. At Lisburn and Tullylish, Presbyterians were actually punished for being married by their own ministers. Some years later, in 1712, a number of Presbyterians were arrestcd for attempting to establish a Presbyterian meeting house in Belturbet.

The marriage of a Presbyterian and an Episcopalian was declared illegal, and in fact, the ministers and congregations of the former church were treated as outlaws and rebels, to be fined, imprisoned, and harassed in every possible way. They had to pay tithes for the upkeep of the Episcopalian ministers, were fined for not going to the Episcopalian Church, and had to pay Church cess for buying sacramental bread, ringing the bell, and washing the surplices of the Episcopalian clergymen. All this, remember, in the generation immediately following the Battle of the Boyne.

The reader should remember what is generally slurred over in narrating this part of Irish history, that when we are told that Ulster was planted by Scottish Presbyterians, it does not mean that the land was given to them. On the contrary, the vital fact was, and is, that the land was given to the English noblemen and to certain London companies of merchants who had lent money to the Crown, and that the Scottish planters were only introduced as tenants of these landlords. The condition of their tenancy virtually was that they should keep Ireland for the English Crown, and till the land of Ireland for the benefit of the English landlord.

That is in essence the demand of the Unionist Party leaders upon their followers today. In the past, as the landlords were generally English and Episcopalian, they all, during the eighteenth century, continually inserted clauses in all their leases, forbidding the erection of Presbyterian meeting houses. As the uprise of democracy has contributed to make this impossible today in Ireland, the landlord and capitalist class now seek an alliance with these Protestants they persecuted for so long in order to prevent a union of the democracy of all religious faiths against their lords and masters.

To accomplish this they seek insidiously to pervert history, and to inflame the spirit of religious fanaticism. The best cure I know of for that evil is a correct understanding of the events they so distort in their speeches and sermons. To this end I have ever striven to contribute my mite, and while I know that the sight of the thousands who, on July 12, will march to proclaim their allegiance to principles of which their order is a negation, will be somewhat disheartening. I also know that even amongst the Orange hosts, the light of truth is penetrating.

In conclusion, the fundamental, historical facts to remember are that:

The Irish Catholic was despoiled by force,
The Irish Protestant toiler was despoiled by fraud,
The spoliation of both continues today
under more insidious but more effective forms,

and the only hope lies in the latter combining with the former in overthrowing their common spoilers, and consenting to live in amity together in the common ownership of their common country – the country which the spirit of their ancestors or the devices of their rulers have made – the place of their origin, or the scene of their travail.

I have always held, despite the fanatics on both sides, that the movements of Ireland for freedom could not and cannot be divorced from the world-wide upward movements of the world’s democracy. The Irish question is a part of the social question, the desire of the Irish people to control their own destinies is a part of the desire of the workers to forge political weapons for their own enfranchisement as a class.

The Orange fanatic and the Capitalist-minded Home Ruler are alike in denying this truth; ere long, both of them will be but memories, while the army of those who believe in that truth will be marching and battling on its conquering way."_


----------



## LiamO (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Poi E (Jul 13, 2017)

Brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 13, 2017)

see the replies...


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 13, 2017)

flypanam said:


> see the replies...





I like the way he started off trying to engage but then vanished as the avalanche of negative tweets piled in. 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 13, 2017)

What could have been if only the dark forces of Corbynism hadn't defeated our gallant hero.


----------



## MrSpikey (Jul 14, 2017)

LiamO said:


> New Indian restaurant targeted by arsonists just hours after opening
> 
> Obviously, these were Taigy-looking Indians



What did they expect, brazenly selling popeadoms like that?


----------



## Celyn (Jul 14, 2017)

and nun bread


----------



## likesfish (Jul 14, 2017)

How the fuck could owen smith be that stupid
  What went through his mind accepting an invite to the 12th in Belfast.
 While Orange orders in some parts arnt actually hate filled displays of sectarinism Belfast not so much and only went off peacefully because of maximum effort by the PSNI and the catholic community not deciding to riot. Not because the orange order and its hangers on giving a fuck


----------



## Poi E (Jul 14, 2017)

Because he hasn't the slightest clue about far-flung regions of the Empire. He's a cunt, too.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2017)

likesfish said:


> How the fuck could owen smith be that stupid



I don't think what he did was stupid at all. I suspect it was very much a calculated political move on his part - to show the OO and DUP that 'not all Labour politicians are like that nasty, Fenian-loving, Jerremy fella'.

I also suspect he has, once again, seriously misjudged the mood of his own electorate - and the hostility held by so many to the DUP.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

likesfish said:


> How the fuck could owen smith be that stupid


the difference between genius and stupidity is genius has its limits
--albert einstein


----------



## Santino (Jul 14, 2017)

"That quotation about genius and stupidity has never been positively attributed to Einstein, and only became associated with him after the 1980s, despite being well known before that." - Oscar Wilde


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2017)

“I definitely think that Pickman's Model is going to defer to you on this, swiftly and without reproach.” - Dalai Lama


----------



## Santino (Jul 14, 2017)

"His silence speaks volumes." - Keith Chegwin


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 14, 2017)

Santino said:


> "That quotation about genius and stupidity has never been positively attributed to Einstein, and only became associated with him after the 1980s, despite being well known before that." - Oscar Wilde



I think you'll find you are actually both misatributing the sayings of this great thinker.



Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 15, 2017)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I think you'll find you are actually both misatributing the sayings of this great thinker.
> 
> View attachment 111332
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Eddie Hitler,  eh?


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 15, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Eddie Hitler,  eh?



Off The Young Ones. Don't think of Alexei Sayle or Adrian Edmondson and now I can't stop.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 15, 2017)

Buckaroo said:


> Off The Young Ones. Don't think of Alexei Sayle or Adrian Edmondson and now I can't stop.



Eddie Hitler was Bottom. Vivian was The Young Ones one.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 16, 2017)

N_igma said:


> Eddie Hitler was Bottom. Vivian was The Young Ones one.



Was Eddie Hitler Vivian?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2017)

Buckaroo said:


> Was Eddie Hitler Vivian?


Yes


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 16, 2017)

Outrage over Orange hall Halloween partygoers dressed as Hitler and the Pope


----------



## likesfish (Jul 16, 2017)

I'd be outraged that was utterly lazy attempt at a Hitler impression.
  its the orange order what exactly were you expecting
*Michael Collins costumes?*


----------



## LiamO (Jul 16, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Outrage over Orange hall Halloween partygoers dressed as Hitler and the Pope
> 
> View attachment 111413
> 
> ...



don't forget the 'darkie', replete with bone necklace. What jolly japes were had.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 16, 2017)

and the one dressed as 'the only gay in the village' with child-sized effigy (wearing a Celtic top) strapped to his crotch. Whilst another fat, useless cunt buries the "child's" head into his own crotch.  

weeearrrrapeepul!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 16, 2017)

LiamO said:


> and the one dressed as 'the only gay in the village' with child-sized effigy (wearing a Celtic top) strapped to his crotch. Whilst another fat, useless cunt buries the "child's" head into his own crotch.
> 
> weeearrrrapeepul!




That's fucked up


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 16, 2017)

At least these fuckers are kept well away from the running of the United Kingdom...


----------



## LiamO (Jul 16, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Outrage over Orange hall Halloween partygoers dressed as Hitler and the Pope
> 
> View attachment 111413
> 
> ...



I completely missed the noose around the Pope's neck first time around.

And just to reiterate...

THIS WAS A FAMILY EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiamO (Jul 16, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> At least these fuckers are kept well away from the running of the United Kingdom...



They are the ones who swung the Indyref campaign for the Unionists. These are all Scottish Orangies.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 16, 2017)

LiamO said:


> I completely missed the noose around the Pope's neck first time around.
> 
> And just to reiterate...
> 
> THIS WAS A FAMILY EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




ffs this is like a  'hilarious' 1980's bad taste party but normal folk wouldn't do that around kids and frankly blacking out wasn't really acceptable in the 80s


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 16, 2017)

LiamO said:


> and the one dressed as 'the only gay in the village' with child-sized effigy (wearing a Celtic top) strapped to his crotch. Whilst another fat, useless cunt buries the "child's" head into his own crotch.
> 
> weeearrrrapeepul!



There were actually kids there 

Even by orange standards that's fucked up . 

Stay classy .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2017)

Interesting, in a similar vein - Eamonn Mallie accused Shinners of not condemning the burning of union flags and poppies on Derry 15 August bonfire; following examples of SF leaders who had, he recanted and apologised.​


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 24, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Pyramids? Pah! Mere sandcastles compared to our bone-fires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The air quality must be pretty grim on the 12th.


----------



## Nylock (Aug 25, 2017)

LiamO said:


> I completely missed the noose around the Pope's neck first time around.
> 
> And just to reiterate...
> 
> THIS WAS A FAMILY EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...Not to mention the two fat fuckers play-acting at, well, i don't really need to finish that sentence... 

(goes off to bleach eyes)


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 7, 2018)

To kick off this years OrangeFest here we have Bangors bonfire effort. 



Really is a wonder people don't die more often at these things.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2018)

Now, that is fucking funny. 

How many hours went into building that?


----------



## 2hats (Jul 7, 2018)

Trump should fly in for it. Perfect match.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2018)

The big walk in Glasgow today, hope the cunts get sunstroke..... Hope people remember to set their watches/clocks back..... 300 years.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jul 7, 2018)

Fedayn said:


> The big walk in Glasgow today, hope the cunts get sunstroke..... Hope people remember to set their watches/clocks back..... 300 years.


----------



## tim (Jul 7, 2018)

They've got a point about the Stuarts being a reactionary authoritarian bunch of cunts, though


----------



## LiamO (Jul 9, 2018)

.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 9, 2018)

Fedayn said:


> The big walk in Glasgow today, hope the cunts get sunstroke..... Hope people remember to set their watches/clocks back..... 300 years.



I had a bunch on NI orange bigots on my doorstep on friday night. There's an illegal hotel/air bnb in my block. Well fucked off by it. Passed a walk on later on saturday. I was given a stern look by a cop for my loud "fucking wankers" that my orange induced tourettes let loose. This is scotland's shame. 

I have my two point plan to end this in a generation.
1) Abolish sectarian schooling.
2) Merge hibs with hearts and rangers with celtic creating what scotland needs. City teams we could be proud of.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 9, 2018)

Sign the Petition


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2018)

19sixtysix said:


> I had a bunch on NI orange bigots on my doorstep on friday night. There's an illegal hotel/air bnb in my block. Well fucked off by it. Passed a walk on later on saturday. I was given a stern look by a cop for my loud "fucking wankers" that my orange induced tourettes let loose. This is scotland's shame.
> 
> I have my two point plan to end this in a generation.
> 1) Abolish sectarian schooling.
> 2) Merge hibs with hearts and rangers with celtic creating what scotland needs. City teams we could be proud of.



Wot! No fucking way!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Sign the Petition



Were there to be a petition to ban *all* sectarian marchers, I would sign it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 9, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Were there to be a petition to ban *all* sectarian marchers, I would sign it.


Sign that one then.

It's the precedent to end them all.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 9, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Were there to be a petition to ban *all* sectarian marchers, I would sign it.


Foolish old man. You'll never control the amulet.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 9, 2018)

19sixtysix said:


> ..2) Merge hibs with hearts and rangers with celtic creating what scotland needs. City teams we could be proud of.


Whilst I agree with your sentiment...I did have a giggle at the idea of someone implementing that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 9, 2018)

Once again, I repeat my annual apology for my cunt of a grandad who was a rabid orangeman and bigoted cunt.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Whilst I agree with your sentiment...I did have a giggle at the idea of someone implementing that.



A few years back, Hearts nearly bought Hibs...  Best of luck in getting a merger of Hearts and Hibs to fly.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Once again, I repeat my annual apology for my cunt of a grandad who was a rabid orangeman and bigoted cunt.



We are not responsible for the deeds of our relatives. Alive or dead.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 9, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Once again, I repeat my annual apology for my cunt of a grandad who was a rabid orangeman and bigoted cunt.


You never have to apologise for not being a cunt.

My dad was one.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 9, 2018)

And the (ahem) fallout from the bonfire collapse continues

UDA boss Stitt a laughing stock as bonfire collapses - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2018)

Getting to that time of the year again so it is


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 10, 2018)

Aye surely


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 10, 2018)

It gives me the pips.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2018)

The potential for these bloody bonfires getting out of control must be higher this year, because of the dry weather, let's hope they don't.

ETA:


> Bonfire builders have been issued with a stark warning over increased dangers from towering pyres following the hot weather.
> 
> The fire service said there is an increased risk of fire spread after the recent spell of good weather and urged bonfire builders to follow their advice.
> 
> Last year, firefighters attended 56 bonfire related incidents across country over the Eleventh Night compared to 35 in 2016. This was the highest number of bonfire incidents attended in the last five years.



Bonfire Eleventh Night warning from fire service after hot weather


----------



## Poi E (Jul 11, 2018)

19sixtysix said:


> I had a bunch on NI orange bigots on my doorstep on friday night. There's an illegal hotel/air bnb in my block. Well fucked off by it. Passed a walk on later on saturday. I was given a stern look by a cop for my loud "fucking wankers" that my orange induced tourettes let loose. This is scotland's shame.
> 
> I have my two point plan to end this in a generation.
> 1) Abolish sectarian schooling.
> 2) Merge hibs with hearts and rangers with celtic creating what scotland needs. City teams we could be proud of.



3) Dissolve the British state that provides political capital to Orange wankers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2018)

Seriously, WTF is wrong with these morons?



> Belfast City Council is seeking an emergency court order in a bid to reduce the size of a controversial bonfire at Bloomfield Walkway in east Belfast.
> 
> The builders of the bonfire were warned on Monday that it was not a safe height, but it has only grown in size since then.
> 
> ...



Just look at the fucking thing...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 11, 2018)

I like the way both the end terrace houses have ‘For Sale’ signs on them. I guess it’s a selling point that for at least one night a year you don’t have to put the heating on.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2018)

Larkhall. The Scottish town with no Roman Catholic families. Not a single one.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Larkhall. The Scottish town with no Roman Catholic families. Not a single one.


Apart from the 1200 or so catholics living there.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2018)

Jesus H Christ on a fucking bike, they have had to bring in masked contractors from outside NI to remove material from a couple of bonfire sites, with police protection...



> Police officers are protecting masked contractors who are removing material from two bonfire sites in Belfast.
> ...
> The police provided protection for a team of contractors brought in from outside Northern Ireland.
> 
> ...



* this includes the site in my post just up there ^^^


----------



## Celyn (Jul 11, 2018)

Are they mad? Wouldn't they care if people were injured/killed or people's homes damaged by their stupid bonfires?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Are they mad?



Yes.



> Wouldn't they care if people were injured/killed or people's homes damaged by their stupid bonfires?



It hasn't bothered them in previous years, just one example, from one year...  



> Some of the Belfast Shankill homes destroyed by an Eleventh Night bonfire cost taxpayers £90,000 to repair, it has been reported.
> 
> Five homes on Hopewell Square were damaged when the fire spread to the row of terraced properties.
> 
> Four of those were owned by the Housing Executive, of which three were gutted and the fourth smoke damaged.


'£90,000 bill' to repair Belfast Shankill homes destroyed by bonfire - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## likesfish (Jul 11, 2018)

I'd have given the lads 3 hole balaclavas so they couldn't  be recognized and some old camouflage jackets because its going to be very dusty work wouldnt want to wreck decent clothing.


last year there was some feckwit on the radio claiming the bonfire sites  were there before houses hospitals and petrol stations so the bonfires were more important


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Are they mad? Wouldn't they care if people were injured/killed or people's homes damaged by their stupid bonfires?



I'm fairly sure that there's incidents of people being injured at these events every year. There's a kind of collective hysteria when the revellers see the cops/contractors coming in to take away their toys. I remember hearing tales growing up of teens doing unspeakable things to cats and dogs with fireworks and/or chucking the unfortunate animals on bonfires during the season. I hope it's just urban myth.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 11, 2018)

I hope you're right about the cats/dogs thing being an urban myth but I have the horrible suspicion that it's the sort of thing some might do to prove how hard they are to their pals.


----------



## Sunset Tree (Jul 11, 2018)

Has anyone posted this yet

Priest 'spat on' during Orange walk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone thinking this is a bright idea, needs locking-up.


----------



## Sunset Tree (Jul 11, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Anyone thinking this is a bright idea, needs locking-up.
> 
> View attachment 140928 View attachment 140927



The bigger the fire the more british you are, that's the rule


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Anyone thinking this is a bright idea, needs locking-up.
> 
> View attachment 140928 View attachment 140927



That second pic is a strong image. Terrifying but fascinating.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## LiamO (Jul 11, 2018)

Here's the voice of reason


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2018)

LiamO said:


> Here's the voice of reason




Not very bright, is she? 

No understanding of risk from burning embers, no knowledge of damage to homes in previous years, basically, thick as shit.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 11, 2018)

for fuck's sake if you want to burn a billion pallets do it a safe distance from houses hospitals petrol stations etc it's not exactly difficult.
  Republicans are forcing you not to burn down "protestant" homes how evil can they get


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2018)

Where the hell do they get all the pallets?


----------



## likesfish (Jul 11, 2018)

nice companies "donate" them as most business owners kind of like their kneecaps and business not burned allegedly  of course


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 11, 2018)

Sunset Tree said:


> Has anyone posted this yet
> 
> Priest 'spat on' during Orange walk


The petition I posted on the previous page was a response to it.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 11, 2018)

Is it that time again? Bricks in the barrow then.


----------



## Sunset Tree (Jul 11, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> The petition I posted on the previous page was a response to it.



Oh yeah, missed that sorry.  These will never get banned in Glasgow.

In your link it looks like Barry Chuckle leading the procession.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 11, 2018)

Sunset Tree said:


> Oh yeah, missed that sorry.  These will never get banned in Glasgow.
> 
> In your link it looks like Barry Chuckle leading the procession.


Oh these guys are the opposite of chuckly.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 11, 2018)

LiamO said:


>



Is that an ISIS flag in the middle? Who's KAT? And what have they got against Horsebreakers?

(((horsebreakers)))


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> And what have they got against Horsebreakers?
> 
> (((horsebreakers)))



NO! NEIGH! NEVARRR!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is that an ISIS flag in the middle? Who's KAT? And what have they got against Horsebreakers?
> 
> (((horsebreakers)))


KAT = kill all Taigs, i.e. Catholics


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> (((horsebreakers)))



Doris Jnr got 'broken' by horse, didn't he? And wasn't Top Gun fond of the occasional canter?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Where the hell do they get all the pallets?



From the original pallet trees planted to celebrate the Glorious Revolution back in 1688, it is after all a great & wonderful tradition. 

Although because of the failing crop, they got topped-up recently from the Maybot's magic money tree.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Why doesn't someone just arson these things before the official lighting.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2018)

Some interesting words from Danny Morrison:



> ...Today, the UVF remains active and has recruited many young people – ‘ceasefire soldiers’ – who, ipso facto, require things to do. Local reports, observers, the media, the PSNI, all state that the organisation is still engaged in drug-dealing, extortion, threats and intimidation, punishment beatings and shootings.
> 
> Unfortunately, for working class unionist communities, the UVF is still ‘behind the mask’. And how to deflect from a scrutiny of its activities? Run up flags. Pile up pallets. Beat the drum.



Behind The Mask | Danny Morrison


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why doesn't someone just arson these things before the official lighting.



They have people guarding them at all times, the big ones anyway. Sometimes people do manage to set fire to them but they get built back up again pretty quickly. It’s not just a bunch of kids building these things there are plenty of adults with cranes and diggers and shit. Plus it takes some balls to go into these areas with a patrol bomb, set it on fire and get out alive.

There’s reports tonight that the East Belfast UVF are orchestrating violence tonight, a bus has been hijacked at gun point and set alight and there’s been sectarian tensions in Derry this past week too with shots fired. After a few years of calm it seems it’s going back to what it used to be like.


----------



## gosub (Jul 11, 2018)

Keep seeing this thread and thinking it's about the Trump protest


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Jul 12, 2018)

I see an Orange parade in County Donegal passed without problems, and had people from across ROI and NI. So, it seems that it is the British state that reinforces divisions.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I see an Orange parade in County Donegal passed without problems, and had people from across ROI and NI. So, it seems that it is the British state that reinforces divisions.



As it has done each and every year, since forever.

And there are plenty of Orange picnics/fétes and fun days in Donegal, Cavan & Monaghan... where they are simply seen as a legitimate expression of heritage, rather than a GIRUY to the local Taigs


----------



## Celyn (Jul 12, 2018)

LiamO said:


> As it has done each and every year, since forever.
> 
> And there are plenty of Orange picnics/fétes and fun days in Donegal, Cavan & Monaghan... where they are simply seen as a legitimate expression of heritage, rather than a GIRUY to the local Taigs


Honestly?  I don't doubt your truth, but the Orange types in the west of Scotland do seem to be a bit keen about "GIRUY to the local Taigs".   And very loud about it.
Anyway, for old bit of old telly fun:


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 12, 2018)

"GIRUY"? Cad é sin?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2018)

THis of course is just normal, everyday behaviour and not worthy of close scrutiny and talk. Unlike the visit of trump which everyone will be marching against

I'd go have a word with the bonfire people, but same as last year and the years before that, my gammy leg is playing up


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> "GIRUY"? Cad é sin?



GIRUY?  Get It Right Up Ye!

GIRFUY, is also used on special occasions.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 12, 2018)

GIRUY

I read that sans glasses, as GIRLY


----------



## Celyn (Jul 12, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd go have a word with the bonfire people, but same as last year and the years before that, my gammy leg is playing up


Well, if you ever do feel moved to have a chat with those people, please make sure that whatever walking-stick or crutch you might be using is not made of wood. Or anything at all likely to make friends with flames.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 13, 2018)

Orange parades can pass without incident in some places, not Belfast though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Jul 13, 2018)

"He said: “I’m really proud of my heritage so I painted a massive bowler hat on a wall.""



And that's about it for the culture, isn't it? Absent the parading lodges and anti-Catholicism is there anything tangible underneath?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2018)

Ceci n'est pas une escouade de la mort loyaliste


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2018)

'Explosive' thrown at Gerry Adams' house


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2018)

dp


----------



## Mordi (Jul 14, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why doesn't someone just arson these things before the official lighting.



From what I've been told it's usually rival areas (who'll be upstanding members of the local community) who try and light each others prematurely. Not sectarian, just local rivalry.

I don't know what other experiences are but in my hometown (mixed, calm) the flags and bonfire shit has actually been increasing in the past decade. I never saw paramilitary flags growing up there, but now some fuckers are putting them up on the main drag. I've seen a few studies saying that flags and kerbstone painting have been increasing since 1998 but it's strange to see it spreading into areas where it previously would've been unsafe.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bonfire rivalry wars. Amazing.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 15, 2018)

Mordi said:


> there, but now some fuckers are putting them up on the main drag. I've seen a few studies saying that flags and kerbstone painting have been increasing since 1998 but it's strange to see it spreading into areas where it previously would've been unsafe.



"ceasefire soldiers" people feel its ok to be involved in this shit as its low risk and the kids don't remember the troubles


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 15, 2018)

Mordi said:


> From what I've been told it's usually rival areas (who'll be upstanding members of the local community) who try and light each others prematurely. Not sectarian, just local rivalry.
> 
> I don't know what other experiences are but in my hometown (mixed, calm) the flags and bonfire shit has actually been increasing in the past decade. I never saw paramilitary flags growing up there, but now some fuckers are putting them up on the main drag. I've seen a few studies saying that flags and kerbstone painting have been increasing since 1998 but it's strange to see it spreading into areas where it previously would've been unsafe.



As a child I remember thinking how weird it was seeing the kerb stones painted in the blue white and red. It made no sense to me coming from the Republic and travelling up north to see the cousins. 
I'll never forget the border. The soldiers pointing their guns at the car because it had an Irish reg. And them demanding to see what was in the boot. A car with a family in it. 3 small kids in the back seat and they stood pointing their guns at us. My da got out and opened the boot. They told him to empty it out so he did. It was full of holiday clothes and a few gifts for the cousins which had to be unwrapped so the soldiers could see what was in the boxes. They stood watching as my da took the wrapping off and showed them what was in the boxes. Toys...games...a teapot.
That was in the mid 80s. It was like that til the agreement was signed and decommissioning took place. 

Free movement across the border is something nobody in Eire wants to lose. Its not something people want to think or say out loud but it is inevitable that a border will bring a return to violence...the hardline unionists are literally flaunting their unity with the UK. The burning of the tri colour and Sinn Fein and SDLP posters on the bonfires in Derry and Belfast is sending a clear message. They are happy to rub nationalist faces in it. And that's no way to maintain peace. No wonder there is violence in Derry and Belfast. And the political parties that should be working on ensuring peace are sat twiddling their thumbs for the past year or so. Sinn Fein have lost support. They're seen as the establishment now. They're seen by some as deserting the ordinary people in places like the Bogside.
RSF will gain ground and RIRA and NIRA will establish themselves because of this if someone doesn't step up and take control.
Brexit will have a massive impact on peace in Ireland and possibly the UK if people don't cop themselves on and get their noses to the grindstone.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 15, 2018)

Westminster is only going to take notice when the Bodies start piling up.
  May got into Bed with the DUP to save her own skin.

rest of the UK hate the dup now because they know something about them when Jezza gets in bonfires and orange sashes may well be outlawed


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 15, 2018)

likesfish said:


> "ceasefire soldiers" people feel its ok to be involved in this shit as its low risk and the kids don't remember the troubles


It was ceasefire soldiers who did the Robert McCartney murder.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 15, 2018)

Active gunmen tend to avoid getting into public brawls its not good operational security .


----------



## LiamO (Jul 16, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> It was ceasefire soldiers who did the Robert McCartney murder.



Bit of a stretch, no?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 16, 2018)

LiamO said:


> Bit of a stretch, no?


It's what I heard a few days after the event.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 18, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> 'Explosive' thrown at Gerry Adams' house



I saw that. He described as reckless and cowardly, or words to that effect.

A bit different when the bomb is outside your house Gerry? I suppose the bombs set by the IRA don't fall into the 'reckless and cowardly' category? Hypocritical piece of shit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 18, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I saw that. He described as reckless and cowardly, or words to that effect.
> 
> A bit different when the bomb is outside your house Gerry? I suppose the bombs set by the IRA don't fall into the 'reckless and cowardly' category? Hypocritical piece of shit.



Mate, did you miss the news about the peace deal?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 18, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Mate, did you miss the news about the peace deal?



From what I gather from the posts on here from our Northern Ireland members, the 'Peace Deal' seems to have an element of smoke and mirrors.

Surely you can see the irony in the director of bombers complaining when it happens to him? It was a large firework according to the police.

There are many things I dislike, but few I truly hate. Bombers come into the 'truly hate' group for me, there is a special place in hell for the scum.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 19, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I saw that. He described as reckless and cowardly, or words to that effect.
> 
> A bit different when the bomb is outside your house Gerry? I suppose the bombs set by the IRA don't fall into the 'reckless and cowardly' category? Hypocritical piece of shit.



There's a peace process going on - there's no excuse for violence or the threat of. Be it from dissidents or loyalists.

He's entitled to live his life without fear of him or his family being targetted, whatever you think of the man.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 19, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Bombers come into the 'truly hate' group for me, there is a spacial place in hell for the scum.



I quite agree.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 19, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> There's a peace process going on - there's no excuse for violence or the threat of. Be it from dissidents or loyalists.
> 
> He's entitled to live his life without fear of him or his family being targetted, whatever you think of the man.



I agree.

Surely though, you can see the irony of a bomber complaining they have been bombed? The placing of a bomb, peace process or not, is a cowardly act, one which can never be justified.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 19, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I quite agree.



<Sigh>


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 19, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I agree.
> 
> Surely though, you can see the irony of a bomber complaining they have been bombed? The placing of a bomb, peace process or not, is a cowardly act, one which can never be justified.



Perhaps if the security forces and loyalists had not terrorised his community so much, there may not have been any of these bombings. Don't forget, Mandela was an alleged bomber, too. Would you see him as a coward?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 19, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Perhaps if the security forces and loyalists had not terrorised his community so much, there may not have been any of these bombings. Don't forget, Mandela was an alleged bomber, too. Would you see him as a coward?



As far as I'm concerned the situation in Northern Ireland was a total clusterfuck.

It was handled badly by Westminster, a 'military' solution was never going to work, but so much had been committed that no government was going to just pull the army out because a. It would be seen as defeat and b. Heaven alone knows what would have happened.

I lost friends in NI, I was shot at (not a pleasant experience), we all wondered what the fuck we were doing there and were very glad to leave.

My only complaint about the peace process was that it hadn't happened sooner. Politicians have an unfortunate habit of thinking that it is so, and that makes it so. It doesn't.

Anyway, no one was hurt on this occasion, not that that makes it right.

From some of the posts on this thread though, it looks as if sectarian violence is on the rise, so the peace process is perhaps not as sound as thought.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 19, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> As far as I'm concerned the situation in Northern Ireland was a total clusterfuck.
> 
> It was handled badly by Westminster, a 'military' solution was never going to work, but so much had been committed that no government was going to just pull the army out because a. It would be seen as defeat and b. Heaven alone knows what would have happened.
> 
> ...



The sectarian violence never really went away, unfortunately. And as for the peace process, there were overtures made for dialogue which were officially rejected at the time by the British govt. On the grounds that talking to terrorists was a non starter.

The problem with the marching season is that it is an atagonistic, triumphalist series of events that seem to be more about stoking up the fires of resentment than actual positive community based celebrations. It's a culture of hatred, for many.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 19, 2018)

Tbf the peace process may have its faults but it beats the alternative.

Continue killing till Westminster gets bored  the fact that Westminster wasn’t paying any attention most days.

There is something darkly humorous about Gerry complains about being bombed and asking for information about the perpetrators.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 19, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> The sectarian violence never really went away, unfortunately. And as for the peace process, there were overtures made for dialogue which were officially rejected at the time by the British govt. On the grounds that talking to terrorists was a non starter.
> 
> The problem with the marching season is that it is an atagonistic, triumphalist series of events that seem to be more about stoking up the fires of resentment than actual positive community based celebrations. It's a culture of hatred, for many.



Until I went to NI, I regarded the Orange Order as a bit of a joke. I'd never lived anywhere that had an Orange march, it was all a bit oddball and harmless.

By fuck, how wrong a view was that.


----------



## extra dry (Jul 19, 2018)

Its the Russians.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Until I went to NI, I regarded the Orange Order as a bit of a joke. I'd never lived anywhere that had an Orange march, it was all a bit oddball and harmless.
> 
> By fuck, how wrong a view was that.



Orange marches that exist outside of the 6 counties tend to be relatively harmless and oddball. Good-natured, even. And that's the way to do it.


----------



## Sue (Jul 20, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Orange marches that exist outside of the 6 counties tend to be relatively harmless and oddball. Good-natured, even. And that's the way to do it.


Tell that to people in the West of Scotland.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2018)

Sue said:


> Tell that to people in the West of Scotland.



Tbf, I did say "tend to be relatively harmless". I've not been to Scotland but have met a few sectarian lads from there, over the years. Each and every one of them spoiling for a fight.

Does the marching season there boil over as much as it does in parts of the 6 counties?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 20, 2018)

I was clearing the yard and breaking up a pallet yesterday but suddenly had the urge to burn it. Northern German heritage, innit.


----------



## Sue (Jul 20, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Tbf, I did say "tend to be relatively harmless". I've not been to Scotland but have met a few sectarian lads from there, over the years. Each and every one of them spoiling for a fight.
> 
> Does the marching season there boil over as much as it does in parts of the 6 counties?


I'm sure it's not as bad as in the North of Ireland but ime it's certainly not harmless or good natured either.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2018)

Sue said:


> I'm sure it's not as bad as in the North of Ireland but ime it's certainly not harmless or good natured either.



Scottish sectarianism doesn't get much coverage, hence my asking. I'm used to hearing about triumphalist marches down the Garavaghy Rd, or people intimidating young children on their way to school. So when marches (like in Donegal) pass without incident, that's a "positive" in my book. I seen a march in Chester many years ago (wasn't expecting that on my visit) and it was quiet compared to the images we'd see on UTV/RTE/BBC NI each year.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 20, 2018)

there's one in Portsmouth which is a bit  always thought they'd turn up in Lewis but then again nobody really means the anti-catholicism there


----------



## Mordi (Jul 21, 2018)

I've always thought it a shame the Orange Order hasn't invited the Lodge from Ghana over.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> There are many things I dislike, but few I truly hate. Bombers come into the 'truly hate' group for me, there is a special place in hell for the scum.



You were literally in the actual army.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 21, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> You were literally in the actual army.



As you should know, and indeed do know, the bombers I refer to on this thread are the absolutely foul dregs of humanity who place bombs to kill innocent people. This was something the IRA and Protestant terrorist groups did. It was and is unforgivable, and if anyone deserves a place in hell, they do. Utter and absolute scum.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 21, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> As you should know, and indeed do know, the bombers I refer to on this thread are the absolutely foul dregs of humanity who place bombs to kill innocent people. This was something the IRA and Protestant terrorist groups did. It was and is unforgivable, and if anyone deserves a place in hell, they do. Utter and absolute scum.



Afghanistan, Iraq, Northern Ireland, nary an innocent soul killed by the British Army eh?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> As you should know, and indeed do know, the bombers I refer to on this thread are the absolutely foul dregs of humanity who place bombs to kill innocent people. This was something the IRA and Protestant terrorist groups did. It was and is unforgivable, and if anyone deserves a place in hell, they do. Utter and absolute scum.



Iraq Body Count


----------



## N_igma (Jul 21, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> As you should know, and indeed do know, the bombers I refer to on this thread are the absolutely foul dregs of humanity who place bombs to kill innocent people.



Dresden.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 21, 2018)

N_igma said:


> Dresden.



Nah Sas already thinks Bomber Harris was alright. Cos Coventry and stuff.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 21, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Nah Sas already thinks Bomber Harris was alright. Cos Coventry and stuff.



Ah I see well the IRA were right because of centuries of oppression preceding their formation...go figure.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 21, 2018)

N_igma said:


> Dresden.



Great stuff. Is that really your best response? 

Dresden was bombed in WWII, for reasons that at that time were judged valid. Hindsight is a wonderful tool, but still, there is division between historians as to whether the bombing of Dresden was justified or not.

There is no comparison between the actions of a nation at war, defending its very existence and sewer rat scum who placed the bomb in the chippie on the Shankill Road, killing eight innocent people and wounding 50. There is no defence for bombers, they were/are cowardly fucking scum.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 21, 2018)

N_igma said:


> Ah I see well the IRA were right because of centuries of oppression preceding their formation...go figure.



Oh, I know where your sympathies lie. That is something you will have to live with, assuming you have any vestige of a conscience.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 21, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Nah Sas already thinks Bomber Harris was alright. Cos Coventry and stuff.



<Sigh>


----------



## N_igma (Jul 21, 2018)

You do realise that the Shankill bomb was meant for a group of UDA members who were to meet above the chip shop but exploded prematurely? As you say 



Sasaferrato said:


> Hindsight is a wonderful tool



FWIW I think the people who done the Shankhill bombing were cowards, there is no way you can condone even planning an action like that knowing there was a possibility of mass civilian casualties. 

The IRA were NOT angels and there were many aspects of their campaign that I disagree with and I can admit that despite being a Republican myself. I just find it funny that you have such disdain for an organisation like the IRA when the very organisation you were a member of carried out way way worse atrocities throughout its existence.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Great stuff. Is that really your best response?
> 
> Dresden was bombed in WWII, for reasons that at that time were judged valid. Hindsight is a wonderful tool, but still, there is division between historians as to whether the bombing of Dresden was justified or not.
> 
> There is no comparison between the actions of a nation at war, defending its very existence and sewer rat scum who placed the bomb in the chippie on the Shankill Road, killing eight innocent people and wounding 50. There is no defence for bombers, they were/are cowardly fucking scum.



As cowardly as the actions of the British Army in the 6 counties and elsewhere. 

Are you going to hell as well?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 21, 2018)

I think I've made myself entirely clear. I have nothing further to say.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 21, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> As cowardly as the actions of the British Army in the 6 counties and elsewhere.
> 
> Are you going to hell as well?



What, wearing an identifiable uniform, whilst the IRA in civilian clothes went about their murderous ways?


----------



## N_igma (Jul 21, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think I've made myself entirely clear. I have nothing further to say.



The sign of someone who has been well and truly defeated...like the British army


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think I've made myself entirely clear. I have nothing further to say.


fucking predictable cap doffing idiot, pathetic


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> What, wearing an identifiable uniform, whilst the IRA in civilian clothes went about their murderous ways?



Don't forget the UDA, UFF and other players as well.


----------



## Arbeter Fraynd (Jul 21, 2018)

likesfish said:


> there's one in Portsmouth which is a bit  always thought they'd turn up in Lewis but then again nobody really means the anti-catholicism there



Lewis is a schlep from Portsmouth, although it also has some anti-Catholic sentiment... Lewes would be more conveniet


----------



## Poi E (Jul 21, 2018)

ddraig said:


> fucking predictable cap doffing idiot, pathetic



A bit hard. Man trained in the British system sees a country disappearing before his eyes. Reflex is to defend the present order.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2018)

Poi E said:


> A bit hard. Man trained in the British system sees a country disappearing before his eyes. Reflex is to defend the present order.


What country "disappearing before his eyes"???


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 21, 2018)

ddraig said:


> What country "disappearing before his eyes"???


He's a brit living in Scotland


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 21, 2018)

You'll forgive me if I have no sympathy for loyalist or the IRA bombers, regardless of the reasons the bombs were planted. Bombs are indiscriminate and liable to kill randoms which is never good. I can however understand why the Ra got to that stage given the shit that was going on to Catholics in the place.

The DUP and orange order are the biggest threat to stability though, they are the reason the IRA found such fertile recruiting grounds. Oppression, intimidation, corruption and it's still going on st the highest level with them. Compared to them the modern IRA is small time, it's doing a bit of crime and a bit of dodgy dealing but the DUP is deeply suspect and the entire lot can fuck off.

Norn is and was a mess, the army should never have been sent in to do a policemans job and that's squarely on the British government for letting it get to that stage.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 21, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think I've made myself entirely clear. I have nothing further to say.



Of course you haven't, you're a hypocritical prick. Picked up on Dresden because you liked your argument, ignored Iraq, Afghanistan and NI because it would have showed you up.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 21, 2018)

Labour up in Scotland are starting to get quite close to the orangy types.

(oooh..and apparently there is no such word as orangy)


----------



## likesfish (Jul 21, 2018)

Nobody came out of the troubles with any sense of honor PIRA certainly not for the sheer cowardly evil of the proxy bombing campaign would be hard to beat not that anybody else was much above. The only notable fact is the security forces took way more casualties than they inflicted which isn't the norm for these sort of conflicts. The IRA failed in their aim, unfortunately, the whole sorry mess dragged on decades and thousands of deaths centuries of prison time and countless injuries more because the Loyalists Unionists were cunts the British Government didn't care and SF/IRA thought they were all Michael Collins. spooks got to play murder games while nobody had a better idea.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 16, 2018)

Jamie, god love him, needs to go to specsavers.

He looks at a banner with THIS on it ...







and sees a Provie in a balaclava  







Unionist Makes Royal Tit Of Himself In Desperate Attempt To Be Offended | Balls.ie

Unionist activist mistakes Munster crest for a 'masked terrorist'


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 16, 2018)

LiamO said:


> Jamie, god love him, needs to go to specsavers.
> 
> He looks at a banner with THIS on it ...
> 
> ...



Lol....plonker....


----------



## LiamO (Nov 16, 2018)

Surely he should know by now that Republicans are actually quite good at painting/art and never have square headed, balaclava-wearing chaps on their murals/banners. Unlike some...


----------



## Mordi (Nov 16, 2018)

LiamO said:


> Surely he should know by now that Republicans are actually quite good at painting/art and never have square headed, balaclava-wearing chaps on their murals/banners. Unlike some...



I found this article offering a few explanations on why you don't see so many balaclavas on walls in Republican areas interesting. Argues that there wasn't so much control of walls or artists by paramilitaries and there was a wider frame to draw from. I've definitely seen murals in Loyalist areas referencing Celtic mythology (not just Cuchullainn) and wider history but it makes sense that if it's the local hardmen calling the shots then it'll tend to be lots of guns and badges.

I remember some Alsatian friends (as in from Alsace) coming home to find their gable end house had a fresh UFF piece daubed on the side. They were predictably horrified, although I have to say that everyone else found the incongruity hilarious. Which I think says something about the time. That's literally one of the functions of pieces like this, to make those who 'don't belong' feel unwelcome.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Great stuff. Is that really your best response?
> 
> Dresden was bombed in WWII, for reasons that at that time were judged valid. Hindsight is a wonderful tool, but still, there is division between historians as to whether the bombing of Dresden was justified or not.
> 
> There is no comparison between the actions of a nation at war, defending its very existence and sewer rat scum who placed the bomb in the chippie on the Shankill Road, killing eight innocent people and wounding 50. There is no defence for bombers, they were/are cowardly fucking scum.



Tell that to your airforce... (Serbia, Iraq, Afghanistan) you hypocritical, Imperialist, tory wankstain.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 17, 2018)

unrepentant85 said:


> View attachment 152712



100 LOLs


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 17, 2018)

LiamO said:


> Tell that to your airforce... (Serbia, Iraq, Afghanistan) you hypocritical, Imperialist, tory wankstain.



By the ad hom attack, you have lost your argument, not hat yo actually had one. You really are a pathetic person, I should feel sorry for you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 14, 2019)

Sorry, they say

Police admit failings over loyalist deaths


----------



## LiamO (Jul 7, 2020)

Meanwhile in Belfast....

"It's the most wonderful time of the year..."

Getting ready to celebrate their 'whiteness' as well as their Brateesh-ness. Fingers on the pulse etc...


----------



## Poi E (Jul 8, 2020)

Good, good. Broadcast the gift of the British Empire far and wide. Remind people of why Britain should never, ever be trusted.


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2020)

LiamO said:


> Meanwhile in Belfast....
> 
> "It's the most wonderful time of the year..."
> 
> ...


Is that a Norwegian flag? What's that about?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 8, 2020)

I can see why they like the British Army so much. Former squaddie in the imperial race hate forces writes The British invented racism, the Americans perfected it


----------



## LiamO (Jul 8, 2020)

Sue said:


> Is that a Norwegian flag? What's that about?



Good question.

I just looked this up and it's actually a Loyalist Bar in Benidorm (next door to the NI Supporters Club bar). So I assume that the Norwegian flag is there  a) To entice unsuspecting Norwegian tourists in to partake of "Are Kulcha" and b) because it is red, white and blue?

Here's the classy hordes celebrating "The Twalf" outside the same bar - including them singing (32 mins) "The famines over, why don't you go home"... to Irsh Catholics... whilst in a foreign (mostly Catholic) country. God Bless King Billy!


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2020)

LiamO said:


> Good question.
> 
> I just looked this up and it's actually a Loyalist Bar in Benidorm (next door to the NI Supporters Club bar). So I assume that the Norwegian flag is there  a) To entice unsuspecting Norwegian tourists in to partake of "Are Kulcha" and b) because it is red, white and blue?
> 
> Here's the classy hordes celebrating "The Twalf" outside the same bar - including them singing (32 mins) "The famines over, why don't you go home"... to Irsh Catholics... whilst in a foreign (mostly Catholic) country. God Bless King Billy!




I wonder how many Norwegians tourists are in Benidorm waiting to be enticed.   (As a Scottish person, have to say the Saltire wouldn't entice me in but guess I've more experience of this kind of thing than random Norwegians.)


----------



## LiamO (Jul 8, 2020)

for those unfamiliar with "The Famine Song" here it is is all it's "Glory"



I often wonder where they would have been
If we hadn't have taken them in
Fed them and washed them
Thousands in Glasgow alone
From Ireland they came
Brought us nothing but trouble and shame
Well the famine is over
Why don't they go home?

Now Athenry Mike was a thief
And Large John he was fully briefed
And that wee traitor from Castlemilk
Turned his back on his own
They've all their Papists in Rome
They have U2 and Bono
Well the famine is over
Why don't they go home?

INSTRUMENTAL

Now they raped and fondled their kids
That's what those perverts from the darkside did
And they swept it under the carpet
and Large John he hid
Their evils seeds have been sown
Cause they're not of our own
Well the famine is over
Why don't you go home?

Now Timmy don't take it from me
Cause if you know your history
You've persecuted thousands of people
In Ireland alone
You turned on the lights
Fuelled U boats by night
That's how you repay us
It's time to go home.


----------



## splonkydoo (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## kropotkin (Jul 8, 2020)

That's......not very good


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> That's......not very good


Literally _on any level_


----------



## campanula (Jul 8, 2020)

Fuck me. flabberghasted.


----------



## phillm (Jul 8, 2020)

We are literally only two heartbeats away from King Billy's return....


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2020)

The Thornlie Boys have a website which I won't link to. I'd no idea they were Scottish...sorry...British.  (The red, white and blueness of their home page will make your eyes bleed.)


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 8, 2020)

LiamO said:


> Good question.
> 
> I just looked this up and it's actually a Loyalist Bar in Benidorm (next door to the NI Supporters Club bar). So I assume that the Norwegian flag is there  a) To entice unsuspecting Norwegian tourists in to partake of "Are Kulcha" and b) because it is red, white and blue?
> 
> Here's the classy hordes celebrating "The Twalf" outside the same bar - including them singing (32 mins) "The famines over, why don't you go home"... to Irsh Catholics... whilst in a foreign (mostly Catholic) country. God Bless King Billy!




I'd kind of like it if the Spanish deported then all but any any orange bigot not in this country is an improvement.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2020)

Palestinian flag? Cos the Taigs support the Palestinians. 

Antifa flag? Cos the Taigs support Anti-Fascism?

Bobby Storey banner. Well, they can't help themselves, can they?


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2020)

And this year's favourite...

Take a while to let it sink in... "Culture over Covid".

And despite Bobby Storey's name being in every paper for two weeks... "End of Storie"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 8, 2021)

£20,000 and got some council funding.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 277511View attachment 277512View attachment 277513
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see they're socially distancing with their shredded wheat mountain.

🙄


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Nice to see they're socially distancing with their shredded wheat mountain.
> 
> 🙄


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


>



Them's the ones. 😁

I can imagine them all having those for brekkie piled high in a big fuck off union jack bowl next Monday morning...🙂
Maybe an edible little mini Taig toy included in the box...to pop on top..

😁


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Them's the ones. 😁
> 
> I can imagine them all having those for brekkie piled high in a big fuck off union jack bowl next Monday morning...🙂
> Maybe an edible little mini Taig toy included in the box...to pop on top..
> ...



It's tragic, though. This archaic triumphalist shite. It's going to be some kind of mayhem when the 32 counties are together again.

Still. Can't make an omlette, etc.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's tragic, though. This archaic triumphalist shite. It's going to be some kind of mayhem when the 32 counties are together again.
> 
> Still. Can't make an omlette, etc.




Of course it's tragic.

But until they see the absolute idiocy and comical lunacy of it all there just wont be a change.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Of course it's tragic.
> 
> But until they see the absolute idiocy and comical lunacy of it all there just wont be a change.



Aye.

But _there's none so blind as those..._


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 277511View attachment 277512View attachment 277513
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit! A crane to build a bonfire.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's tragic, though. This archaic triumphalist shite. It's going to be some kind of mayhem when the *32 counties are together again.*
> 
> Still. Can't make an omlette, etc.



What makes you think Eire wants NI? Do they not have enough problems already?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 8, 2021)

I really wish someone would just set fire to it before their big racist festival officially starts


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> What makes you think Eire wants NI? Do they not have enough problems already?



Um..I'd say if it happened that many would not say no. 
The cost is a whole other discussion.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 8, 2021)

Good to see one of them has a hi-viz on.  Got to think safety first when building a visible from space fire metres away from homes.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> What makes you think Eire wants NI? Do they not have enough problems already?



We'll take Scotland as well, while we're at it


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> We'll take Scotland as well, while we're at it



That is a can of worms that you really do not want.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is a can of worms that you really do not want.



But you're happy to hang on to us Irish worms


----------



## likesfish (Jul 8, 2021)

Think the Irish would like the 6 counties back as long as UK took responsibility for the fuckwits. 
Maybe a simple test needs to be applied? 


Something like this except aimed at spotting people who don't thi k catholics are humans?


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 8, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I really wish someone would just set fire to it before their big racist festival officially starts



They would literally go apeshit though.
And it would spark retalliations. Only they'd probably burn a few homes down in a nationalist estate, instead of a pile of shite.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 8, 2021)

God, I was in Belfast late June 2015. I felt so uncomfortable. Luckily I had the foresight to stay in  Catholic area which put me much more at ease. 

Saw tons of these towers......


I went to see Aunt Audery over in a Protestant area.....felt very anxious. Aunty gave me 45 mins of her time, despite not seeing her since 1980....I was too much with my red afro and big boots   

I purposely waited till her husband - Uncle Norman had died.....vile man! Ex RUC shouty and made my aunt live on a pittance. When he died he left her enough to buy a row of houses and she understandably was super bitter because by this time she was mid 70's and could only imagine what kind of life they could of lived. 

She is in a home now and has dementia.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 277511View attachment 277512View attachment 277513
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t slip!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> We'll take Scotland as well, while we're at it


I believe that's how all this started. The Scots moving to what is now Scotland from Ireland, then moving back once they'd gone all hardcore protestant.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 8, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I really wish someone would just set fire to it before their big racist festival officially starts


the cops would consider it sectarian crime against culture, or if their UDA security caught you, your legs or your life.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 8, 2021)

flypanam said:


> the cops would consider it sectarian crime against culture, or if their UDA security caught you, your legs or your life.



Maybe it could just be drowned in milk then?


----------



## dessiato (Jul 8, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> God, I was in Belfast late June 2015. I felt so uncomfortable. Luckily I had the foresight to stay in  Catholic area which put me much more at ease.
> 
> Saw tons of these towers......
> 
> ...


That's so very sad.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 8, 2021)

I keep getting told by an Irish friend I should visit Belfast. My regiment was there, I think I'll stay away.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> But you're happy to hang on to us Irish worms


I personally couldn't give a tuppeny fuck about whether six become 22. I don't live there, it has fuck all to do with me.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 8, 2021)

Rather than get the people of NI to vote on reunification, with all the trouble that would entail, they should instead ask the U.K. if they want to keep the six counties or not. Auction it off if there’s a no vote.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I personally couldn't give a tuppeny fuck about whether six become 22. I don't live there, it has fuck all to do with me.


32 shirley?


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 277511View attachment 277512View attachment 277513
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could someone photoshop that into a breakfast cereal bowl? 

😁


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I personally couldn't give a tuppeny fuck about whether six become 22. I don't live there, it has fuck all to do with me.


 
Any countries or conflicts you do give a tuppenny fuck about?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2021)

Hey guys, it's all been blown out of proportion, it's just "a family bonfire for a family people", nothing contentious about it


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2021)

Bonfire wankers


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 8, 2021)

fully burst out laughing at him delivering the line "it's a small bonfire" while stood in front of the fucking thing.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 8, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hey guys, it's all been blown out of proportion, it's just "a family bonfire for a family people", nothing contentious about it





"Built by the kids in the area..." Jeez they must be giants. 

"Family bonfire for family people..."

🤣🤣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2021)

Bold is the man who stands in front of a bonfire in a trackie like that


----------



## flypanam (Jul 9, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bold is the man who stands in front of a bonfire in a trackie like that


Dunno how they can call it a bonfire, there's no tyres on it. It's not a 12th without the smell of burning rubber.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> "Built by the kids in the area..." Jeez they must be giants.
> 
> "Family bonfire for family people..."
> 
> 🤣🤣


'Small bonfire'

Literally taller than the house it's built next to.

Which in itself is a bit risky.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> 'Small bonfire'
> 
> Literally taller than the house it's built next to.
> 
> Which in itself is a bit risky.


When I was travelling by cab from West to East Belfast there were quite a lot of burnt out flats and buildings. The taxi driver told us that houses often got set alight by accident due to the huge bonfires, but also especially in East Belfast there had been increasing incidents of immigrants being burnt out of their flats .


----------



## pogofish (Jul 9, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Rather than get the people of NI to vote on reunification, with all the trouble that would entail, they should instead ask the U.K. if they want to keep the six counties or not. Auction it off if there’s a no vote.



Am I right in remembering that the Act of Union for Ireland, was like for Scotland, an Incorporative Union?

If so, then the rest of UK population has absolutely no say in the matter and no such vote could be taken, the people of NI are only people who could vote to change it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Any countries or conflicts you do give a tuppenny fuck about?



In what way?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> In what way?



Well, y'know - the opposite of not giving a tuppenny fuck about Iteland


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, y'know - the opposite of not giving a tuppenny fuck about Iteland



You are rather a twisted character, aren't you? Quite nasty in fact, deliberately 'misunderstanding', in order to try and justify a snide remark.

I did not, as you are well aware, say I didn't give a fuck about Ireland per se, I said that I didn't give a fuck if Ireland reunited, which, as you are well aware, is not the same as not giving a fuck about Ireland.

Just fuck off now laddie, and annoy someone else.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> You are rather a twisted character, aren't you? Quite nasty in fact, deliberately 'misunderstanding', in order to try and justify a snide remark.
> 
> I did not, as you are well aware, say I didn't give a fuck about Ireland per se, I said that I didn't give a fuck if Ireland reunited, which, as you are well aware, is not the same as giving a fuck about Ireland.
> 
> Just fuck off now laddie, and annoy someone else.



Hmmm.

So you do give a fuck.


Make your mind up, soldier boy.

Also, tiocfaidh ar la!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> So you do give a fuck.
> 
> ...


Enough of your shit. Off you go.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Enough of your shit. Off you go.



The days of the oppressors telling the Irish where to go are over.

Laddie.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> You are rather a twisted character, aren't you? Quite nasty in fact, deliberately 'misunderstanding', in order to try and justify a snide remark.
> 
> I did not, as you are well aware, say I didn't give a fuck about Ireland per se, I said that I didn't give a fuck if Ireland reunited, which, as you are well aware, is not the same as giving a fuck about Ireland.
> 
> Just fuck off now laddie, and annoy someone else.



It's the way you say 'Laddie ' Sasaferrato  🤣


----------



## flypanam (Jul 9, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hey guys, it's all been blown out of proportion, it's just "a family bonfire for a family people", nothing contentious about it



Family bonfire, sectarian golf is such a family game 








						Watch: First Minister condemns man filmed driving golf balls into New Lodge from Tigers Bay bonfire
					

First Minister Paul Givan has condemned a young man who was filmed driving golf balls from the top of a bonfire in Tigers Bay into the nearby New Lodge estate.




					m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 9, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> View attachment 277695
> It's the way you say 'Laddie ' Sasaferrato  🤣



Quite apt, as a SNCO responsible for the discipline of young trainees. 

Three levels of 'in the shit'.

1. Given name... shit not deep.

2. Laddie... shit deepening.

2. Pte Jones... shit very deep.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 10, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 277511View attachment 277512View attachment 277513
> They are increasingly out on a limb. Batshit attitudes. Celebrating their own unique culture.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N_igma (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice little before and after picture of the Limavady bonfire which was set alight at 6am this morning. Fuck them.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 10, 2021)

This will probably come across as a sneering Englishman list (and it's not meant to): 
But this whole this reminds me of the Family Fun Day in Phoenix Nights.


----------



## tim (Jul 10, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is a can of worms that you really do not want.


Given the enthusiasm for all things Ulster Scot amongst elements of the Unionist community, a United Kingdom of Scotland and Northern Ireland sounds like it could be a runner.


----------



## A380 (Jul 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> The days of the oppressors telling the Irish where to go are over.
> 
> Laddie.


I thought you thought they weren’t. I thought the point was that we were still oppressing you which is why you are still (probably quite rightly) trying to get us to fuck off.

Glad to know that I can stop feeling guilty about it now then. Leaves more capacity to feel guilty about all the other shit  stuff we’ve done.


----------



## A380 (Jul 10, 2021)

tim said:


> Given the enthusiasm for all things Ulster Scot amongst elements of the Unionist community, a United Kingdom of Scotland and Northern Ireland sounds like it could be a runner.


I’d give the Scottish independence today if they promised to take Northern Ireland as part of the deal.

Although then the Welsh would be stuck on their own with us…


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2021)

A380 said:


> I’d give the Scottish independence today if they promised to take Northern Ireland as part of the deal.
> 
> Although then the Welsh would be stuck on their own with us


Thank you, but no. We have enough sectarian bollocks of our own without importing more.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thank you, but no. We have enough sectarian bollocks of our own without importing more.



Or exporting more


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2021)

This thread has made something come to mind for the first time in years.

FATLAD

Virtual lollipop to the first person that 'translates' it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> This thread has made something come to mind for the first time in years.
> 
> FATLAD
> 
> Virtual lollipop to the first person that 'translates' it.



Sorry, don't speak unionist


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> This thread has made something come to mind for the first time in years.
> 
> FATLAD
> 
> Virtual lollipop to the first person that 'translates' it.


Fermanagh Antrim Tyrone Derry Armagh Down


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2021)

Athos said:


> Fermanagh Antrim Tyrone Derry Armagh Down



Have a 🍡  

It was taught in the Education Promotion Course to remind us of the six counties.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2021)

Watch: Huge Portadown bonfire collapse – people took unnecessary risks by being too close, says unionist
					

A Portadown councillor has said it was a “miracle” no one was killed in a bonfire collapse in the Co Armagh town.




					m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk
				




HUGE PRECARIOUS LEANING TOWER OF FLAMMABLE OBJECTS SET ABLAZE NEXT TO MAIN ROAD - YOU WON'T BELIEVE WHAT HAPPENED NEXT etc


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2021)

Athos said:


> Fermanagh Antrim Tyrone Derry Armagh Down


That's FATDAD 
Did you get it wrong Sasaferrato?


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 11, 2021)

Everyone learned FATDAD


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 11, 2021)

oddly my da birthday is the 12th

and the sister in antrium tends to visist us all with the family


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> That's FATDAD
> Did you get it wrong Sasaferrato?



Fermanagh, Antrim, Tyrone, Londonderry, Armagh and  Down.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 11, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> That's FATDAD
> Did you get it wrong Sasaferrato?


His lot call it Londonderry.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2021)

Derry, aka Free Derry.

Part of the occupied 6 counties in Ireland, the Irish Isles.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 11, 2021)

As a teen, me and my pals boycotted the 12th and went to the woods to get wasted instead - occasionally bursting into traditional song:

“Oh it was black and it was beautiful
 And was bought in East Ardoyne.
 It was smoked in Derry, Aughrim, Enniskillen & the Boyne.
 Oh my father smoked it in his youth
 In the bygone days of yore
 So it’s on the 12th I love to smoke
 The hash my father scored”


----------



## A380 (Jul 11, 2021)

I’m a Martian.



Not down this road you’re not….


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> As a teen, me and my pals boycotted the 12th and went to the woods to get wasted instead - occasionally bursting into traditional song:
> 
> “Oh it was black and it was beautiful
> And was scored in East Ardoyne.
> ...


A vast improvement on the original.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 11, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> This will probably come across as a sneering Englishman list (and it's not meant to):
> But this whole this reminds me of the Family Fun Day in Phoenix Nights.



I on the other hand will happily sneer at the Bonfire Berks. Plastic patriots, the lot of 'em. They'd run a mile if they were asked to actually live in Britain along with the majority of their "fellow" Brits, who in addition to not painting their street kerbs in flag colours, could also be non-white, or LGBT, or non-Protestant. Plenty of Brits take the piss out of the Royals, which certainly fills _my_ heart with national pride. When I look across the Irish sea towards this country's biggest colony, I don't recognise the land I gaze upon. I find all the flags and sectarian bonfire bullshit to be far more foreign to me than women in hijabs or exotic foods in the shops. The great irony is that it is Britain's imperial past which has lead to this, a past which is often hailed by the same Colonel Blimp types who decry the present.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I on the other hand will happily sneer at the Bonfire Berks. Plastic patriots, the lot of 'em. They'd run a mile if they were asked to actually live in Britain along with the majority of their "fellow" Brits, who in addition to not painting their street kerbs in flag colours, could also be non-white, or LGBT, or non-Protestant. Plenty of Brits take the piss out of the Royals, which certainly fills _my_ heart with national pride. When I look across the Irish sea towards this country's biggest colony, I don't recognise the land I gaze upon. I find all the flags and sectarian bonfire bullshit to be far more foreign to me than women in hijabs or exotic foods in the shops. The great irony is that it is Britain's imperial past which has lead to this, a past which is often hailed by the same Colonel Blimp types who decry the present.


Ulster Loyalism has much more to do with ‘not being Irish’ than it does being British. It’s a hyper-nationalist identity moulded through centuries of hatred, bigotry and discrimination.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 11, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> This will probably come across as a sneering Englishman list (and it's not meant to):
> But this whole this reminds me of the Family Fun Day in Phoenix Nights.



No it’s 10 times more ridiculous than that. Then on the 12th you get to see the “Cosplay Brits’ Parade” with their stupid fucking bowler hats. 

Borrowed this from the “Bandwidth” thread


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 11, 2021)

I do wonder what version of Englabd/Britain they're after though.
I've lived here all myself and I've never seen it. 
My aunt lives in the states, and owned an English Tea Rooms for years, I wonder of its so.ethibg similar to that. 
Just without the Catholics, Gays, black people, etc.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 11, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> I do wonder what version of Englabd/Britain they're after though.
> I've lived here all myself and I've never seen it.
> My aunt lives in the states, and owned an English Tea Rooms for years, I wonder of its so.ethibg similar to that.
> Just without the Catholics, Gays, black people, etc.



I'd say they're miles away from the quaint English tearoom set... 
🤣


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 11, 2021)

N_igma said:


> Nice little before and after picture of the Limavady bonfire which was set alight at 6am this morning. Fuck them.


who set it alight?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2021)

One thing I've always meant to ask, where do they get all the pallets? There must be hundreds of pallets in some of those bonfires.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I on the other hand will happily sneer at the Bonfire Berks. Plastic patriots, the lot of 'em. They'd run a mile if they were asked to actually live in Britain along with the majority of their "fellow" Brits, who in addition to not painting their street kerbs in flag colours, could also be non-white, or LGBT, or non-Protestant. Plenty of Brits take the piss out of the Royals, which certainly fills _my_ heart with national pride. When I look across the Irish sea towards this country's biggest colony, I don't recognise the land I gaze upon. I find all the flags and sectarian bonfire bullshit to be far more foreign to me than women in hijabs or exotic foods in the shops. The great irony is that it is Britain's imperial past which has lead to this, a past which is often hailed by the same Colonel Blimp types who decry the present.



They could move to Larkhall, they wouldn't realise they had left Ireland.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 11, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> One thing I've always meant to ask, where do they get all the pallets? There must be hundreds of pallets in some of those bonfires.


Pallet makers, obvs. I used to order them for my factory, £1.20 each, 100 at a time


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> One thing I've always meant to ask, where do they get all the pallets? There must be hundreds of pallets in some of those bonfires.



Hundreds?



> It is ready for Sunday’s 11th Night festivities to usher in another 12th of July proclaiming of all things Orange. But it is so high and so unstable that several ratchet ties of the sort used to secure loads on the backs of lorries have been lashed on to it in the hope of holding it in place.
> 
> *“That there’s 16,000 pallets,”* says Big Bob, who is indeed big and is munching his way through a packet of crisps. “How high? I’ll tell you how high. That there’s 147 feet.”
> 
> *The pallets cost about £20,000 (€23,000*) – about £1 for the untreated wood and up to £10 for the heavy-duty, blue- or red-painted ones, though Bob insists that the £20,000 also pays for what will be a big fun day for local children as well.











						‘We’re here protecting our identity’: Watchful eyes on 11th Night bonfires
					

There’s a ‘£10,000 bounty’, says one man guarding a 147ft-tall pyre in Co Antrim




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> who set it alight?


Not sure but it was burnt because the pallets were painted green, white and orange. If they didn’t paint them that colours it would’ve been left alone.

They want to raise tensions by doing that in a mixed religious community so they shouldn’t be surprised if people took umbrage to that and burnt it down before it was meant to be burnt.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> One thing I've always meant to ask, where do they get all the pallets? There must be hundreds of pallets in some of those bonfires.


They have fundraisers throughout the year to buy them. Some factories give old ones away for free and there have been reports of factories being threatened to give them away too.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2021)

N_igma said:


> They have fundraisers throughout the year to buy them. Some factories give old ones away for free and there have been reports of factories being threatened to give them away too.



I remember reports of them being stolen too.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 11, 2021)

N_igma said:


> Not sure but it was burnt because the pallets were painted green, white and orange. If they didn’t paint them that colours it would’ve been left alone.
> 
> They want to raise tensions by doing that in a mixed religious community so they shouldn’t be surprised if people took umbrage to that and burnt it down before it was meant to be burnt.


well if it was the nationalist commnunity who lit it then it was a fuck you to the unionists and vice versa, because wasnt there some H&S concerns, and talk of dismantling it


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Hundreds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Protecting their identity? 

Burning a pile of used pallets.....


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> ‘We’re here protecting our identity’: Watchful eyes on 11th Night bonfires
> 
> 
> There’s a ‘£10,000 bounty’, says one man guarding a 147ft-tall pyre in Co Antrim
> ...



Those bonfires look an ideal target for a drone.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> well if it was the nationalist commnunity who lit it then it was a fuck you to the unionists and vice versa, because wasnt there some H&S concerns, and talk of dismantling it



That’s a different bonfire. And we know it’s only because it was painted in the Irish Tricolour because it wasn’t painted that way in previous years and it was left untouched then and other bonfires in the town were left untouched too.

As far as I’m concerned it deserved to get burnt and those who decided to paint it take all the blame.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 11, 2021)

N_igma said:


> That’s a different bonfire. And we know it’s only because it was painted in the Irish Tricolour because it wasn’t painted that way in previous years and it was left untouched then and other bonfires in the town were left untouched too.
> 
> As far as I’m concerned it deserved to get burnt and those who decided to paint it take all the blame.




In fairness they were going to burn it anyway so they cant really complain.  

😁


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2021)

It would be a slam-dunk Dragons Den pitch - a Shinner-linked pallet manufacturing company guaranteed to pick up orders from Loyalist groups, with payment underwritten by British state-funded community grants


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 11, 2021)

N_igma said:


> They have fundraisers throughout the year to buy them. Some factories give old ones away for free and there have been reports of *factories being threatened* to give them away too.



How surprising. 

What an absolute waste of resources, and also an unnecessary CO2 generator.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 11, 2021)

now if i was a sneaky catholic lving in north ireland

I would be going out tonight just after 20:30 with some flares


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> now if i was a sneaky catholic lving in north ireland
> 
> I would be going out tonight just after 20:30 with some flares


Most of us go on holidays this time of year to get away from it. I wouldn’t be seen dead near one of them. Too dangerous.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 11, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Protecting their identity?
> 
> Burning a pile of used pallets.....


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 11, 2021)

N_igma said:


> Most of us go on holidays this time of year to get away from it. I wouldn’t be seen dead near one of them. Too dangerous.



Cannie blame you , and can understand the holiday plan seeming as the school are out as well
fuck being near one of them


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2021)

N_igma said:


> Most of us go on holidays this time of year to get away from it. I wouldn’t be seen dead near one of them. Too dangerous.



I remember the flood of people from the north arriving in Tramore, this time of the year.


----------



## A380 (Jul 11, 2021)

The blue pallets are almost definitely nicked. They belong to a transport company who do end to end logistics and have them on special order. They are multi use. If you see blue pallets mixed with others then those blue ones are nicked too.

Plus their is a pallet shortage in the Uk. When we were in the EU we lobbied hard that wood packing from third party states should be treated against tree diseases and marked to show it had been treated . Now we are a third party country then that’s buggered us….


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 11, 2021)

The burning of national symbols must be called out for what it is – an act of hate

"In some areas, families are forced to either flee their homes and businesses completely or have them boarded up, blocking out all windows and light due to the highly dangerous proximity of an often-illegal bonfire. Instead of removing these bonfires for the betterment of those whose lives are at immediate risk, resources are often instead dedicated toward attempting to hose down buildings rather than the bonfires themselves. Residents in such communities are also forced to endure what can amount to months on end of anti-social behaviour, left with a wasteland of scorched earth and toxic remains.
..........

As Northern Ireland teeters on the cusp of change, these archaic expressions of anti-Irish sentiment, compounded with environmental damage and risk to well-being, will do little to appeal to this region’s growing middle ground. Without substantial reform including the prohibition of sectarian hate speech, calls for violence and the burning of flags and effigies, we risk losing another generation of young loyalists to the pit of sectarianism and hate."


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 11, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> One thing I've always meant to ask, where do they get all the pallets? There must be hundreds of pallets in some of those bonfires.



In summary I think:

*passing the hat around in the pub
*opportunistic choring
*sending two heavy set middle aged men in Crombies round to the pallet gaffer's portacabin and after a brief and enlightening discussion on the "familay communitay" nature of the event, spliced with an intellectually dazzling dialectical reference to the man's kneecaps, family, and car, the firm made a spontaneous, entirely voluntary and very generous donation to the pyre, _or_;
*said pallet gaffer is a raging bigot himself and is one of the men in Crombies in his spare time

a four-pronged funding approach that never fails, seemingly.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 11, 2021)

Round our way it was a doorstep appeal for “Wood for the bonny?”


----------



## Rimbaud (Jul 11, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I on the other hand will happily sneer at the Bonfire Berks. Plastic patriots, the lot of 'em. They'd run a mile if they were asked to actually live in Britain along with the majority of their "fellow" Brits, who in addition to not painting their street kerbs in flag colours, could also be non-white, or LGBT, or non-Protestant. Plenty of Brits take the piss out of the Royals, which certainly fills _my_ heart with national pride. When I look across the Irish sea towards this country's biggest colony, I don't recognise the land I gaze upon. I find all the flags and sectarian bonfire bullshit to be far more foreign to me than women in hijabs or exotic foods in the shops. The great irony is that it is Britain's imperial past which has lead to this, a past which is often hailed by the same Colonel Blimp types who decry the present.



I lived in Belfast for several years and honestly, the Republic of Ireland these days feels less foreign to me than Northern Ireland. Much more in line with 21st Century Britain, as it has evolved in a broadly similar direction rather than digging its heels in to British social attitudes of the 1920s.

I always wanted to tell unionists that I felt that way but I never had the balls.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Jul 12, 2021)

How's it going over there six county based urbs?


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 12, 2021)

A380 said:


> How's it going over there six county based urbs?


Almost like you want it kick off🤷‍♂️


----------



## A380 (Jul 12, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Almost like you want it kick off🤷‍♂️


Nope. Worst fucking troll attempt of the last 30 minutes. You are losing your touch.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## likesfish (Jul 13, 2021)

A piece on channel 4 showed an attempt to make the bonfires more "inclusive" 

Aporantly one group has banned  burning  tricolours KAT signs and mention of the ira after one year it had spread to the "kiddy bonfire" 🙄. 

I guess its a start


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 13, 2021)

I just happened to stumble on the most unexpected fact and now my head is proper spinning. Apparently, in Florida, they had a long-running tradition of celebrating their local fruit-growing industry. By holding... a King Orange Parade.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 13, 2021)

This is what you’re dealing with with these cunts


----------



## TopCat (Jul 13, 2021)

N_igma said:


> This is what you’re dealing with with these cunts



Cunts the lot of them.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 13, 2021)

video doing the rounds of why you should not mix booze and lighting fires I won't link to it here

hopefully the poor lad recovers


----------



## N_igma (Jul 13, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> video doing the rounds of why you should not mix booze and lighting fires I won't link to it here
> 
> hopefully the poor lad recovers


He’s fighting for his life. Induced coma and 40 degree burns to his body and face. It’s absolutely tragic and a direct result of having no marshalling or oversight at many of these bonfires. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 13, 2021)

heard  he was very  luckly as the fire brigade where near the fire but could not provide oversight


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2021)

I was talking to a bloke from Armagh last night in the pub , he was saying a lot of people just go away for the weekend when they have the fires & stuff.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 13, 2021)

N_igma said:


> Nice little before and after picture of the Limavady bonfire which was set alight at 6am this morning. Fuck them.


 Ah my hometown gets a mention! Is it any wonder I got the fuck out of dodge as soon as I was old enough, and now live about as far away as it's possible to get?


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 13, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> This thread has made something come to mind for the first time in years.
> 
> FATLAD
> 
> Virtual lollipop to the first person that 'translates' it.


This was the mnemonic that they used when I trained for working in the Post Office to ensure mail to NI or the Republic was charged at right amount


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 13, 2021)

Chairman Meow said:


> Ah my hometown gets a mention! Is it any wonder I got the fuck out of dodge as soon as I was old enough, and now live about as far away as it's possible to get?



No one should have to leave their home because of the behaviour of idiots.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 13, 2021)

N_igma said:


> He’s fighting for his life. Induced coma and 40 degree burns to his body and face. It’s absolutely tragic and a direct result of having no marshalling or oversight at many of these bonfires. Hope he pulls through.



If he is 40% full thickness... the prognosis isn't good.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 13, 2021)

N_igma said:


> This is what you’re dealing with with these cunts




That is disgraceful. Such casual and explicit racism from ignorant bigots was unfortunately all too common when I was growing up. Seems there’s still a long way to go. 🙄


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I just happened to stumble on the most unexpected fact and now my head is proper spinning. Apparently, in Florida, they had a long-running tradition of celebrating their local fruit-growing industry. By holding... a King Orange Parade.
> View attachment 278331



Now that’s an Orange parade I can get behind 🙂


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 13, 2021)

Chairman Meow said:


> Ah my hometown gets a mention! Is it any wonder I got the fuck out of dodge as soon as I was old enough, and now live about as far away as it's possible to get?



Same here - saved my sanity. No intention of ever returning.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 13, 2021)

my sister married a fella from around ballymena

oddly she over again this year around the 12th cannot blame anyone for wanting any from the knuckle dragging bullshit


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Jul 5, 2022)

Bloody hell I had to do some digging for this thread.

And here is the years first submission for insane pallet towers.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 5, 2022)

Fuck it, while I'm here.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2022)

Ah is this Orange bigot cunt season?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 5, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Fuck it, while I'm here.



Yer man in the white shirt, having a blast, living his best life.

Shame he's a cunt, really.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 5, 2022)

Now that would be something if YMCA was blasting out from many, many sound systems as they paraded


----------



## LiamO (Jul 6, 2022)

Relax guys... it's all under control. 

Craigyhill Bonfire builders say 'safety is our top priority' following concerns​"It may look like dangerous work but we have planned everything out to ensure that it will be built in a safe way."













						Bonfire builders say 'safety is our top priority' amid concerns
					

"It may look like dangerous work but we have planned everything out to ensure that it will be built in a safe way."




					www.belfastlive.co.uk


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 6, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Now that would be something if YMCA was blasting out from many, many sound systems as they paraded


Apparently the Ottawa MAGA-style anti-vax truck convoy was defeated by continuous playing of this 

Hang on, I think it may have been one of his other hits:


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 6, 2022)

Good enough reason to repost this:


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Bloody hell I had to do some digging for this thread.
> 
> And here is the years first submission for insane pallet towers.




It'll be great for the environment as well

The fuckers


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2022)

Man falls to his death in Larne.









						Larne bonfire: Man dies after falling from a height
					

John Steele has been named locally as the man who reportedly fell from the Antiville bonfire.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Man falls to his death in Larne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a pointless waste of a life.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What a pointless waste of a life.



Inevitable really. Totally as reckless as it looks.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 10, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Man falls to his death in Larne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking idiot.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2022)

Senseless waste of life.

I remember stopping in Larne and everyone just staring at me. Not in a hurry to go back there.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2022)

LiamO said:


> Relax guys... it's all under control.
> 
> Craigyhill Bonfire builders say 'safety is our top priority' following concerns​"It may look like dangerous work but we have planned everything out to ensure that it will be built in a safe way."
> 
> ...


From the comments section:


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 10, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Senseless waste of life.
> 
> I remember stopping in Larne and everyone just staring at me. Not in a hurry to go back there.


Larne is a complete shithole. My mate worked as a photographer for the local paper in the 80s - endless stories about flags flown from trees, the exception taken, the ensuing fight…

Only positive thing is that, if you find yourself in Larne, you’re usually about to catch a ferry somewhere else so thank goodness for that.


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What a pointless waste of a life.


What, Orangemen?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2022)

A needless waste of a life, but also surprised no one has yet noted



Thoughts & prayers, etc


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Athos said:


> What, Orangemen?



No, a young man falling to his death.


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, a young man falling to his death.


Meh.  I struggle to have too much sympathy for someone who died whilst helping to organise a sectarian event.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2022)

its a senseless waste of decent pallets.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2022)

I wonder how many of them have been stolen or their former owners intimidated into handing them over.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 10, 2022)

Athos said:


> Meh.  I struggle to have too much sympathy for someone who died whilst helping to organise a sectarian event.



Much as I really dislike the Orange order and Otangemen....
This guy was a product of an environment. He was reared to detest the other side. 
His death will be mourned by those who knew him as a person.

NI really REALLY needs to move away from sectarianism. And that wont happen as long as one person's death is mocked by those who don't agree with his politics or sectarianism or bigotry.

These bonfires are designed to intimidate the "other side", the "papists"...(most of whom are now pretty much Catholic by name and not much else)

So..maybe..hopefully...this person's death will lead to some "thought process" that asks "why are we still doing this crazy shit?"

Eta....sadly I doubt there will be any depth of thought beyond "fuck the Taigs"


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Athos said:


> Meh.  I struggle to have too much sympathy for someone who died whilst helping to organise a sectarian event.


I don't really have much respect for you as a decent human being then. Only a cunt sees the death of a young man as irrelevant because of their religious view.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Much as I really dislike the Orange order and Otangemen....
> This guy was a product of an environment. He was reared to detest the other side.
> His death will be mourned by those who knew him as a person.
> 
> ...



Sadly, we have the same sectarianism in Scotland, mostly in the West thankfully. (I live in the East.)


----------



## flypanam (Jul 10, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Much as I really dislike the Orange order and Otangemen....
> This guy was a product of an environment. He was reared to detest the other side.
> His death will be mourned by those who knew him as a person.
> 
> ...


The north won’t move away from sectarianism. It was founded as a sectarian state, it remains a sectarian state. All the sinners sitting in stormont doesn’t change that. Nor will platitudes of moving on. 

I really feel for them northern loyalist, mocked, treated like shit, with only one month a year when they can feel proud, talk about the psychological wages of Orangeism. Still staying with their abusive partner for fear of change. 

Although some may mock this poor lads death, i personally don’t know anyone who wouldn’t see it as a terrible waste of a life.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 10, 2022)

flypanam said:


> The north won’t move away from sectarianism. It was founded as a sectarian state, it remains a sectarian state. All the sinners sitting in stormont doesn’t change that. Nor will platitudes of moving on.
> 
> I really feel for them northern loyalist, mocked, treated like shit, with only one month a year when they can feel proud, talk about the psychological wages of Orangeism. Still staying with their abusive partner for fear of change.
> 
> Although some may mock this poor lads death, i personally don’t know anyone who wouldn’t see it as a terrible waste of a life.




I agree with you on most of this.

One of my very good friends was reared in a predominantly Protestant area. She and her family were Catholic. She was born into 1950s NI.
They got on with their neighbours. Her family had no  problems with neighbours throughout the 50s and most of the 60s. Her dad did have problems as regards work though...and...when the 12th July came along...all the neighbours without fail distanced themselves from her family. The "good mornin" didnt happen. There was a distinct change for about 3 weeks in July.

Roll on to the Troubles and as a young newly married woman she left NI. For good.

Sectarianism was there from the beginning of the last century..and before that it was everywhere but somewhat diluted in comparison.
You are right there. But it worsened massively when Catholics in NI sought to be treated the same as their Protestant neighbours...in terms of work..ability to vote..ability to own a home. They were treated as undesirable. Harrassed. Bullied. Terrorised.  Yet they have turned around to attempt to make some peace. There are many Protestants who also want to move on and have NI working properly. The massive fly in the ointment are the extremists.  And the Orangemen are doing themselves no favours by continuing to burn Catholoc effigies and making it blatantly clear that they still abhor the "other side".


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't really have much respect for you as a decent human being then. Only a cunt sees the death of a young man as irrelevant because of their religious view.


Lol, religious view.  You clearly don't understand what these bonfires are about, if you think it's merely an expression of their Christian faith.  They're expressions of sectarian hatred and intimidation.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Athos said:


> Lol, religious view.  You clearly don't understand what these bonfires are about, if you think it's merely an expression of their Christian faith.  They're expressions of sectarian hatred and intimidation.


It still doesn't excuse your revolting comment.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 10, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> its a senseless waste of decent pallets.



Given the shortage of them worldwide last year you’d think imports to Norn would go down to prevent such a waste


----------



## TopCat (Jul 10, 2022)

Larne bonfire: Man dies after falling from a height
					

John Steele has been named locally as the man who reportedly fell from the Antiville bonfire.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Welcome footage of the bonfire coming down unburnt .


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Larne bonfire: Man dies after falling from a height
> 
> 
> John Steele has been named locally as the man who reportedly fell from the Antiville bonfire.
> ...



I'm astonished. I would have bet money that the neanderthals would have burned as a 'tribute'.


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> It still doesn't excuse your revolting comment.


What's revolting about it.  I've not laughed at, or reveled in, his death; I merely lack sympathy for someone who died whilst participating in what would be considered a hate crime in any other context (and the dangers of which were obvious). Your outrage seems a bit OTT.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm astonished. I would have bet money that the neanderthals would have burned as a 'tribute



think his parents house look onto the bonfire from the link


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Athos said:


> What's revolting about it.  I've not laughed at, or reveled in, his death; I merely lack sympathy for someone who died whilst participating in what would be considered a hate crime in any other context (and the dangers of which were obvious). Your outrage seems a bit OTT.



Whatever. I have your measure.


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Whatever. I have your measure.


🤷‍♂️


----------



## TopCat (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Whatever. I have your measure.


Just no dead body pics eh?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Just no dead body pics eh?


Oh yes, that was when the terrorist supporters wet their little pink panties, when I showed them what their friend's bombs actually do.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 10, 2022)

are we doing this?

seriously


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> are we doing this?
> 
> seriously



No.


----------



## comrade spurski (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't really have much respect for you as a decent human being then. Only a cunt sees the death of a young man as irrelevant because of their religious view.


I ain't got a dog in this fight but think this statement is way off the mark.
Anti abortionists, homophobes and racists have bullied, attacked and killed in the name of religion.
I'd have no sympathy if one of them died in similar circumstances.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 10, 2022)

Sectarian cunts on both sides are scum. This fella wasn’t a young man, if by his 30’s he hadn’t worked out what his actions were about that would be sad, but most people know they are propagating hate, so it makes it hard to sympathise when a grown man takes himself out of the game whilst constructing a symbol of hatred.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

comrade spurski said:


> I ain't got a dog in this fight but think this statement is way off the mark.
> Anti abortionists, homophobes and racists have bullied, attacked and killed in the name of religion.
> I'd have no sympathy if one of them died in similar circumstances.



I would have no sympathy for their cause, however, the death of a person has a big effect in the lives of others. To say that a death is not worthy of sympathy because of their views is nasty. I'm no fan of Corbyn, but were to die, my thoughts would be with the family and their loss.

People are not Catholics, Republicans or Politicians, they are fathers, mothers, sons daughters, cousins... Frankly anyone who delights in the death of another because of their views needs to have a long hard look at themselves.


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2022)

comrade spurski said:


> I ain't got a dog in this fight but think this statement is way off the mark.
> Anti abortionists, homophobes and racists have bullied, attacked and killed in the name of religion.
> I'd have no sympathy if one of them died in similar circumstances.


Quite.  Wonder if Sas grieves jihadist suicide bombers.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> *Sectarian cunts on both sides are scum.* This fella wasn’t a young man, if by his 30’s he hadn’t worked out what his actions were about that would be sad, but most people know they are propagating hate, so it makes it hard to sympathise when a grown man takes himself out of the game whilst constructing a symbol of hatred.


They certainly are, the absolute dregs of perverted humanity. I most certainly do not endorse the rest of your post.


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would have no sympathy for their cause, however, the death of a person has a big effect in the lives of others. To say that a death is not worthy of sympathy because of their views is nasty. I'm no fan of Corbyn, but were to die, my thoughts would be with the family and their loss.
> 
> People are not Catholics, Republicans or Politicians, they are fathers, mothers, sons daughters, cousins... Frankly anyone who delights in the death of another because of their views needs to have a long hard look at themselves.


Nobody here has "delighted" in it, though, have they?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Athos said:


> Quite.  Wonder if Sas grieves jihadist suicide bombers.



I grieve that they have done it, I grieve that they have been taught that it is something to do. I grieve for the people they have killed in the mistaken belief that it is a holy act.

However, as you have been called many times for your comments on the boards, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I grieve that they have done it, I grieve that they have been taught that it is something to do. I grieve for the people they have killed in the mistaken belief that it is a holy act.
> 
> However, as you have been called many times for your comments on the boards, I'll leave it at that.


"Called" lol.

And it is literally a holy act.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Athos said:


> "Called" lol.
> 
> And it is literally a holy act.


Yawn.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't really have much respect for you as a decent human being then. Only a cunt sees the death of a young man as irrelevant because of their religious view.


He literally died as he was taking part in a sectarian activity.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> He literally died as he was taking part in a sectarian activity.



It is/was still just a bonfire though to some.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> He literally died as he was taking part in a sectarian activity.


That doesn't make his death any more or less bearable to his family.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 10, 2022)

Humberto said:


> It is/was still just a bonfire though to some.



Yep.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 10, 2022)

aye but tbf he was a window cleaner from the a prod area 

not the brain of Briton after watching the jubliee shite over here in the last month or so

its just sad he got roped into a shite cause that lead to his death


----------



## likesfish (Jul 10, 2022)

Poor stupid sod with such a limited world view🙄 the fires are intimidating and sectarian.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 10, 2022)

Humberto said:


> It is/was still just a bonfire though to some.



Nah


----------



## 1927 (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> That doesn't make his death any more or less bearable to his family.


A family that probably hold the same bigoted views.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nah



Go on...


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 10, 2022)

aye but they now have a dead son to count alongside their views


don't want to defend bigots or racist but won't be wishing any more woe on this family

who should of informed their son better, only up their as he is used to heights


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 10, 2022)

We may as well play the game of equating this death with someone else's. How about that  woman shot in the Capitol riot?


----------



## comrade spurski (Jul 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would have no sympathy for their cause, however, the death of a person has a big effect in the lives of others. To say that a death is not worthy of sympathy because of their views is nasty. I'm no fan of Corbyn, but were to die, my thoughts would be with the family and their loss.
> 
> People are not Catholics, Republicans or Politicians, they are fathers, mothers, sons daughters, cousins... Frankly anyone who delights in the death of another because of their views needs to have a long hard look at themselves.



1. No one has "delighted" in someone's death in this instance. The person said they "they don't have too much sympathy for the death death of someone involved in sectarianism".

That is a world away from taking "delight".

I had no sympathy for the Yorkshire Ripper, the Krays, any member of the royal family etc. after their deaths.
I'll feel the same when others die.
Can't see the issue tbh.

2. If I were alive in 1945 I would have delighted in and would absolutely have celebrated the deaths of Hitler and Mussolini... not sure, in those instances, that I would need to take a long hard look at myself.

Guessing this is more to do with history than the posts on here


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 10, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Go on...



No after you, please show me anyone in Norn who thinks the twenty storey tall bonfire draped in Irish flags and Fuck the Pope slogans is just a bonfire. A wee craic for the kiddies.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2022)

Yeah I'm not defending it, it's tied in with *and* funded as far as I can tell from this discussion by sectarians and serious bigots. Just saying it's everywhere in some communities from what I can read on this thread. And goes back so long too, as mentioned earlier.
So people in those communities will get pulled in in different forms. I'll shut up now though.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 10, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> We may as well play the game of equating this death with someone else's. How about that  woman shot in the Capitol riot?



ah fuck that arsehole she was giving plenty of warning before she was shot after attacking the capitol building 
and was expecting more violence and death from her actions


this was a local gobshite who was more than likely asked to  help as he had no fear of heights


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> That doesn't make his death any more or less bearable to his family.



Get what you're saying, but lots of hateful/sectarian/ fascist cunts have family. Where do you draw the sympathy line?


----------



## likesfish (Jul 11, 2022)

I think the poor sods who are not leading the organisation and haven't committed any crimes deserve sympathy those that know better and are in a position to do better not so much.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jul 11, 2022)

I find the emphasis on the friends and family puzzling. Would it be OK to take delight in someone's death (not that I'm saying anyone was doing that here, but for the sake of argument) if all his family had died, and nobody was really close enough to him to call him a friend?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 11, 2022)

If I built a huge bonfire like those on a housing estate in hampshire there would be repercussions, If I did it year in year out then eventually id be locked up, even if it was nov 5th

The state and their local community is facilitating this shitty behavior


----------



## brogdale (Jul 11, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> If I built a huge bonfire like those on a housing estate in hampshire there would be repercussions, If I did it year in year out then eventually id be locked up, even if it was nov 5th
> 
> The state and their local community is facilitating this shitty behavior


Yep; blustercunt's latest NI Secretary of State (the one who thought NI was in GB)...


----------



## NoXion (Jul 11, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> If I built a huge bonfire like those on a housing estate in hampshire there would be repercussions, If I did it year in year out then eventually id be locked up, even if it was nov 5th
> 
> The state and their local community is facilitating this shitty behavior



It's alarming to me how close those things are to people's houses. Who's liable when someone's house catches fire due to one of those massive deathtraps spitting an ember out?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I find the emphasis on the friends and family puzzling. Would it be OK to take delight in someone's death (not that I'm saying anyone was doing that here, but for the sake of argument) if all his family had died, and nobody was really close enough to him to call him a friend?


Yes


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 11, 2022)

Given the obvious danger in these structures, especially in recent years as they’ve risen higher and higher (in correlation, I believe, to the growing fear from the loyalist side of their hegemony declining), I’m surprised we don’t hear more fatalities of this sort.  I often think that when I see pictures and footage of people clambering around on the palet towers during their construction.

There’s absolutely no way I’d get permission to build such a structure in Glasgow.  Never mind with the intention of setting light to it.  The local authorities therefore are culpable in this young man’s death.  This was entirely predictable.  It’s entirely possible to have a very nice bonfire without building these teetering towers.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s entirely possible to have a very nice bonfire without building these teetering towers.


But it's R KKKULTURE!


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

This. This is the outworkings of Supremacist, triumphalist, racist, sectarianism. 

THIS is what they think is acceptable behaviour. 









						Quinn uncle: I identified the blackened bodies of my nephews
					

THE uncle of three children killed in a sectarian arson attack carried out during the Drumcree standoff 20 years ago has revealed how he identified the blackened bodies of his young nephews. Richard (10), Mark (9) and Jason Quinn (8) died...




					www.irishnews.com
				




I couldn't care less if another crowd of the stupid, inbred fuckers have a fully-lit one fall on their heads tonight. 

There is simply no excuse for this level of a) stupidity and b) complete fuckin cowardice from every level of unionist politicians.


----------



## harpo (Jul 12, 2022)

LiamO said:


> But it's R KKKULTURE!


No it isn't.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 12, 2022)

Whether this sort of death is hilarious or a tragic loss to everything decent is bound to vary according to individual pallets.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 12, 2022)

I don't feel any sadder about this guy falling from a bonfire than I would about a KKK member dying in a freak accident after his white robes got caught in an escalator.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> It's alarming to me how close those things are to people's houses. Who's liable when someone's house catches fire due to one of those massive deathtraps spitting an ember out?



Round our way, they would sometimes build them in the middle of the road - burning tarmac and all. Occasionally windows would shatter in the heat but the cannier homeowner would board them up in advance. Then, later on, some of the bolder/stupid drunken wankers would start trying to jump through the flames - with various degrees of success (& burns). All good fun 😉


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> I don't feel any sadder about this guy falling from a bonfire than I would about a KKK member dying in a freak accident after his white robes got caught in an escalator.


Burning crosses, churches, burning flags etc... The KKK aren't a million miles away from loyalists...


----------



## spitfire (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## N_igma (Jul 12, 2022)

Some of the messages and posters on the bonfires here. Sectarianism, racism, misogyny and all the hatred in the world encapsulated into one night of toxic fumes. For some context both Taig and Fenian are derogatory slurs for Irish Catholics. KAT means ‘Kill all Taigs’. If this happened anywhere else in the UK against any other minority grouping there would be outrage from across the political spectrum. It goes barely unnoticed here.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

N_igma said:


> Some of the messages and posters on the bonfires here. Sectarianism, racism, misogyny and all the hatred in the world encapsulated into one night of toxic fumes. For some context both Taig and Fenian are derogatory slurs for Irish Catholics. KAT means ‘Kill all Taigs’. If this happened anywhere else in the UK against any other minority grouping there would be outrage from across the political spectrum. It goes barely unnoticed here.
> 
> View attachment 331868
> View attachment 331869


Ahh. At least they are finally embracing diversity.

These clearly show that as well as the usual 'Kill All Taigs' and Sinn Fein election posters on their pyre, they have included liberal unionists (Alliance) and Socialists (People Before Profit) who obviously all need burnt too... and also pushed the boat out financially and put a brand-new Celtic top on too (although that is far more likely to have been stripped from the back of random, unlucky, passing Fenian).

For further (British) context/relevance just take out the word 'Taigs' and insert 'N*****s',  'P***s', Jews or 'Yids'. Oh how the media would celebrate this community festival.


----------



## A380 (Jul 12, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Whether this sort of death is hilarious or a tragic loss to everything decent is bound to vary according to individual pallets.


You mean we should look at the arguments on both sides and then see how they stack up?


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

Just take a scroll through these... and some of the other articles (listing road closures, trips down Memory Lane etc). All content. No comment. And no mention of the political posters, flags, misogyny, racism etc.










						In pictures: Eleventh Night bonfires lit across Northern Ireland
					

Around 250 bonfires were lit across the region




					www.belfastlive.co.uk
				




*READ NEXT:*


*The Twelfth: Weather forecast for Northern Ireland with very warm temperatures expected*
*Twelfth of July: Timings for all the parades happening across Northern Ireland*
*Twelfth of July: Belfast shopping centre opening hours for holiday weekend*
*Craigyhill bonfire builders 'break world record' for largest ever pyre*


----------



## likesfish (Jul 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Burning crosses, churches, burning flags etc... The KKK aren't a million miles away from loyalists...


 The loyalists are still peeved about their cunning plan to cosplay the  Southern USA, which failed because the catholic population refused to wear blackface.
still think deporting all the headbangers to west Falkland they won't notice the difference it's cold and wet. Annoying the Catholics with a bonfire  will keep them occupied building a pallet fire that can been seen from 400 miles away will take all year


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2022)

LiamO said:


> Just take a scroll through these... and some of the other articles (listing road closures, trips down Memory Lane etc). All content. No comment. And no mention of the political posters, flags, misogyny, racism etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




anyone who wishes to explore this fascinating work can find it at Ancient symbol worship. Influence of the phallic idea in the religions of antiquity. : Hodder M. Westropp; C. Staniland Wake; Alexander Wilder : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

Flags and bunting ripped down in 'hate crime' ahead of Twelfth gathering in Co Tyrone​






Paul Ainsworth
12 July, 2022 03:00

UNION flags and bunting have been torn down ahead of Twelfth celebrations at a field in Co Tyrone in what police are treating as a hate crime.
The incident at the village of Castlecaufield has been condemned as a "sectarian motivated action" by an MLA.
It is understood the items were targeted at around 9.30pm on Sunday at the field on the outskirts of the village, which will host a gathering of Orange Order members today.
UUP MLA for Fermanagh and South Tyrone, Tom Elliott, said the vandalism was "absolutely disgraceful".

"A lot of hard work goes into preparation for the Twelfth and to see such bigoted behaviour towards our culture is disheartening," Mr Elliott said.









						Flags and bunting ripped down in 'hate crime' ahead of Twelfth gathering in Co Tyrone
					

UNION flags and bunting have been torn down ahead of Twelfth celebrations at a field in Co Tyrone in what police are treating as a hate crime.




					www.irishnews.com


----------



## Sue (Jul 12, 2022)

LiamO said:


> Flags and bunting ripped down in 'hate crime' ahead of Twelfth gathering in Co Tyrone​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who're the _real_ victims, eh?


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

Saw this on a friends FB memories ...

*"Funny how Loyalists repeatedly demand that every body in the world respect their flag and then burn everybody else's on the top of their bonfires."*

BTW... this 'FB Memory' is from 9 years ago. Heartening to see how much things have moved on since.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

The gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 12, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> If I built a huge bonfire like those on a housing estate in hampshire there would be repercussions, If I did it year in year out then eventually id be locked up, even if it was nov 5th
> 
> The state and their local community is facilitating this shitty behavior



It's their "tradition" and their "tradition" is literally all they have to cling on to. They are feeling threatened by change. And as a group, they held absolute power in NI for a long time...they treated Catholics like scum. Literally. 
They are 100% terrified that they will lose power and will in turn be treated in the manner they treated Catholics for decades. 
So they cling to their "traditions" and paraphernalia and their bullish bonfire monstrosities designed to show those who are "others" that they are strong powerful and not to be messed with.

Kids and families go along to these bonfires and next day bring picnics and play games. A family day out. Just a bit of fun...but all the while it's a definite direct message to one other group living in NI. 

They do need to evolve a lot more. 
The bonfire groups are entrenched in this mentality. Locked in. It'll take a hell of a lot to dig them out of their own trenches.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 12, 2022)

LiamO said:


> Flags and bunting ripped down in 'hate crime' ahead of Twelfth gathering in Co Tyrone​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Biggest Billy Bollocks BIGOTS on the island....telling the little guy he is a bigot. 
And the "free press" backing the Biggest Billy Bollocks Bigots

🙄


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> They are 100% terrified that they will lose power and will in turn be treated in the manner they treated Catholics for decades.



Even though Nationalists/Catholics/Republicans consistently state that is a situation which they would happily fight _against_.

I'll tell you the essential difference between the two positions. Every community has it's share of bigots. It's not about whether bigots exist or not, but instead about how the rest of the community reacts, responds and interacts with them.

Anybody and anybody in a republican community coming out with shite like that would immediately be taken to task - by their own side. I can think of NO social situation where I would not feel able to speak up or where I would not expect anybody from little old ladies to teenagers to freely 'pull' people spouting such shite. I can think of dozens of examples.

Contrast that with the Orange mob, where anyone speaking up against Sectarianism risks being socially ostracised or (much) worse. They live in fear of being called a 'Lundy'. To the extent that a roomful of apparently 'normal' people in an Orange Lodge can sit smiling, laughing, cheering and singing along whilst a group of men sing a cheery little ditty about a young woman (with no political affiliations, but who's father is a high-profile sportsperson who happens to be a catholic) being murdered on her honeymoon in Mauritius and nobody - not fuckin one - feels they could interject and say "Here, hang on a minute..."

It is fascism, plain and simple.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 12, 2022)

LiamO said:


> Even though Nationalists/Catholics/Republicans consistently state that is a situation which they would happily fight _against_.
> 
> I'll tell you the essential difference between the two positions. Every community has it's share of bigots. It's not about whether bigots exist or not, but instead about how the rest of the community reacts, responds and interacts with them.
> 
> ...




100% in agreement. 

Very well put.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 12, 2022)

A mate sent me a message about some lad on his street had a tricolour hanging in his window, had his windows smashed two PSNI (RUC) just stood by, enjoying it.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 12, 2022)

flypanam said:


> A mate sent me a message about some lad on his street had a tricolour hanging in his window, had his windows smashed two PSNI (RUC) just stood by, enjoying it.


Is it the young lad who threw a bin at a marching band?

e2a:


----------



## flypanam (Jul 12, 2022)

Must be. That was stupid.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 12, 2022)

Fuck around find out I guess


----------



## Numbers (Jul 12, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Must be. That was stupid.


If the PSNI weren't there it probably would have been a lot worse so the 'just stood by, enjoying it' is a bit wide of the mark.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 12, 2022)

I’m only repeating what I got in WhatsApp message, but yes you’re right.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 12, 2022)

Not having a go or anything mate, I came across that video earlier by chance whilst reading one of the other threads posted.  Just shows you how mis-information can be shared.  If it is the same incident obvs.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

Numbers said:


> If the PSNI weren't there it probably would have been a lot worse so the 'just stood by, enjoying it' is a bit wide of the mark.



Looked to me like the cops were banging on the door at the end, no doubt intending to lift the irate young citizen (Whom I must admit looked a little the worse for wear). I'm sure his family/housemates will be delighted the wee dick has made their home a target.

Didn't see any of them make a move on the middle-aged, outraged bandsman who fucked a bin through the window though. Never mind, it's not like they can't easily identify him from their bodycam footage is it?

e2a. For the benefit of Constable McNeely, the fella you are looking for is the one with the big beer-belly, carrying the big drum.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

Was reading the other day that the men 'playing' the Lambeg on Orange marches end up with bleeding knuckles cos the Sally Rods they use to beat them are so thin and flexible.

The others, of course, often also end up with bleeding knuckles... but that's from dragging them along the ground.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> It's their "tradition" and their "tradition" is literally all they have to cling on to. They are feeling threatened by change. And as a group, they held absolute power in NI for a long time...they treated Catholics like scum. Literally.
> They are 100% terrified that they will lose power and will in turn be treated in the manner they treated Catholics for decades.
> So they cling to their "traditions" and paraphernalia and their bullish bonfire monstrosities designed to show those who are "others" that they are strong powerful and not to be messed with.
> 
> ...


It's shit when you think of it, ordinary working class Protestants and Catholics have, for the most part, been ignored or shat on by the various wielders of power in Stormont, Dublin and Westminster.

There's a commonality between the people, an inherent unity that can be built on.


----------



## A380 (Jul 12, 2022)

LiamO said:


> ...
> 
> e2a. For the benefit of Constable McNeely, the fella you are looking for is the one with the big beer-belly, carrying the big drum.


Presumably that narrows the pool of suspects down to about 25,000...


----------



## Numbers (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 12, 2022)

Fucking Hell.  Being an English person living in England, I knew very little about this stuff.   It's certainly not given any coverage in the media.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 12, 2022)

Someone fucked up the risk assessment. I bet there isn’t one. Working at heights, tsk.

Difficult to see that there isn’t some poetic justice here though.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 12, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Fucking Hell.  Being an English person living in England, I knew very little about this stuff.   It's certainly not given any coverage in the media.



As an English guy I also find it very bizarre. In my mind, modern Britain is a multicultural nation with a very tolerant population, relatively speaking (pity the same can't be said about its government and institutions). 

Seeing a bunch of all-white Orange weirdos waving flags about and having their kerbs painted red white and blue feels pretty alien to me. For all that they profess to love Britain, have any of those gobshites ever actually been here?


----------



## Sue (Jul 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> As an English guy I also find it very bizarre. In my mind, modern Britain is a multicultural nation with a very tolerant population, relatively speaking (pity the same can't be said about its government and institutions).
> 
> Seeing a bunch of all-white Orange weirdos waving flags about and having their kerbs painted red white and blue feels pretty alien to me. *For all that they profess to love Britain, have any of those gobshites ever actually been here?*


🤣


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> As an English guy I also find it very bizarre. In my mind, modern Britain is a multicultural nation with a very tolerant population, relatively speaking (pity the same can't be said about its government and institutions).
> 
> Seeing a bunch of all-white Orange weirdos waving flags about and having their kerbs painted red white and blue feels pretty alien to me. For all that they profess to love Britain, have any of those gobshites ever actually been here?



They'd be clutching their bibles at the heathenism of it all

ETA: besides, despite some seeing themselves as "more British than the British", they are loyal to the crown, the union and the concept of the UK, rather than the actual people and reality of modern UK. If that makes any sense...


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 12, 2022)

LiamO said:


> The gift that keeps on giving...
> 
> View attachment 331891


In previous years they've burned the Indian Flag and the Italian flag as, it seems, a tricolour is a tricolour...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> 🤣


? 
They’re not technically in Britain but are in the UK.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> As an English guy I also find it very bizarre. In my mind, modern Britain is a multicultural nation with a very tolerant population, relatively speaking (pity the same can't be said about its government and institutions).
> 
> Seeing a bunch of all-white Orange weirdos waving flags about and having their kerbs painted red white and blue feels pretty alien to me. For all that they profess to love Britain, have any of those gobshites ever actually been here?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> In previous years they've burned the Indian Flag and the Italian flag as, it seems, a tricolour is a tricolour...


Wait til they hear about Neapolitan ice cream!


----------



## Sue (Jul 12, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> ?
> They’re not technically in Britain but are in the UK.


The ones I've come across are very clear that they consider themselves to be British. So while NI may technically be part of the UK and not GB, good luck arguing that point.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Wait til they hear about Neapolitan ice cream!



I'd like to see them try burning that.


----------



## A380 (Jul 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


>



Yeah Everyone knows they are:

Drunkenness
Apathy
Petty mindedness
Larceny

They're  what made the Empire great.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 12, 2022)

There so loyal to the crown they have killed and tried to kill UK forces🤔 at least with the IRA that was understandable. 
  Either side of the peace Wall was virtually a mirror image. Working class prods were only ever slightly better off and since the troubles even that has gone. 
The English are either ignorant  or ashamed of them  and only a, few fash support them. 
Cross the sea and your a paddy.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I'd like to see them try burning that.



Maybe it melts into an orange blob.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 12, 2022)

likesfish said:


> There so loyal to the crown they have killed and tried to kill UK forces🤔 at least with the IRA that was understandable.
> Either side of the peace Wall was virtually a mirror image. Working class prods were only ever slightly better off and since the troubles even that has gone.
> The English are either ignorant  or ashamed of them  and only a, few fash support them.
> Cross the sea and your a paddy.


This is what they miss altogether - all the Bowler hats and cosplay don’t mean a thing once you open your mouth 😀


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 12, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Fucking Hell.  Being an English person living in England, I knew very little about this stuff.   It's certainly not given any coverage in the media.



oddly gbnews was running coverage of

20000 racist fuckwits and Cupid will of been the only ones watching the live coverage


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I'd like to see them try burning that.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

A380 said:


> Presumably that narrows the pool of suspects down to about 25,000...


See 'Numbers' post... he helpfully had the name of his band in 3-inch high letters on his drum


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 12, 2022)

LiamO said:


> See 'Numbers' post... he helpfully had the name of his band in 3-inch high letters on his drum




I do admire the way he kept on playing right until he jumped the wall to smash the window in. Commitment is hard to find


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Jul 12, 2022)

Time for my annual post commenting on  which side the pope was on at the Battle of the Boyne... 



Spoiler



If you don't remember from last year. The pope was allied with William of Orange...


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 12, 2022)

A380 said:


> Time for my annual post commenting on  which side the pope was on at the Battle of the Boyne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tish pish! Don’t come here with your “facts”


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> oddly gbnews was running coverage of
> 
> 20000 racist fuckwits and *Cupid will of been the only ones watching the live coverage*



What?


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

A380 said:


> Time for my annual post commenting on  which side the pope was on at the Battle of the Boyne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh the posh ones know. Just airbrushed it out of their history. Too much political thinking for the knuckledraggers to understand.









						Painting of Pope blessing King Billy shunned in shame but now SDLP man wants it to take pride of place up on Hill
					

A painting said to show the arrival of King William III in Ireland should be more prominently displayed at Stormont, a nationalist MLA has said.




					www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk
				






			The Pope supported King Billy – For the fainthearted . . .


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> What?



you started a thread all GB news so you don't have to watch it so thought you might seen some coverage of the bonfires and parades? 

you with me so far ?



anyone else tuning into watch that shite is a racist gammon fuck bag


we good


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> *you started a thread all GB news so you don't have to watch* it so thought you might seen some coverage of the bonfires and parades?
> 
> you with me so far ?
> 
> ...



No I didn't, you got the wrong person.

Likewise I don't watch it.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 12, 2022)

Some sectarian shite spouted by Arlene Foster at a march and a good few Orangemen all callig for the scrapping of the NI protocol and a commitment to not allow the Irish Language act. 

Completely bigotted attitudes. They cannot see their own bigotry.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 12, 2022)

I'd like to buy that man a pint.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 12, 2022)

can't we offer it to china for reparations

or Singapore public canings carried out by ghurkhas would sort most of those idiots out


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 12, 2022)

likesfish said:


> can't we offer it to china for reparations
> 
> or Singapore public canings carried out by ghurkhas would sort most of those idiots out


"Right we're trying to rebrand the whole thing as a cultural, historical thing. DO NOT DO ANYTHING THAT MIGHT SEEM A BIT FASCIST."
Bunch of blokes dressed in uniforms matching about:


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> No I didn't, you got the wrong person.
> 
> Likewise I don't watch it.



ok no bad sorry 


thought as you comment on it on the thread you may have been watching for research not gammon related issues


----------



## likesfish (Jul 12, 2022)

marching is pushing it a bit. . Its the sectarian hate version of Brassed off rather than a triumph of the will and Hugo  boss
 Its the sectarian hate that pisses people off. They should send some of the idiots to lewes see how a bonfire is done nobody dies nobody is pissed off and its popular apart from the Zulus


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 12, 2022)

In the mid-80s my band rehearsed in a ground floor flat so we were less than impressed when an orange flute band decided to March down the street. We were rather annoyed about this and so we embarked on an extremely loud version of the Pink Fairies’ “Uncle Harry’s Last Freakout” by way of protest. This had the effect of the RUC rapping at the window, telling us to turn down or we would be arrested. Stay classy


----------



## N_igma (Jul 12, 2022)

It’s alright folks they’ve arrested the culprit.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 12, 2022)

Free Dusty


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 12, 2022)

According to Reddit this happened at like 6:30 in the morning which, yeah all the bins full of fetid prawns deserve hoofing at the parade


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 12, 2022)

you know the police went back to the battle of the bin flat and took the tricolour down

that was the serious business

i mind it less if the cops in  question had not noticed that he had  thrown the food recycling bin 

but they arrested Dusty instead


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

From facebook... food for thought.

"This is the Shankill Butcher, Eddie McIlwaine. He was a member of a gang that travelled the streets of Belfast at night in black taxis and other vehicles with an assortment of knives and meat cleavers hunting innocent Catholic civilians. They killed numerous people, both Catholics and Protestants, including other loyalists on occasion.

They bound them, tortured them, beat them, stabbed them and murdered them. Some of their victims were almost decapitated, such were their wounds to the neck.

McIlwaine marched up the Shankill tonight, as a proud member of the Orange Order. He will no doubt march tomorrow as well. 

If he had married a Catholic he would have been expelled. 

In the eyes of the Orange Order, killing Catholics obviously doesn't warrant the same disciplinary measures as marrying them.

That is "Orangeism" in a nutshell.

And that is why we should all refuse to tolerate the intolerant. #endsectarianism"


----------



## LiamO (Jul 12, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> According to Reddit this happened at like 6:30 in the morning which, yeah all the bins full of fetid prawns deserve hoofing at the parade


In fairness, it was a bit of a giveaway as to which house all the Orangemen should target on  their way home.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 12, 2022)

LiamO said:


> In fairness, it was a bit of a giveaway as to which house all the Orangemen should target on  their way home.



I'd try and coordinate a stirring rendition of YMCA from every speaker in the street


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> According to Reddit this happened at like 6:30 in the morning which, yeah all the bins full of fetid prawns deserve hoofing at the parade



6:30am?? The fuckers are even more depraved than I thought.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 13, 2022)

Errr...


----------



## NoXion (Jul 13, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Errr...




Huh? Why are they dressed like aliens holding humans?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Huh? Why are they dressed like aliens holding humans?



I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Fucking Hell.  Being an English person living in England, I knew very little about this stuff.   It's certainly not given any coverage in the media.


Yes it was an absolute revelation to me when I went to Belfast in June 2015. Especially being half Northern Irish. I came away distraught.


----------



## Sue (Jul 13, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Yes it was an absolute revelation to me when I went to Belfast in June 2015. Especially being half Northern Irish. I came away distraught.


Unfortunately, some of us from Scotland had/have this shit going on too. To a much lesser degree than in NI of course but it's still there. 

(I remember my sister coming within earshot of an Orange March in Glasgow when my nephew was young. He wanted to see what was going on because of the music and drums and all that. She of course didn't want to explain what it was all about -- I mean what the fuck is it all about ? -- and why she felt a visceral reaction to it. Living in Glasgow, I'm sure he'll unfortunately find out all about it at some point. )


----------



## spitfire (Jul 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> Unfortunately, some of us from Scotland had/have this shit going on too. To a much lesser degree than in NI of course but it's still there.
> 
> (I remember my sister coming within earshot of an Orange March in Glasgow when my nephew was young. He wanted to see what was going on because of the music and drums and all that. She of course didn't want to explain what it was all about -- I mean what the fuck is it all about ? -- and why she felt a visceral reaction to it. Living in Glasgow, I'm sure he'll unfortunately find out all about it at some point. )



I probably already said this last year but the only Orange march I ever saw IRL was on the way to a mate's funeral early one morning in Glasgow.

I gave one of them the Paddington hard stare from the back of the cab but left it at that.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 13, 2022)

Just seen some horrible racist stuff on some of the bonfires but I won't link to it.

Really vile.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 13, 2022)

these gobshite are now exporting this shite


----------



## A380 (Jul 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> Unfortunately, some of us from Scotland had/have this shit going on too. To a much lesser degree than in NI of course but it's still there.
> 
> (I remember my sister coming within earshot of an Orange March in Glasgow when my nephew was young. He wanted to see what was going on because of the music and drums and all that. She of course didn't want to explain what it was all about -- I mean what the fuck is it all about ? -- and why she felt a visceral reaction to it. Living in Glasgow, I'm sure he'll unfortunately find out all about it at some point. )


There are some around South Bedfordshire too.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> these gobshite are now exporting this shite




Didn't realise FoA was cross community...


----------



## IC3D (Jul 13, 2022)

Spain is a Catholic country ffs, do the locals have any idea what it's about?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 13, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Didn't realise FoA was cross community...



was bloody confused by it myself maybe a local irish bar taking the piss


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Huh? Why are they dressed like aliens holding humans?



trying to appeal to the kids
and appear like a more family event


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> these gobshite are now exporting this shite



The Fields of Athenry?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 13, 2022)

just looked it up their is an Irish bar quite close to the Ibrox bar in marmaris

more than likely was the attention of the gobshite


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> just looked it up their is an Irish bar quite close to the Ibrox bar in marmaris
> 
> more than likely was the attention of the gobshite



Have seen a march in Chester many years ago. It was not aggressive but fear now in an age of tiktok and other media, you'll get mischievous/malicious stuff like this in order to troll/provoke.

Only a matter of time before the MAGA crossover.


----------



## not henry (Jul 13, 2022)

West coast scotland approx 40 years ago



tous pareils mais différents


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2022)

not henry said:


> West coast scotland approx 40 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> tous pareils mais différents




Can you summarize?


----------



## LiamO (Jul 13, 2022)

Bare-faced lying bastards 

The statement read: “In the split second following this unprovoked and entirely unexpected sectarian attack, *there were genuine and legitimate concerns amongst band members that an explosive device had been thrown into the ranks.*

“In this context, the band showed remarkable restraint and thankfully calm was quickly restored to the situation. *In the confusion following the attack on the band, regrettably an item smashed the window of the general property from which the aggressor came.”*

So it WAS the bin that did it afterall.









						Flute band at centre of bin throwing incident issues statement
					

Band say they will pay for broken window




					www.belfastlive.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2022)

LiamO said:


> Bare-faced lying bastards
> 
> The statement read: “In the split second following this unprovoked and entirely unexpected sectarian attack, *there were genuine and legitimate concerns amongst band members that an explosive device had been thrown into the ranks.*
> 
> ...



So much concern they ran towards the suspect and attempted to beat him to death


----------



## LiamO (Jul 13, 2022)

Translations from the above statement issued by Seamus Beag on behalf of the band. 

* '*Unprovoked' *- unless you consider being awoken in your own home, at 7am, in a Loyalist-free street/area, by a mob of marching beer bellies doing their best to 'put you in your place' as provocative.

* *'Entirely unexpected'* - entirely predictable. See, this is what happens when you allow the Taigs get uppity. Would never have happened in the good old days when Fenians knew their place (hiding behind bolted doors and shaking with fear til it passes'.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> So much concern they ran towards the suspect and attempted to beat him to death



Exactly! Their bravery in the face of such mortal danger will be commemorated in song next year. 

Just like The Somme so it was... just like The Somme.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 13, 2022)

more than likely advise by their lawyers. so the charge can be bigger than throwing a bin


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 13, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Have seen a march in Chester many years ago. It was not aggressive but fear now in an age of tiktok and other media, you'll get mischievous/malicious stuff like this in order to troll/provoke.
> 
> Only a matter of time before the MAGA crossover.



guessing it has its flash points,

 but then again i don't know Chester


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2022)

Quis Separate Bins


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2022)

No Surrender To Fortnightly Collections


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 14, 2022)

I’ve been to an orange parade in Donegal - very weird but, most importantly, the aggression of a 12th in either Belfast or Glasgow was completely absent. It was more religious than anything else. I imagine it’s the same for marches elsewhere in the republic.


----------



## Sue (Jul 14, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> I’ve been to an orange parade in Donegal - very weird but, most importantly, the aggression of a 12th in either Belfast or Glasgow was completely absent. It was more religious than anything else. I imagine it’s the same for marches elsewhere in the republic.


Guess you need to behave differently when you're outnumbered. 

(Or at least perceive you don't have the support, tacit or otherwise, of people in general.)


----------



## NoXion (Jul 14, 2022)

LiamO said:


> View attachment 331943



I'm exposing my historical ignorance here, but that reminds me, wasn't William of Orange a Dutch import? How does a long-dead nob from across the zee get to be so dear to the hearts of British colonists in Ireland?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 14, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I'm exposing my historical ignorance here, but that reminds me, wasn't William of Orange a Dutch import? How does a long-dead nob from across the zee get to be so dear to the hearts of British colonists in Ireland?




Murdering Irish people


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 14, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I'm exposing my historical ignorance here, but that reminds me, wasn't William of Orange a Dutch import? How does a long-dead nob from across the zee get to be so dear to the hearts of British colonists in Ireland?



Only half an import, he was grandson of Charles I, the one who had his head cut off.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 14, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I'm exposing my historical ignorance here, but that reminds me, wasn't William of Orange a Dutch import? How does a long-dead nob from across the zee get to be so dear to the hearts of British colonists in Ireland?


He was a protestant who was bought in to replace the catholic James II who was turfed off the throne for .... being catholic.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2022)

IC3D said:


> Spain is a Catholic country ffs, do the locals have any idea what it's about?




These people actually go on holiday and take their big bass drums and marching shit with with them? How very sad.


----------



## Sue (Jul 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> These people actually go on holiday and take their big bass drums and marching shit with with them? How very sad.


Assuming it's people who live there?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2022)

Sue said:


> Assuming it's people who live there?



If so, then that's some proper irony going on right there.


----------



## A380 (Jul 14, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I'm exposing my historical ignorance here, but that reminds me, wasn't William of Orange a Dutch import? How does a long-dead nob from across the zee get to be so dear to the hearts of British colonists in Ireland?



If James Ii hadn’t done a runner and stayed to fight we might have seen this kind of stuff ( far more) in England celebrating the battle of Southampton or Basingstoke or Chiswick …


----------



## A380 (Jul 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> If so, then that's some proper irony going on right there.


‘Are you a Protestant Moslem or a Catholic Moslem?”


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 14, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> I’ve been to an orange parade in Donegal - very weird but, most importantly, the aggression of a 12th in either Belfast or Glasgow was completely absent. It was more religious than anything else. I imagine it’s the same for marches elsewhere in the republic.



Pretty sure they dont happen in the 26 counties and the one you went to in Donegal was because its a border county.  Same for the odd Cavan border and Monaghan border march. They're outliers.


----------



## A380 (Jul 14, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Pretty sure they dont happen in the 26 counties and the one you went to in Donegal was because its a border county.  Same for the odd Cavan border and Monaghan border march. They're outliers.


Don't they have them in Dublin? Sure I have seen pictures.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> Don't they have them in Dublin? Sure I have seen pictures.



Have they?
There are a few Orange lodges in the republic but it's really not a thing here 
As for Dublin? 2006 riots were sparked by an attempted march.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Have they?
> There are a few Orange lodges in the republic but it's really not a thing here
> As for Dublin? 2006 riots were sparked by an attempted march.


That was a "Love Ulster" parade but filled with the same aggro merchants...

There are lodges in Dublin, Wicklow and Donegal afaicr, and the small marches are usually tolerated and "good natured".

It's a different vibe to the triumphalist sectarian shitehawks in the occupied counties...


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 14, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> That was a "Love Ulster" parade but filled with the same aggro merchants...
> 
> There are lodges in Dublin, Wicklow and Donegal afaicr, and the small marches are usually tolerated and "good natured".
> 
> It's a different vibe to the triumphalist sectarian shitehawks in the occupied counties...




Yes... . I did say this in a previous post. These are on the border in border counties and they are outliers. They are not full on "hate the Taigs" Unionist marches. 

I believe, a few years ago, Leo Veradkar said he would welcone Orange Order marches in Dublin.
I think that went down like a lead balloon...

But in fairness....I would rather a march once a year to bombing and killing people.


----------



## dbs1fan (Jul 14, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Can you summarize?


Fifty years ago


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2022)

The annual Orange Order march in Rossnowlagh is huge.

It is also a legitimate cultural expression and, as such, attracts only good wishes and no controversy.

Coat-trailing through Nationalist areas in the 6 Counties, in a wanton display of sectarianism and triumphalism is an entirely different kettle of fish.

In the border counties, rather than parading, they tend to have Church Fetes/Fairs which may or may not be watched over by two middle-aged Gardai catching a farmer's tan.









						Irish-speaking Donegal Orangeman says Protestants are overlooked in Ireland | IrishCentral.com
					

The Orange Order, an exclusively Protestant fraternal institution, is famous for its commitment to the defense of Protestant civil and religious liberties.




					www.irishcentral.com
				












						Dr John Coulter: ‘Donegal dander’ is a fine model for Orange parades
					

The Glorious Twelfth is the high point of the exclusively Protestant Orange Order’s marching season.




					www.newsletter.co.uk


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2022)

Post 391 up the thread



flypanam said:


> My parents neighbour will be off to Rossnowlagh tomorrow. He and his family will come back and their cattle will have been watered and their dogs fed, by my taigy parents. That's Monaghan for you.



The same in Cavan and in Donegal itself.

The Rossnowlagh Orange walk is a perfectly legitimate cultural expression. Never any hassle. Never any trouble.

In the summer of '94, I saw an Orange Picnic/Fete once in a wee village outside Clones called Kileevan - our club (from England) were playing Gaelic football at the GAA club right next door. It was 'policed' by two fat Guards, sat on a wall working on their Farmer's suntans - and making themselves fatter by accepting buns from passing Orangemen and their families. Passing locals beeped their horns and waved. Proper order.

Go the same distance from Clones in the other direction - crossing the border, into Newtownbutler or Lisnakea - and it was a completely different story. Dozens of riot-clad, armed RUC men complete with a dozen or so armoured jeeps were a pre-requisite.

Partition is the problem.

_*for the benefit of those who may not be aware, Monaghan, Donegal and Cavan are the three Ulster counties that remained south of the Border after partition - abandoned by their 'comrades' in the six counties because the number of resident taigs made the arithmetic for 'A Protestant State for a Protestant people' somewhat challenging._


----------



## LiamO (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> ‘Are you a Protestant Moslem or a Catholic Moslem?”


Greek Orthodox


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 15, 2022)

I genuinely was once asked if I was a Protestant Jehovah's Witness or a Catholic Jehovah's Witness.


----------



## JimW (Jul 15, 2022)

So plod are investigating the burning of a union flag: Police probe into flag burning video | ITV News but seem unable to nick the numerous people publicly hanging tricolours on bonfires


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 15, 2022)

Ongoing investigations, maybe

_Police, on Tuesday, said they had received a number of complaints of material placed at bonfires around NI and were continuing to work to determine if a crime has been investigated._

If???

Meanwhile, some unionists speaking out against the pallet wankers

'Bigotry of a few undermining the many': UUP's Beattie condemns Bonfire messages | ITV News


----------



## LiamO (Jul 21, 2022)

JimW said:


> So plod are investigating the burning of a union flag: Police probe into flag burning video | ITV News but seem unable to nick the numerous people publicly hanging tricolours on bonfires


Yeah, but... burning the Union flag is a 'Hate crime' according to the PSNI whereas burning an Irish flag, or an effigy of a hung Irish or liberal unionist politician is a legitimate celebration of 'R KKKULTURE'


----------



## LiamO (Jul 21, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Ongoing investigations, maybe
> 
> _Police, on Tuesday, said they had received a number of complaints of material placed at bonfires around NI and were continuing to work to determine if a crime has been investigated._
> 
> ...



That's just a bit of snobbery coming out. What he really means is 'Why do you's have to be so obvious about it?'

I'll take unionist 'leaders' comments seriously when I see one of the cunts walk up to a bonfire and remove offensive shit... a bit like the group of women on a Newry housing estate who, disgusted at some local youth placing a banner celebrating the demise of wee Willie Fraser on their bonfire, did a few years back. Just all walked up and said 'You's are making a show of us all, now get that down to fuck'.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 21, 2022)

Shame on you all for 'demonising' R Kulture








						Arlene Foster hits out at Irish News amid Charlie Lawson bonfire probe
					

ARLENE Foster has hit out the "demonisation" of Eleventh Night bonfires after the Environment Agency said it is investigating former Coronation Street actor Charlie Lawson for lighting one.




					www.irishnews.com


----------



## LiamO (Jul 21, 2022)

Drummer-boy/windy breaker gets a slap on the wrist. No word yet about what charges the resident who threw the wee recycling bin (and was arrested on the day) is facing (I think. I will update when I know).



*








						Agincourt Avenue incident: Man gets Community Resolution Notice
					

The CRN is often used by police to deal with low-level offending.




					www.belfastlive.co.uk
				



*


----------



## muscovyduck (Jul 21, 2022)

LiamO said:


> Drummer-boy/windy breaker gets a slap on the wrist. No word yet about what charges the resident who threw the wee recycling bin (and was arrested on the day) is facing (I think. I will update when I know).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barely even a slap on the wrist reading the article


----------



## spitfire (Aug 16, 2022)

There may be a context to this that I don't know about...I don't know where it is or who built it.





Spoiler: tweet


----------



## flypanam (Aug 16, 2022)

It’s the Bogside I think. Trying very hard to give a damn about burning a butcher’s apron and loyalist flags. However, it’s not going to win any WC loyalist to an idea of a United Ireland. Bankrupt pisspoor republicanism.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 16, 2022)

Does it count as cultural appropriation?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 19, 2022)

spitfire said:


> There may be a context to this that I don't know about...I don't know where it is or who built it.
> 
> View attachment 337951
> 
> ...



Wow! My dad was a journo in Derry throughout the Troubles, he had an office near the Bogside (over looking The Diamond). I would love to know what he would have made of that!


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 19, 2022)

As long as its just burning a load of pallets and not bombs blowing each  other to bits...


----------



## pogofish (Dec 9, 2022)

Just in time for Christmas:







The new Orange Order Coffee - King William Blend..! 









						Orange Order launches King William coffee blend which can be traced back to 17th century Dutch coffee houses
					

The Orange Order has launched its own blend of coffee, made from beans originating in the 17th century Dutch coffee houses where King William’s Glorious Revolution was planned.




					www.newsletter.co.uk
				






> David hopes the mug can be a conversation starter and create a better understanding of Orange culture: “You can take the mug into work, it's not emblazoned or in your face, it’s not screaming ‘King William’ at you – it’s smart, it’s sophisticated, it’s a conversational point.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 9, 2022)

Tsk no coaster under the coffee pot, he'll get hell from the lodge for marking the table. 😆


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 9, 2022)

LiamO said:


> Yeah, but... burning the Union flag is a 'Hate crime' according to the PSNI whereas burning an Irish flag, or an effigy of a hung Irish or liberal unionist politician is a legitimate celebration of 'R KKKULTURE'



It is a sad day when the plod are investigating the burning of any flag. One would have thought it was covered under free speech.

That said, I appreciate that amongst the unhinged, of which there are many, in NI, it possibly could be a public order offence depending where it was done.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 9, 2022)

On a tangent, a question for those who know the place far better than me, do you get the same sort of violent shit going at Republican marches as there is at Orange marches? It's just that I can't recall any news reports etc.


----------



## Sue (Dec 9, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Just in time for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure that's going to help me on the Christmas shopping front...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2022)

'the sachet my father wore' is the best joke I've seen so far.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 9, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> On a tangent, a question for those who know the place far better than me, do you get the same sort of violent shit going at Republican marches as there is at Orange marches? It's just that I can't recall any news reports etc.


There was some bother on 30th January 1972 although I don’t think they were burning any flags.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 9, 2022)

. cba


----------

